# Wie sieht es 2021 an euren Teichen aus?



## PeBo (8. Jan. 2021)

Ich mach mal den Anfang.
Letzte Nacht hat es leicht geschneit, oder vielleicht sagt man besser gematscht!
 

Die Sonne hat sich leider in dem noch jungen Jahr so gut wie noch nicht blicken lassen 

Habe ich irgendwo schon mal erwähnt, dass ich den Sommer lieber mag?


Gruß Peter


----------



## axel120470 (8. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Peter. 
Danke für die Eröffnung dieses schönen Threads.

Bei uns hat es auch „leicht“ geschneit .
Bilder sind von gestern Abend.
    
Gruß 
Axel


----------



## Opa Graskop (8. Jan. 2021)

Teich im Winter ist hässlich!
Das liegt nicht an euren Teichen,
dass liegt am Schnee! BÄHH


----------



## axel120470 (17. Jan. 2021)

Sind Teichbilder im Winter denn wirklich so häßlich, das hier keiner Winterwonderlandbilder einstellen möchte?
In anderen Threads habe ich schon echt schöne Bilder gesehen.
Ich versuche es einfach nochmal:
    

Viele Grüße 
Axel


----------



## PeBo (17. Jan. 2021)

Sehr schön Axel, ich schließe mich mal an:
  

Schließlich hatten wir diesen Anblick in unserer Region die letzten Jahre nicht mehr.

Gruß Peter


----------



## koile (17. Jan. 2021)

Allen einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## axel120470 (17. Jan. 2021)

Wow. Sieht ja echt klasse aus


----------



## DbSam (17. Jan. 2021)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Sind Teichbilder im Winter denn wirklich so häßlich, ... ?


Ja, denn sie sind ein Mahnmal der noch nicht erledigten Arbeit!
So wie hier in der Nähe von Dillenburg:
 

... oder hier, am Fuße des Erzgebirges:
   


Ohne versteckte Arbeitsanforderungen sehen die Fotos etwas besser aus:
 
 


VG Carsten

PS:
Im Einlaufbereich bildet sich jetzt auch langsam ein dünnes "Eisdeckchen":


----------



## Turbo (17. Jan. 2021)

Wer findet den Grill?


----------



## Chelmon1 (17. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Teichies!

Super Winterbilder, mit denen ich leider nicht mithalten kann.

bei uns sieht es so aus:
   

viele Grüße vom Hof,
Robert


----------



## samorai (17. Jan. 2021)

Mit dem herrlichen Zuckerguss kommen wir Flachlaendner gar nicht mit. 
Wir Preußen haben gerade mal ein paar angeeiste Seen.


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Jan. 2021)

Still ruht der Teich...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (17. Jan. 2021)

Work in progress: 
Wir haben noch vor Weihnachten die Grillhütte* gebaut und gestrichen (mit Zelt drüber und Feuer drinnen kamen wir auf tiptop Streichtemperatur der Hüttenwände). Außerdem haben wir den Bereich unten am Teich von Gras befreit, geebnet, das Teichufer abgeflacht, von Pestwurzrizomen befreit und mit Feldsteinen abgefangen und die Fläche rund um die Hütte mit Flusskieseln belegt. So ist es kein Problem mehr, dass der Grund so nass ist (Zum Mähen war das immer ein Alptraum – wenn es überhaupt ging). Und im Frühjahr geht es dann weiter mit einem Holzdeck, aber jetzt ist erstmal ein bisschen Entspannung und Pause angesagt. 

*Das Thema Fundament habe ich ja schon in einem anderen Thread beackert. So viel kann ich sagen: Es hat geklappt, die Hütte hat tatsächlich ein brauchbares Betonfundament. Es war eine scheußliche Plackerei und besonders eben ist die Oberfläche nicht geworden, aber für unsere Zwecke reicht es völlig aus. Danke noch mal an alle Ratgeber – Eure Tipps waren Gold wert!


----------



## Teichmatze (17. Jan. 2021)

Moin

Hier mal unser Teich.
Er wird nicht beheizt,auch wenn es so aussieht.
Die Terasse ist noch nicht fertig,deshalb sieht es am Holzzaun noch etwas halbfertig aus.
    

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Teich4You (18. Jan. 2021)

Anbei auch ein paar Winterbilder von unserem Teich + Umfeld:


----------



## Ida17 (20. Jan. 2021)

Leute, das ist gemein, der Schnee war bei uns so schnell weg, wie er auch plötzlich gekommen ist  

Matsch-Bilder möchte ich nicht schicken, da kann ich mich nicht mit sehen lassen.
Dafür ist der Teich klar bis zum Grund und gestern Abend stiegen die Koi auf, um nach Futter zu betteln


----------



## Teichmatze (20. Jan. 2021)

Moin

Stimmt,der Schnee war hier auch nur kurz. hab aber direkt die Chance genutzt und paar schicke Schneebilder gemacht.
Wer weiß wann das mal wieder geht.
Jetzt würde ich das auch nicht machen,alles naß und matschig.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Turbo (20. Jan. 2021)

Nicht am Teich. Aber fast.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Jan. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 221325
> Nicht am Teich. Aber fast.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 221326


 Hi Patrik

noch ein bischen mehr an Schnee bei Euch und die Milch kommt als Würfel aus dem Euter

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Jan. 2021)

mein Teich ist z.Z. zugefroren und ich komm schon seit 2 Wochen net an die leckeren fädigen Grünalgen ran um meine "Unterwasserrasenmäher" im Aquarium damit zu füttern

aber Besserung ist in Sicht, hab vorhin am Amphibientümpel eine Iberis sempervirens gesichtet die schon erste Blüten öffnet

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbo (20. Jan. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> noch ein bischen mehr an Schnee bei Euch und die Milch kommt als Würfel aus dem Euter


Frank, Das ist der Anfang der lückenlosen Kühlkette.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Jan. 2021)

Hallo, das sind noch Bilder von letzter Woche, Gott sei Dank ist der Schnee jetzt weg und der Januar bald vorbei!
Ich will endlich Frühling!!!

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knipser (23. Jan. 2021)

Hallo!
Ab Dienstag steigen wieder die Temperaturen, bis zu 12° sind angesagt. Auch das Tageslicht wird immer mehr. Mindestens 1 Stunde mehr Tag haben wir ja schon.  Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (9. Feb. 2021)

Hallo!
Bei uns ist der Winter jetzt auch eieder zurückgekommen.
       

Viele Grüße,
Robert


----------



## Opa Graskop (9. Feb. 2021)

Still ruht der Teich...


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Feb. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Still ruht der Teich...



.., wo ist der Teich?


----------



## muh.gp (10. Feb. 2021)

Der Winter hat nun auch den Süden der Nation erreicht... hätte nicht sein müssen! 

Aber mit Abdeckung und Heizung sehe ich den zweistelligen Minustemperaturen einigermaßen gelassen entgegen. Aber schaut selbst...





_View: https://youtu.be/7S9_FdxT7N0_


Kommt gut durch Schnee und Eis und esst die Suppenteller schön leer, damit der Frühling bald kommt!


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Feb. 2021)

Alles so wie es sein soll.
Filteranlage läuft durch.
Deswegen offene Stellen in den Einströmbereichen und die Skimmer frieren auch nicht ein.


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Feb. 2021)

Teich- oder besser gesagt Eisimpressionen


----------



## Wachtlerhof (13. Feb. 2021)

Mit so tollen Schneebildern kann ich nicht dienen. Die Goldfischpfütze ist wohl dafür zu nah am Haus und auch noch zu ca. 2/3 überdacht.


----------



## PeBo (14. Feb. 2021)

Nach jetzt einer Woche im teilweise 2 stelligen Frostbereich hat sich eine dicke Eisdecke auf dem Teich gebildet.
Die Palme habe ich jetzt mal ausgepackt, den Laubhaufen um den Stamm behalte ich aber noch etwas länger. Ich finde, bis jetzt hat sie das gut überstanden. Zumindest kann ich keine offensichtlichen Frostschäden erkennen:
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Feb. 2021)

Heute hatten wir eine offizielle Prüfung der Tragfähigkeit der Eisfläche.

        

Eine Sachverständige hatten wir natürlich auch!


----------



## Ida17 (15. Feb. 2021)

Morsche,

es ist zwar wieder Ende im Gelände mit dem Dauerfrost, aber auch hier im Pott gab es winterliche Teich- und Gartenimpressionen 
         

Edith: 3. und 4. Bild war 2 Tage vorher geschossen, da war der große Teich noch nicht so zugefroren


----------



## keepout (15. Feb. 2021)

Servus!
Der Winter hier am Fuße des Arlberg begann recht früh 
Medium 32982 anzeigen
und entwickelte sich recht ordentlich mit 160cm Höchststand der Schneedecke. 

Medium 33003 anzeigen

Mittlerweile ist die große Kälte durch - ich mache mir Sorgen, was da im Frühling hervorkommt. Hoffentlich ist alles heil ...


----------



## jolantha (17. Feb. 2021)

Jetzt taut es langsam, aber Schnee gabs hier auch genug.

 ..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Feb. 2021)

so, bis heute Abend ist das Eis wohl wech.und man kann wieder Salat für seine Aquarienfische ernten

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Feb. 2021)

dafür siehts am Teichrand nun so aus. Da war ein U-bahnbauarbeiter zu Gange und hat auf fast 10m alles (u.a. 3 große Hemerocallis, 4 Filipendula purpurea, 3 Trollius europäus, ein dutzend frisch gesetzte Trollius chinensis "Orange Queen", den kompletten 3qm2 Horst Epipactis palustris, mehrere __ Hosta-Wildformen, 3/4 Horst meiner alten Sarracenia flava "Maxima", die alte Sarracenia flava "Atropurpurea" einige Dodecatheon, einige Geranium pratensis). Da guckt unsere "Katz" nun zu spät in die Röhre

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (24. Feb. 2021)

Ja Frank, was soll man dazu sagen 
Eventuell solltest du das nächste mal nicht alles in seinen Weg pflanzen, dann muss er sich auch nicht den Weg freifressen.


----------



## samorai (24. Feb. 2021)

Hallo!
Habe heute den Skimmer kontrolliert, er fast voll mit abloesenden Algen. 
Ob es mit dem Temperatur Anstieg zusammen hängt oder ob die Koi so wühlen, kann ich nicht sagen. 
Für die Zukunft sollte ich mal öfter den Skimmer in Augenschein nehmen. 
Am Wochenende werde ich auch mal wieder die Wasser Werte kontrollieren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Feb. 2021)

Hi Rene,

zum Glück hat das Mistviech da auch vorm "Unkraut" am Teichrand net halt gemacht. Weidensämlinge, Löwenzahn, Wiesenplatterbse und kräftige Grashorste waren untenrum auch ordentlich abgenagt (wie im verlotterten Blumenbeet etwas entfernt schon zum ausgraben zu kräftigere Bergahornsämlinge)

zum Glück hab ich ja noch einiges an Sumpfiris-Sämlingen im "Ufergraben" eingeschlagen die dieses Jahr umgesetzt werden sollen und im noch zu räumenden Teil __ Wiesenknöterich und massig Bachnelkenwurzsämlinge (das braucht dann net in die Biotonnen)

MfG Frank


----------



## argon (25. Feb. 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Vor wenigen Tagen sah es noch so aus

 

Grüsse aus 33775 Versmold


----------



## Knipser (27. Feb. 2021)

Habe neue L-Steine Hofseitig gesetzt und konnte damit 10cm den Wasserspiegel heben ca 5600L bei jetzt  von   1,25m auf 1,35m Tiefe. Gruß,   Willi


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Feb. 2021)

Schnee und Eis sind verschwunden, die ersten Blüten sind zu sehen.


----------



## troll20 (28. Feb. 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Schnee und Eis sind verschwunden


 keine Sorge, der kommt schon wieder.

Ist nur die Frage wann


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Feb. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> keine Sorge, der kommt schon wieder.
> 
> Ist nur die Frage wann



Hi Rene,

ist bald wieder soweit, aber wir werden wir es net mehr erleben das Berlin in 80.000-100.000 Jahren wohl wieder unter 2500-3000m dicken Gletschern verschwinden wird. Oder wir warten noch ein paar Milliönschen Jahre bis das Mittelmeer komplett von Afrika zugeschoben ist und der Alpennordrand im Bereich der heutigen Nord- und Ostseeküste liegt (dann liegt Frankfurt wie vor kurzem schon einmal wohl wieder auf den höchsten Gipfeln der Erde)

MfG Frank


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Feb. 2021)

Habe gestern meine Hecke zur Straße hin ordentlich gekürzt, das mache ich alle zwei Jahre. In den Jahren dazwischen lasse ich die Hecke weitgehend in Ruhe, damit sie blühen kann. __ Traubenkirsche und __ Holunder, Ramblerrose und __ Blutjohannisbeere wollen zum Blühen ihre Ruhe haben. Aber sie wachsen auch so kräftig, dass der Rückschnitt auf ca. 1,80 m alle zwei Jahre dringend not tut. Heute habe ich den Tag damit verbracht, die Berge von Schnittgut zu zerkleinern, beziehungsweise von Zweigen zu befreien und das Ganze in der Benjeshecke unterzubringen. Das hat auch gut geklappt und zu meiner Freude habe ich entdeckt, dass die Weidenruten, die ich vergangenes Jahr entlang der Benjeshecke zur Verstärkung in den Boden gesteckt hatte, allesamt angewachsen sind und austreiben. Diese habe ich dann auch direkt auf Heckenhöhe (ca. 1,20 m) gekappt und das Schnittgut wiederum verarbeitet . Dieses Jahr habe ich neue Ruten in die Erde gesteckt – auf diese Weise wird die Hecke irgendwann komplett von lebenden Zaunpfählen gehalten. Das ist gut, denn die ursprünglich in den Boden versenkten Holzpfähle zum Halten der Reiser werden irgendwann durchgerottet sein. Das ist dann aber kein Problem mehr, weil die Weiden deren Aufgabe dann übernommen haben werden. Schöne Sache! 

Fische habe ich noch keine entdeckt, aber dafür muss es wohl erst noch etwas wärmer werden. Es sind in den kommenden Tagen noch ein paar Frostnächte angesagt, mal sehen. Zumindest soll es nicht mehr zweistellig frieren – zum Glück! Uns waren vor ein paar Wochen einige Wasserleitungen eingefroren, da haben wir ziemlich gebangt, ob und welche Schäden das Tauwetter zutage fördern würde. Wunderbarerweise ist nichts passiert, kein Rohr geplatzt, irgendwann lief das Wasser wieder. Aber dennoch, das war nicht lustig. Und wir sind uns noch nicht sicher, wie wir das zukünftig verhindern können. 

Ansonsten blüht es überall, __ Schneeglöckchen, Krokusse, Christrosen – wunderschön! Fotos folgen in den nächsten Tagen, habe ich heute in meinem Feuereifer völlig vergessen zu machen.


----------



## Annett (28. Feb. 2021)

Aktuell ist unser Teich Dank nerviger __ Enten relativ trüb....


----------



## jolantha (1. März 2021)

Annett schrieb:


> Aktuell ist unser Teich Dank nerviger __ Enten relativ trüb...


Sieh guck, da geht es uns Beiden gleich. Meine Enten sind heute morgen auch zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr wieder aufgetaucht. 
Ich schwanke noch, zwischen Freude und " Oooch ne , muß nicht sein "


----------



## Annett (1. März 2021)

Bei mir gibt es angesichts der Zerstörung keine Freude. Das sind die einzigen Wildtiere, die ich direkt und ohne Umschweife verscheuche. So laut und nachdrücklich, wie es nur geht.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. März 2021)

Bei uns haben sie am Samstag auch eine Zwischenlandung eingelegt, aber dank Hund haben sie gleich wieder durchgestartet.


----------



## Knipser (3. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen.
Gestern war mal wider ein Traumwetter, wolkenloser Himmel 18° bestens für Teich- Arbeiten. Der Schlammsauger kam erstmalig am neuen Filtergraben zum Einsatz - ca 5cm Schlamm in 7 Monaten hatte sich gebildet, der musste raus. Danach gings am Teich weiter, 40 Sumpf-Pflanzen ( 10 Gaukler, 10 Orchiden-Primel, 20 Spaltriegel ) wurden gesetzt. Heute gehts weiter mit Aufräumen u.s.w..  Gruß  Willi


----------



## samorai (3. März 2021)

Habe Sonntag den Skimmer sauber gemacht, heute wollte ich es auch wieder machen aber als ich unter der Folie gekrochen bin hat der Skimmer Topf zu mir gesagt : Was willst du denn hier, wenn du mich leeren willst, musst du auch die Pumpe anschalten.
Alter schützt torrheit nicht .
Blöd man kann nicht durch die Folie sehen.
Wird Zeit für Sommer Temperaturen.


----------



## Knipser (5. März 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Gestern war mal wider ein Traumwetter, wolkenloser Himmel 18° bestens für Teich- Arbeiten. Der Schlammsauger kam erstmalig am neuen Filtergraben zum Einsatz - ca 5cm Schlamm in 7 Monaten hatte sich gebildet, der musste raus. Danach gings am Teich weiter, 40 Sumpf-Pflanzen ( 10 Gaukler, 10 Orchiden-Primel, 20 Spaltriegel ) wurden gesetzt. Heute gehts weiter mit Aufräumen u.s.w..  Gruß  Willi


Pardon, nicht Spaltriegel, soll heißen __ Spaltgriffel.  Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. März 2021)

Hi Willi,

wo hast Du denn jetzt schon Teichstauden her bekommen? Die stecken draußen in Freiland doch noch alle im "Winterschlaf". Gerade die immergrünen, afrikanischen __ Spaltgriffel (Hesperantha coccinea) könnten - da nur leidisch winterfest und normalerweise drinnen im Haus überwintert werden müssen - , wenn es noch mal ordentlich kalt wird (hier in Mittelhessen ist für die Nacht bis -7Grad angesagt) den Löffel abgeben

PS: Primula vialii sind keine Sumpfpflanzen !!!! (dauerfeuchter Moorboden ja, vertragen aber keine Dauernässe)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (5. März 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> wo hast Du denn jetzt schon Teichstauden her bekommen? Die stecken draußen in Freiland doch noch alle im "Winterschlaf". Gerade die immergrünen, afrikanischen __ Spaltgriffel (Hesperathera coccinea) könnten - da nur leidisch winterfest und normalerweise drinnen im Haus überwintert werden müssen - , wenn es noch mal ordentlich kalt wird (hier in Mittelhessen ist für die Nacht  bis -9Grad angesagt) den Löffel abgeben
> 
> ...


Hei Frank.
Hab sie bei einer Wasserpflanzen-Gärtnerei gekauft ( Wolff ), Spaltgriffel bei starken Frösten sollen  mit Reisig abgedeckt werden - wir werden sehen. Leider hab ich mit dieser Pflanze auch noch keine Erfahrung, sollen aber von Juni - November blühen. Sollten sie einen starken Winter nicht überleben, auch kein Beinbruch - nächstes Jahr gibt es dann neue.  Willi


----------



## jolantha (10. März 2021)

Hier ist es immer noch eisig


----------



## Knipser (13. März 2021)

Mann o. Mann, der Februar hatte doch so schön angefangen, man sah schon die Pflanzen wachsen und jetzt ruht wieder alles. Noch schlimmer, nächste Woche soll der Winter uns Nachtfröste bescheren. Ich hatte schon bei 12° Wassertemperatur mit leichtem füttern angefangen und jetzt nur noch um die 8°. Meine automatische Heizung muss ich wieder auf 8° - 9° einstellen und diese Stürme sind auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Gott steh uns bei, dass alles schnell vorbei geht.  Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## troll20 (13. März 2021)

Tja das nennt man wohl Klimawandel mit allem was dazu gehört.


----------



## DbSam (13. März 2021)

Ich nenne das einfach nur Winter ...


----------



## troll20 (13. März 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ich nenne das einfach nur Winter ...


Wenn im Februar der Frühling vorbei schaut, nennst du das Winter


----------



## DbSam (13. März 2021)

Solche Perioden gab es doch auch früher schon.
Ich erinnere mich auch an den Winter Anfang er 10er Jahre, ich glaub 2013 war's, da musste meine Frau bis Ende April Schnee schippen ...
Aus dieser Sicht sind ein paar Frostnächte im März doch absolut harmlos, auch wenn es im Februar mal eine warme Woche gab.

Im Gegenteil, ich erwarte sogar noch ein bissel Frost, damit die Natur nicht zu früh erwacht. 
Auch die Gretel freut sich über einen normalen Frühlingsanfang. Einen, welcher zur rechten Zeit beginnt.


VG Carsten


----------



## Knipser (13. März 2021)

Einzigste Trost ist, die Tage werden länger - Licht bringt auch Wärme in den Teich.  Willi


----------



## Knipser (13. März 2021)

Nein, Winter kann man das nicht nennen, aber Schaukelwetter hoch Drei mit Sturm - Plane fliegt weg. Willi


----------



## Knipser (16. März 2021)

Hallo Natur-Teichfreunde.
Wer das Bild ran zoomen kann, der sieht den Grund bei mir klar und deutlich in 95cm Tiefe und bleibt auch das ganze Jahr so. Die bepflanzten Kübel stehen auf einem Bodest (Damm) von 50cm Tiefe. Gruß, Willi


----------



## troll20 (16. März 2021)

Tja wenn ich durch die Futterluke schau seh ich auch den Boden bei 1,4m tiefe.
Nur Fotos werden durch die Spiegelung nichts.
Dafür lässt sich der Frühling nicht mehr stoppen.


----------



## Knipser (16. März 2021)

Ja ist so, fotografieren zur Wasseroberfläche ist immer schwierig, da helfen nur bestimmte Filter oder Row Aufnahmen mit Bildbearbeitungs-Software bearbeiten. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Marion412 (17. März 2021)

Ich schleiche auch täglich um den Teich , die Wassertemperatur schwankt zwischen 9 - 11 Grad in einer Tiefe von 1 Meter.
Mein neuer Pontovac steht genauso in den Startlöchern wie ich .

Wasser klasklar bis zum Grund von 1,60m , was enorm hilft die Blätter und Schwebealgen zu sehen . 
Den 1. Froschlaich entdeckt und ca.10 überlebende Regenbogenelritzen die unter der schwimmenden Pflanzeninsel wohnen und sich erfolgreich vor dem Eisvogel verstecken.

Sitze im Moment also noch fleissig auf meinen Händen und beobachte ob das Thermometer steigt.


----------



## Turbo (17. März 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Sitze im Moment also noch fleissig auf meinen Händen


Hihi...  ich weiss wie schwer dir das fällt.


----------



## samorai (17. März 2021)

Hallo Marion!
Den Typen auf dem letzten Bild kenne ich, der hat hier bei uns noch 3 Geschwister und alle viere kommen jeden Tag und schauen nach dem Rechten.


----------



## Digicat (24. März 2021)

Servus

Gestern noch so
  

Heute 
     

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## keepout (26. März 2021)

Es will nur ganz langsam Frühling werden. Nachdem letzte Woche noch fast 1m Schnee dazukommen sind, hat die mittlerweile kräftige Sonne Mühe, mir den ersten Blick aufs Wasser zu schaffen.

Medium 33032 anzeigen
herrje, man soll in der Früh nix einstellen! Admin, bitte ins richtige Jahr verschieben.


----------



## samorai (29. März 2021)

Hallo!
Mein Kumonryu hat eine wunderschöne Kopffarbe über den Winter bekommen.
Das Schwarz umfasst so ziemlich den ganzen Kopf, finde ich äußerst stark wie der Koi immer wieder seine Kopffarbe verändert.
Winter 
Sommer


----------



## Marion412 (30. März 2021)

Wassertemperatur bei ca.14 Grad , wie Regenbogenelritzen werden munterer  
Die Wasserpflanzen starten durch  
Die ersten Seerosenblätter kommen
  
irgendwas wächst auf dem Grund im Schmodder
    
Die Pumpe wartet auf den gestern bestellten Screenmatic
  
Der Wasserfall hat eine Edelstahlverblendung bekommen
  
Langsam kommt der __ Salbei
  
und der Rest gibt bei aktuellen 19 Grad auch Gas
    
      
sogar die Mopsoma


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. März 2021)

heute wieder schön warm

alle 3  gelben Seerosen haben schon Schwimmlaub an der Oberfläche, die "__ Joey Tomocik" sogar auch schon 2 Blütenknospen (die werden aber nix mehr da noch von letzten Dezember stammend und sind nun nach der "Winterpause" noch weitergetreiben worden)

auch die ersten Stauden blühen nun am Wasserrand

MfG Frank


----------



## Rhz69 (30. März 2021)

Bei mir sieht es genau so aus und neben mir steht der noch warme Grill und auf der anderen Seite ein . 

Schönen Abend


----------



## Opa Graskop (31. März 2021)

Feierabend so wie ich ihn mag.
Und ihr so?


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2021)

Prost ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (31. März 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 222557
> Feierabend so wie ich ihn mag. Und ihr so?



  

Also so wären Haus und Bäume richtig gewesen, aber dir war es wohl wichtiger dass das Bier nicht ausläuft.


----------



## samorai (31. März 2021)

Der Frühling ist aus und aufgebrochen.  
Fische sind wohl auf und die Teich Bepflanzung kommt in die Gänge.    

Dieses Frühjahr bleibt wohl die Algenbluete im Keller, entweder sie war schon wo das Wasser leicht trüb war (als Winter Trübung eingeschätzt), das sie jetzt noch kommt bezweifle ich.
Nun gut ist mir auch recht.


----------



## Opa Graskop (31. März 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> aber dir war es wohl wichtiger dass das Bier nicht ausläuft.


Jo, woher weisst du?


----------



## PeBo (31. März 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Und ihr so?



Hallo Silvio, das schmeckt auch noch, wenn es schon dunkel ist:
  

Prost!


----------



## PeBo (1. Apr. 2021)

Alles steht in den Startlöchern.

Mein blaues Blütenmeer:
     
Gut,  ein paar gelbe Farbpunkte gibt es auch noch: 

Und im Teich wird bereits fleißig „gekrötelt“:
    

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (2. Apr. 2021)

Wer schleicht denn da ganz still und fast unbemerkt in unserem Garten rum
    
Pech gehabt, derzeit hat der Teich leider noch geschlossen.


----------



## Knipser (2. Apr. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Wer schleicht denn da ganz still und fast unbemerkt in unserem Garten rum
> Anhang anzeigen 222625 Anhang anzeigen 222626
> Pech gehabt, derzeit hat der Teich leider noch geschlossen.


Ron, lass die bloß nicht rein, die machen aus einem Teich - __ Entengrütze.  Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## samorai (2. Apr. 2021)

Keine Angst Willi alles wieder abgeschottet.


----------



## Knipser (5. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich habe mal das hässliche braune lange Rohr in grün gestrichen. Mehr kann man jetzt am Teich bei dem Wetter sowieso  nicht tuen. Soweit läuft alles auf Hochtouren sowie Filteranlage u. 2 Sprudelsteine. Pflanzen wollen noch nicht so recht, stehen aber in den Startlöchern - schitt  Aprilwetter 6°.  Nächste Woche soll es besser werden - bin gespannt.  Viele Grüße.  Willi


----------



## Opa Graskop (5. Apr. 2021)

Moin, kriegst du das hässliche grüne Rohr nicht irgendwie kaschiert?
Z.B. mit Sand aufgefüllt und dann n paar Steine, kleine Stämme, Wurzeln oder Ähnliches davor.
Nur so`ne Idee.
Gruß Silvio


----------



## Knipser (5. Apr. 2021)

Hallo, der Zaun dahinter  muss erneuert werden, dann werden wir uns auf jeden Fall was einfallen lassen.  Willi grüßt


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Apr. 2021)

Am Karfreitag schaute ich nach meinem Morgenkaffee mal kurz aus dem Fenster, und was muss ich sehen?

*Er ist wieder da!

            
*
Aber ich sehe das nicht so eng, die Fische haben sich eh vermehrt wie Hulle. Solange er den __ Zander aus dem Schwimmteich nicht holt darf er kommen.


----------



## Knipser (6. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Roland.
Ich würde ihn auch lassen, leider macht er vor nichts halt - große Fische werden zu Tode gehackt und liegen gelassen. Er holt auch die heraus, die sich nicht vermehren (__ Wimpelkarpfen) und andere Lieblinge. Ich reduziere lieber mit der Reuse und Bruträuber und behalte meine Lieblinge. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## klabautermann (6. Apr. 2021)

Moin!
Die ersten Blüten leuchten in der Sonne (zwischen den Schneeschauern :-( ) hier und da ein paar Fadenalgen die mich nicht stören und nach und nach entfernt werden.
Die ersten "Wasserpflanzenholzkästen" sind angefertigt und eingesetzt, mir fehlen noch Kies und ein bischen Lehm um die Bepflanzung fertigzustellen, bin gespannt wie sich das Douglasienholz verhält unter Wasser...

Wasser ist glasklar, herrlich, so soll´s sein!
Gruß und bleibt alle gesund und munter!
Bernd


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Apr. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Roland.
> Ich würde ihn auch lassen, leider macht er vor nichts halt - große Fische werden zu Tode gehackt und liegen gelassen. Er holt auch die heraus, die sich nicht vermehren (__ Wimpelkarpfen) und andere Lieblinge. Ich reduziere lieber mit der Reuse und Bruträuber und behalte meine Lieblinge. Viele Grüße,  Willi



Ich habe nur Goldfische und kaum größer als 20 cm. Mit denen kommt der __ Reiher klar, der __ Zander hatte im Herbst ca. 30 cm und hat die Jungfische im Schwimmteich ziemlich reduziert. Der Zander kommt auch nicht hoch, also von daher keine Gefahr vom Reiher.


----------



## troll20 (6. Apr. 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> kaum größer als 20 cm


Was, das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein. Du lässt also meine armen kleinen Goldfische hungernd in das Maul vom __ Reiher, also in den Freitot schwimmen 
Na warte wenn ich wieder in eurer Nähe bin.
Dann kommen zig tausend über den Zaun gehopst, dann ist kein Platz mehr für dich zum Schwimmen.


----------



## axel120470 (11. Apr. 2021)

Wie es aussieht? Fürchterlich!

  

Das Wetter macht mir dieses Jahr nen gewaltigen Strich durch die Rechnung

VG Axel


----------



## DbSam (11. Apr. 2021)

Oh je, Dir läuft schon der ganze Beton aus den Schalsteinen. 
Noch bissel mehr Regen und Du kannst wieder von vorne anfangen ... 

VG Carsten


PS:
Wenn es zu wackelig wird, dann verbinde die Steine einfach mit diesen Schrauben und fertsch.


----------



## Opa Graskop (11. Apr. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> diesen Schrauben



Geil


----------



## PeBo (11. Apr. 2021)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Das Wetter macht mir dieses Jahr nen gewaltigen Strich durch die Rechnung



Sehe es doch auch mal positiv, du hast zur Zeit keine Probleme damit, deine noch relativ frische Betondecke deines Filterhauses feucht zu halten. 

Was du da an Zeit sparst 

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (11. Apr. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Was du da an Zeit sparst



Na ja, so sehr viel auch wieder nicht.

Da bei Axel kein Wasseranschluss in Teichnähe ist, er aber damals ein 5-adriges Erdkabel verlegt hatte, da sollte dieser Adapter von Gardena problemlos funktionieren. 
Da ist schnell mal gegossen und abfrieren kann da auch nichts mehr ...




axel120470 schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht? Fürchterlich!


Ich habe Axels Posting noch zwei, dreimal aufmerksam von vorn bis hinten gelesen.
Habe dann irgendwann bemerkt, dass er doch nur das Wetter meinte. Upps. 


VG Carsten
lol


----------



## troll20 (11. Apr. 2021)

Verstehe gar nicht das ihr gegen das schöne Wetter habt.
Strahlender Sonnenschein und leichter Sonnenbrand passen doch zusammen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (11. Apr. 2021)

Auch bei mir 19 Grad und herrlich viel Sonne

Da sich im Teich noch nichts Grünes zeigt haben wir am Rand ein wenig nachgeholfen.
 

Die ersten __ Frösche und Erdmänchen zeigen sich.
 
 
Und auch die Fischies werden aktiv und nehmen erstes Futter auf.
 

 
Um ihn hatte ich mir Sorgen gemacht.
Alle Anderen waren schon ne Woche etwas aktiv,aber er lag immer noch lethargisch am Boden
und atmete auch etwas schwer. Aber jetzt ist er wieder voll dabei und hatt auch schon gefressen.
Kein Unterschied mehr im Verhalten zu den anderen.


----------



## troll20 (11. Apr. 2021)

Bei aktuell noch 20° an der Luft und 12° im Wasser läuft jetzt noch schnell der Wasserwechsel. Dazu gibt es einige Bilder aus dem Garten.


----------



## troll20 (11. Apr. 2021)

Da der Teich noch abgedeckt ist, gibt es hier noch einige Bilder.durch die Futterluke.
Ist wie anstehen bei MC Drive.
                                                    
So jetzt nur noch das Wochenende gebürlich abschließen


----------



## samorai (11. Apr. 2021)

Meine Koi haben heute 200 gr vernascht, über den ganzen Tag gesehen.

Wenn man den Wetter Fröschen glauben darf, werde ich nächstes WE abdecken um mir mal ein Gesamtbild zu machen.
Wasser sieht genau so gut aus wie bei René.

Wenn es jemals Sommer wird, dann komme ich mal rum zu dir, natürlich mach ich vor her eine Termin Anfrage über WhatsApp.


----------



## axel120470 (11. Apr. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> PS:
> Wenn es zu wackelig wird, dann verbinde die Steine einfach mit diesen Schrauben und fertsch


Sehr guter Vorschlag mein lieber Carsten. Ich bewundere immer wieder Deinen Ideenreichtum like


PeBo schrieb:


> Sehe es doch auch mal positiv, du hast zur Zeit keine Probleme damit, deine noch relativ frische Betondecke deines Filterhauses feucht zu halten


Das stimmt wohl Peter, aber was nützt mir die gesparte Zeit , wenn ich sonst nix machen kann?


DbSam schrieb:


> Habe dann irgendwann bemerkt, dass er doch nur das Wetter meinte. Upps.




VG Axel


----------



## troll20 (11. Apr. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Wenn es jemals Sommer wird, dann komme ich mal rum zu dir, natürlich mach ich vor her eine Termin Anfrage über WhatsApp


Die Baustelle ist 24/7 geöffnet nur Werkzeug und Material ist mitzubringen


----------



## samorai (11. Apr. 2021)

Was heißt das: Kaffee und Zucker


----------



## axel120470 (11. Apr. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Wenn es jemals Sommer wird, dann komme ich mal rum zu dir, natürlich mach ich vor her eine Termin Anfrage über WhatsApp.


Bei mir darfst Du auch rum kommen. Kann jede Hilfe brauchen


----------



## samorai (11. Apr. 2021)

Eigentlich wollte ich bei Rene nur gaffen und mir etwas abschauen.
Bei dir sieht es doch Top aus


----------



## troll20 (11. Apr. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Was heißt das: Kaffee und Zucker


Nee nee von Aushub bis Dachstuhl kommt alles neu, also nur keine Scheu 
Kaffee gibt es gewiss auch noch


----------



## axel120470 (11. Apr. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Bei dir sieht es doch Top aus


Das sag mal meiner Frau


----------



## samorai (12. Apr. 2021)

Ach Männerse ihr seit noch so jung, ihr schafft das auch noch.
Ihr müsst nur zu euch sagen, was andere können das kann ich auch.


----------



## Opa Graskop (16. Apr. 2021)

Moin,
da ja nun der Nachtfrost erst mal Pause macht hab ich das Moorbeet bepflanzt.
  
Mal sehen ob das was wird.

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen wie klar das Teichwasser ist.


----------



## samorai (16. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Silvio!
Ich habe es dir damals voraus gesagt, mit dem zwei stufigen Pflanzen Filter gebe ich dir eine klar Wasser Garantie.


----------



## Opa Graskop (16. Apr. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Silvio!
> Ich habe es dir damals voraus gesagt, mit dem zwei stufigen Pflanzen Filter gebe ich dir eine klar Wasser Garantie.


 Ja, war mein erster Gedanke.
Aber bei den Wasserteperaturen (7 bis 9 Grad) kann das doch noch nicht solche Auswirkung haben?
Die Pflanzen zeigen gerade erste zarte Triebe.
Allerdings sind viele sehr feine Fadenalgen im Pflanzenfilter.


----------



## samorai (16. Apr. 2021)

Im Pflanzen Filter dürfen die Fadenalgen sein, nur im Teich nicht.
Ja gut die höheren Pflanzen müssen natürlich erstmal wachsen und bei den Gradzahlen kann man noch gar keine richtige Aussage treffen.
Gut dann warten wir noch und beobachten weiter.


----------



## Chelmon1 (24. Apr. 2021)

Moin.
Es geht jetzt mit dem Wachstum im Teich hoffentlich bald richtig los.

Die Seerose startet jedenfalls schon mal durch.
  


Ich habe für dieses Jahr einen Bachlauf geplant, der auf der rechten Seite vom Steg in den Teich münden soll. 
Ganz hinten, hinter den Weidenmatten soll ein Quellbereich sein, in dem das Wasser mit einem „Pflanzenfilter“ gereinigt und geklärt werden soll.
Der eigentliche Bachlauf soll aus mehreren Becken (drei oder vier) mit Überlauf bestehen, die mit Schotter oder so gefüllt und mit Steinen modelliert.
Ich habe noch EPDEM Folie übrig und ein paar Mörtelkübel könnte ich auch noch verbauen.  
Das ganze darf aber nicht zu viel Strom verbrauchen. Ich bin jetzt schließlich Rentner und will auch ab und zu noch ein Bier trinken können.

Da Gefälle ist gering. Da kann ich aber noch ein bisschen auffüllen.
  


Ist nur mal eine grobe Planung im Kopf.

Viele Grüße,
Robert,


----------



## Krischan (24. Apr. 2021)

Hallo und guten Tag 
Ich bin dabei meine Explodierte Seerose zu entfernen, hätte nie gedacht mal auf eine Seerose zu stehen
25000 Liter habe ich schon ausgepumpt ,es ist eine sehr ,mühselige Arbeit aber es nützt nicht.
LG und schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Knipser (24. Apr. 2021)

Krischan schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Tag
> Ich bin dabei meine Explodierte Seerose zu entfernen, hätte nie gedacht mal auf eine Seerose zu stehen
> 25000 Liter habe ich schon ausgepumpt ,es ist eine sehr ,mühselige Arbeit aber es nützt nicht.
> LG und schönes Wochenende.Anhang anzeigen 223447


Hallo Krischan.
Ich verstehe Deinen Leidensweg und ich habe gerade im Filtergraben welche gesetzt für 40cm Wassertiefe und warte darauf, dass sie kommen  (Austreiben).       Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## krallowa (26. Apr. 2021)

Krischan schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Tag
> Ich bin dabei meine Explodierte Seerose zu entfernen, hätte nie gedacht mal auf eine Seerose zu stehen
> 25000 Liter habe ich schon ausgepumpt ,es ist eine sehr ,mühselige Arbeit aber es nützt nicht.
> LG und schönes Wochenende.Anhang anzeigen 223447


Moin,
ziemlich mutig mit Spaten im Folienteich, nicht schlecht.
Hoffe das du gut zielen kannst und die Folie nicht zu spröde ist.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Knipser (26. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde.
Einer meiner Lieblinge 5 Jahre alt, leicht behindert aber kerngesund - hat schon mehrfach abgelaicht. Beim Kauf hatte ich nicht bemerkt, dass ihr Kopf schräg zum Torso steht. Für mich kein Grund der Missachtung, sie darf immer bleiben. Bild 3, heute keine Hummel in Sicht. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Marion412 (26. Apr. 2021)

Meine 2 Schwimminseln sind bestückt und zu Wasser gelassen.
Jetzt müssen sie nur noch schön einwachsen.
Habe ja den ganzen Tag volle Sonne und meine Elritzen keine Versteckmöglichkeit vor dem Eisvogel im tiefen Wasser.
Jetzt suche ich noch 1 Seerose für den tiefen Bereich , 1,20-1,50 Tiefe sollte sie schon abkönnen. Am Übergang vom Pflanzzone zur Schwimmzone werden jetzt noch 3 Mummeln gesetzt .


----------



## samorai (27. Apr. 2021)

Alle lechzen nach Wärme.
Die Heizung ist an und die Koi stehen Schlange am Einlauf.
  
Die Fadenalgen halten sich in Grenzen, ab und zu gibt es noch ein paar die sich Aufbäumen 
 , hoffe das sie bald Geschichte sind.
Die UVC ist erstmal aus, muß ich erstmal sehen wie sich alles fügt.
Wasser ist top bzw klar.
  

Noch ne frage :
Fuettert welche mit 'Das Koi Futter'?
Bemerke bei jeder Fütterung einen Film auf dem Wasser.
Kann das aber nicht einschätzen wie gut oder wie schlecht es ist.
Nachteile scheint es nicht zu geben aber ist das erste Futter wo so etwas entsteht.
Hat da schon jemand bei Florian nachgefragt?
Bei einigen Futter Zusätzen entsteht so etwas auch.


----------



## Knipser (28. Apr. 2021)

Ron, dieses Phänomen kenne ich Morgens auch - löst sich bei Tageslicht schnell wieder auf. Es sind Eiweiße, die durch das Futter entstehen. Gut eingefahrene u. gut bepflanzte Teiche werde aber damit fertig - das weißt Du ja selbst. Ich füttere im Winter nur sinkendes Winterfutter von "Alphae" u. in anderen Jahreszeiten "Alphae complete". Willi


----------



## Krischan (28. Apr. 2021)

Moin Ralf ,alles gut gegangen mit dem Spaten ,war eine Mordsarbeit  habe 2,5 Tonnen Seerose und Schlamm abgefahren, habe 3 kleine Löcher entdeckt in form eines Vogelfußes, gleich geflickt und nun wird er wieder gefüllt


----------



## Paga1 (29. Apr. 2021)

Leider Umbau bei meinem mini
Leider wurde keine sperre von der garten firma gemacht leider muss ich es nun nachholen und herausfinden wie ich es verhindere das die Ziegel die ganze Zeit feucht werden einfach nur zum


----------



## Krischan (30. Apr. 2021)

Hallo, so fürs erste bin ich fertig ,jetzt noch neue Seerosen bestellen und klein pflanzen für den Rand

 

LG Krischan


----------



## anz111 (30. Apr. 2021)

Ich hab heuer ein paar hundert __ Molche im Teich! Unglaublich wie es da zugeht!


----------



## Opa Graskop (30. Apr. 2021)

Ich seh zwar keine auf den Bildern, aber glaub`s dir.
Bei mir tummelt sich ja auch viel Getier, aber einen Molch hatte ich noch nie!
Gruß Silvio


----------



## samorai (1. Mai 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ich seh zwar keine auf den Bildern, aber glaub`s dir.



Doch @Opa Graskop sieh richtig hin, ich sehe zwei seltene Fussmolche.


----------



## Opa Graskop (1. Mai 2021)

Ach ja, und auf dem 2. Bild sind deutlich mehrere Steinmolche zu erkennen. 
Und ganz vorne der wahnsinnig schnelle aber vom Aussterben bedrohte Fingermolch.


----------



## samorai (1. Mai 2021)

Habe heute Abend 3 farbliche kleine Fische im Teich entdeckt.
Sie sind ca 2,5 bis 3 cm gross.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es Koi sind oder Goldfische, die Farbgebung ist bei einem Fisch :dunkles Rot, dann Rot, dann weiß und zum Hinterleib hin sehr dunkel bis schwarz.
Erste Einschätzung :
Für einen __ Goldfisch zu viel an Farbe.
Bei __ Shubunkin sollte etwas blau mit drin sein.
Koi,??? Eventuell schon von diesem Jahr?
Im März war es eine Woche ziemlich warm.
Da ich den Messpunkt in 1,3m habe und unter der Folie öfters bis 35° gemessen habe.....
Aber kann das sein?

Das wäre auch eine Erklärung wo die vielen Fadenalgen dieses Jahr im Teich herkommen.

Ich habe auch noch kleine Goldfische im Teich, die sind auf jeden Fall vom vorigen Jahr und ca 1,5 cm größer und braun, also noch keine Farbe.

Bin so gespannt, demnächst werde ich mir einen rausfischen und schauen ob die Barteln haben.

Ich lasse euch das Ergebnis natürlich wissen ob ich Koi Papa geworden bin oder nicht.


----------



## toschbaer (1. Mai 2021)

na, bist guter Hoffnung


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Mai 2021)

Wie sind eure Palmen durch den Winter gekommen.
    Meine lässt sich ganz schön hängen.

Deshalb muste die erst mal zum Frisör.
      
Bachlauf und Teich gleich mit auf den Bildern


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Mai 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Bei __ Shubunkin sollte etwas blau mit drin sein.


Wer sagt das? Egal. Gibt kleine Goldfische/Shubunkin dievon Anfang an ausgefärbt sind. Besonders bei Hochzuchten und derren Mischlinge ist das häufig.
Egal. Fangen und mit der Lupe nach Barteln suchen
 Wobei bei 2-3 cm sollte man das Im Aquarium auch schon sehen können. Ohne Barteln sind es keine Koi.


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Mai 2021)

> Wie sind eure Palmen durch den Winter gekommen.
> Meine lässt sich ganz schön hängen./QUOTE]
> 
> Hattest du sie eingepackt?


----------



## samorai (2. Mai 2021)

Wenn die Wurzeln keine Frost Schäden aufweisen, dann treibt sie wieder neu aus.
Warte noch bis Mitte / Ende Juni.
Meine sieht nicht besser aus.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Mai 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hattest du sie eingepackt?



Jain,
Wedel so gut es ging nach oben gebunden. Ein Gitter um den Stamm und Laub zwischen Stamm und Gitter. Ca 1,3 m hoch.
Über die Geschichte eine Flieshaube. Keine Heizung.
Wahr hier in Norddeutschland schon ein bisschen kalt.
Spitzen der Blätter sind abgefroren.

Habe noch ein paar kleine nicht eingepackt .... alle ähnlich aus. Aber alle durch den Winter gekommen.




samorai schrieb:


> Wenn die Wurzeln keine Frost Schäden aufweisen, dann treibt sie wieder neu aus.
> Warte noch bis Mitte / Ende Juni.


Keine Frage. Die Blätter sind im Herz grün.
Ich habe nur die braunen Spitzen geschnitten. Wenn man das nicht macht, sind die braunen Spitzen spätestens im Herbst weggefault.

Sieht aber ein halbes Jahr ******* aus.


Wie sehen eure Palmen aus.


----------



## Marion412 (2. Mai 2021)

Meine sieht ok aus, hatte sie nur oben etwas zusammengebunden.


----------



## samorai (2. Mai 2021)

Meine Phoenix Palme sieht Ober ******* aus, war eingepackt.


----------



## PeBo (2. Mai 2021)

Meine Palme hat den Winter auch gut überstanden. Ich habe die Palme nur in den den ganz kalten Frostnächten eingepackt und zusätzlich eine Baulampe mit einer 100 Watt Glühbirne als Heizung mit bei den Stamm gestellt. Die hat dann nachts geleuchtet. Sah etwas komisch aus, aber was tut man nicht alles für seine Pflanzen und Tiere:






Ansonsten hatte ich keinen Winterschutz, tat mir aber manchmal etwas leid:





Aber jetzt sieht alles gut aus:
  
  

Gruß Peter


----------



## PeBo (2. Mai 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Meine Phoenix Palme sieht Ober ******* aus, war eingepackt.


Hallo Ron, ich weiß gar nicht, was du hast. Deine Palme sieht doch gut aus, gut die Blattspitzen sind ein klein wenig braun geworden, aber sonst:
  

Gruß Peter 

PS: die Palme im Vordergrund ist anscheinend wirklich was für die Biotonne — tut mir leid. Vielleicht hast du Glück und das Herz ist nicht komplett erfroren.


----------



## samorai (2. Mai 2021)

Die anderen habe ich Gestern erst raus gestellt, fand es ist ideales Wetter dazu, keine Sonne und kein Frost mehr.


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Mai 2021)

Sieht teilweise schon übel aus, wir hatten unsere von November bis  April eingepackt und sie hat den Winter gut überstanden.


----------



## toschbaer (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
Die Pflanzen und Tiere brauchen auch Sonne und Wärme
Trotzdem geht es im Garten weiter
     
       
       
       
         

Friedhelm


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
ein paar Bilder aus der Oberhaveler Gegend, Nachts ist es immer noch kalt, 3-4Grad 
Aber so langsam wächst alles. Besonders das Unkraut!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## anz111 (4. Mai 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ich seh zwar keine auf den Bildern, aber glaub`s dir.
> Bei mir tummelt sich ja auch viel Getier, aber einen Molch hatte ich noch nie!
> Gruß Silvio


So bitte sehr...alle dunklen Flecke:


----------



## Paga1 (6. Mai 2021)

Also ich hab bissi was verändert


----------



## samorai (7. Mai 2021)

Ich weiß jetzt wie Fadenalgen entstehen.

Wenn es ein sc****** Frühling ist.


----------



## Turbo (7. Mai 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt wie Fadenalgen entstehen.
> 
> Wenn es ein sc****** Frühling ist.



Hmmm... hab keine Algen. 
Wieso werde ich immer so diskriminiert?
Soooo ungerecht.


----------



## samorai (7. Mai 2021)

Ging nicht auf dich, eher abgeleitet von meinen.


----------



## Turbo (7. Mai 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Ging nicht auf dich, eher abgeleitet von meinen.


Ist schon klar. Meine paar __ Molche sind stubenrein. Hab wirklich keine Algen.  
Hoffentlich bleibt es so.


----------



## Paga1 (8. Mai 2021)

Aso es sind viele Molochis, ein Pärchen __ Kröten drinn und dutzende __ Schnecken aber keine Algen... Verhungern die Schnecken?


----------



## troll20 (8. Mai 2021)

Paga1 schrieb:


> Aso es sind viele Molochis, ein Pärchen __ Kröten drinn und dutzende __ Schnecken aber keine Algen... Verhungern die Schnecken?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 223923


Also um die Schnecken würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.
Jedoch um die Kaulquappen und so, schon.


----------



## Rhz69 (9. Mai 2021)

Hallo, 
Ich musste das mal ausprobieren, geht auch mit Kaffee. Viertel vor zwölf und 23 °. War ja kaum noch mit zu rechnen in diesem Frühling. Ich hoffe ja das es heute noch für ein Bad reicht.
Schönen Sonntag

Rüdiger


----------



## PeBo (9. Mai 2021)

Der plötzliche aber verspätete Frühlingsanfang mit riesigen Temperatursprüngen hat das große Jagen und Treiben meiner Koi im Teich ausgelöst:
 
Es geht dort ordentlich zur Sache!

 

Bei jetzt um ca. 22:00 Uhr noch über 20 °C lässt es sich am Teich noch gut aushalten. Ich spanne noch ein wenig 

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (10. Mai 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> hat das große Jagen und Treiben meiner Koi im Teich ausgelöst:



Watt jetzt schon? Bin bei 19,2°
Ich brauche einen Sklaven der mir die Mücken fern haelt.


----------



## Chelmon1 (10. Mai 2021)

Hallo Ron,
ich habe mal gehört, dass man sich einfach sooft stechen lassen soll, bis der Körper nicht mehr mit Pusteln an der Einstichstelle und mit Juckreiz reagiert. Man würde zwar noch die Stiche spüren aber die Nachwirkung sei dan quasi weg.
Stimmt das ?


----------



## PeBo (10. Mai 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Watt jetzt schon?


Ja, war aber scheinbar nur ein Testlauf 
(oder Vorspiel ?)
Jedenfalls war heute Vormittag wieder alles ruhig, und auch die Bepflanzung hat nicht sonderlich gelitten. Aber gestern Abend haben die Hormone anscheinend verrückt gespielt.
Ich brauche auch keine Babykoi, die Lage kann sich also wegen mir ruhig wieder beruhigen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (10. Mai 2021)

Hallo Peter!
Eigentlich will nur mal sehen was so bei rauskommt.
Kleinste schmuse Andeutungen hatten sich auch ich auch bemerkt, also es wird am Bauch kontakt aufgenommen noch sehr zaghaft, denn noch hin und wieder.
So richtiges weg schieben ist es aber nicht.
Vielleicht ist das Wasser zu klar.


----------



## troll20 (11. Mai 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das Wasser zu klar.


Die sind schüchtern und fühlen sich  von dir beoabachtet.


----------



## Biko (11. Mai 2021)

Jetzt passen auch schon die morgendlichen Temperaturen für die Frühstückskaffe am Teichrand. like


----------



## Knipser (11. Mai 2021)

Tja, wenn es das nicht gäbe, wäre die Welt öd und leer. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## samorai (11. Mai 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> wäre die Welt öd und leer



Oder eine 2 Raum Wohnung


----------



## troll20 (11. Mai 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Oder eine 2 Raum Wohnung


Wie jetzt? 2 Dixi nebeneinander? Also das geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## Krischan (11. Mai 2021)

Moin, so nach der Grund Sanierung sind die Freunde wieder eingesetzt worden und die  kleinen Quäker sind auch wieder zurück gekehrt
zwei neue Seerosen und ein paar klein pflanzen sieht es richtig wieder schön aus.
  
  
  
Wenn es doch bloß mal wieder Frühling wird.  
LG Krischan


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Mai 2021)

Es hat dieses Jahr lange gedauert, aber so langsam kommen jetzt die Pflanzen im FG über den Wasserspiegel.


----------



## axel120470 (11. Mai 2021)

Habe mir die Tage auch eine Hanfpalme zugelegt. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie die Standortansprüche, vor allem in Bezug auf den Boden, sind? Und wie entwickeln sich die Wurzeln? Eher in die Tiefe oder in die Breite? Ich würde sie gerne nah am Teich pflanzen. Noch ist sie im Topf.
 
VG Axel


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo Axel,

bei uns steht das Teil in sehr sandigem Boden und das scheint ihr gut zu bekommen. Sie steht den ganzen Tag voll in der Sonne und auch das bekommt ihr gut.

Sie steht jetzt seit 2015  1m neben dem Teich und bis jetzt hatten wir noch keine Probleme mit den Wurzeln.


----------



## axel120470 (11. Mai 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> in sehr sandigem Boden


Hallo Roland ,
Danke für die Info. Dann muss ich mir was einfallen lassen, ich habe hier nämlich feinsten Lehmboden.


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Mai 2021)

Ich habe mal Google bemüht, Palmen sind __ Tiefwurzler und die Ausbreitung kann den Durchmesser der Krone erreichen.


----------



## axel120470 (11. Mai 2021)

Ok. Dann besser doch nicht so nah an den Teich.


----------



## PeBo (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo Axel, ich zitiere mal:

_Trachycarpus fortunei entwickelt sich am besten in lehmig-sandigem Substrat, das humusreich, aber nur mäßig nährstoffreich ist. Außerdem sollte es locker und durchlässig sowie leicht sauer sein._

Ich habe meine Palme auch ohne Sand in den normalen Boden bei mir eingesetzt. Anscheinend kommt die damit klar. Bekommt aber bei mir auch immer mal etwas Trester aus der Kaffeemaschine und auch etwas vom gedüngten Teichwasser, wenn ich den Filter reinige.
Wenn meine Palme erst mal so groß ist, wie die von Roland habe ich wahrscheinlich auch ein Wurzelproblem. Ich habe die anscheinend auch etwas zu dicht am Teich gepflanzt.

Gruß Peter

PS: So eine Palme am Teich sieht einfach toll aus!


----------



## DbSam (11. Mai 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> So eine Palme am Teich sieht einfach toll aus!


Da stimme ich Dir zu. 


Bei mir müsste ich die aber wahrscheinlich (fast) jedes Frühjahr erneuern ...


VG Carsten


----------



## samorai (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo Axel!
Hier mal ein Foto von der Nachbars Hanfpalme. 
Sie steht ca 5 Jahre frei ausgepflanzt und hat eine höhe von 2,20 m.
Im unseren Gebiet haben wir Sandboden, wo die Feuchtigkeit nicht lange anhält.
Aber eventuell mögen es die Hanfpalmen.
Etwas Blau Dünger kann ja nicht schaden.
Sie steht halbschattig und hat viel Nachmittags Sonne.
Ich hoffe es hilft etwas.


----------



## axel120470 (11. Mai 2021)

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps und Meinungen . Das hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter

VG Axel


----------



## dasHirschl (14. Mai 2021)

Als es letztes Wochenende noch super schön war! 
Werde wahrscheinlich im Sommer noch einmal Richtung Bungalow anknüpfen… noch einen 2 - 3 Quadratmeter Pflanz/Flachbereich. Mehr geht dann leider in der Lage nicht mehr. Der neue Teichfilter tut aktuell was er soll, Wasser war noch nie so klar, Werte passen !


----------



## Anja W. (14. Mai 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Es hat dieses Jahr lange gedauert, aber so langsam kommen jetzt die Pflanzen im FG über den Wasserspiegel.



Wie tief hast du das __ Hechtkraut gepflanzt, Roland?


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Mai 2021)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Wie tief hast du das __ Hechtkraut gepflanzt, Roland?



ca. 40 cm


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Mai 2021)

Ich möchte mal unseren __ Kröten - Nachwuchs vorstellen.


----------



## Marion412 (14. Mai 2021)

Wie schön 
Mein Froschlaich ist leider abgestorben.


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
bei uns sieht es jetzt meistens so aus; Filterkeller mit Wasser von innen , Ufergraben geflutet , und Trommelfilter am Arbeiten , weil die richtig kalten Tage vorbei sind.


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Mai 2021)

Hallo, am Teich gibt es immer wieder schöne Naturereignisse zu beobachten...
        

schönen Sonntag


----------



## PeBo (16. Mai 2021)

Aprilwetter im Mai, so könnte man die Situation am Teich am ehesten beschreiben.
Hier mal die Aussichten bis Pfingsten:
 

Da frage ich mich, ob es meine Pfingstrose (mit Ameisen!) noch pünktlich schafft:
 

Aber ich schnappe mir dann halt meinen „Gute Laune Becher“ und lass mir _ebensolche_ nicht verderben:
 

Nichtsdestotrotz ist meine Uferbepflanzung besonders in der Nähe vom Filterauslauf schon mächtig in die Höhe geschossen:
 

Aber leider gedeihen auch meine Fadenalgen prächtig und mein Karashi Yamabuki meint, meine große Dame ständig bedrängen zu müssen:
 

Soweit wieder mal ein Update von meinem Teich und ich wünsche euch allen noch eine schönen Sonntag!

Gruß Peter


----------



## jolantha (16. Mai 2021)

Es gibt Nachwuchs
      
Leider nur mit Spiegelung
Hier wollte ich Euch mal den Dreck zeigen, den der Wald wieder runtergeschmissen hat, und was sieht man ? -- Den Wald


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Mai 2021)

Unser Schreihals macht dieses Jahr ganz schön viel Lärm.


----------



## Muckeltnadine (21. Mai 2021)

Unser Teich ist nun ein Jahr alt. Ich konnte den Teich nun echt als Hobby lieben lernen. Die Pflanzen gedeihen und wir haben neben Goldfischen und Goldorfen auch __ Frösche bekommen. Bekannte mussten ihren Teich abreissen und es kamen vereinzelt Frösche und sie haben die Frösche dann zu uns gebracht (ich weiß, dass es nicht zulässig ist). Diese Frösche lieben unseren Teich und haben schon viel Laich abgelegt. Ob die Kaulquappen es schaffen, bei den Fischen steht in Frage. Jedenfalls beruhigt mich die Arbeit und der Anblick sehr - gerade in dieser doofen Coronazeit. Es lenkt mich davon ab, dass ich seit 7 Monaten nicht arbeiten darf (auch durch Corona). Die Entscheidung einen Teich zu schaffen, anlegen und zu „pflegen“ war absolut richtig!


----------



## Chelmon1 (21. Mai 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Unser Schreihals macht dieses Jahr ganz schön viel Lärm.


Roland, das Foto ist preisverdächtig!

Sieht aus als hätte er ein Mikro unter der Kehle


----------



## jolantha (21. Mai 2021)

Bei mir gibt es schon Nachwuchs, der an Land rumhüpft
  im Original 1 cm groß
  Die Großen sitzen nur doof rum, noch kein Geschrei zu hören.


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Mai 2021)

So langsam kommen die Pflanzen rund um den Teich in Fahrt, nur mit der Wassertemperatur will es heuer nicht so richtig hochgehen. Die Wassertemperatur pendelt seit Wochen zwischen 16°C-19°C


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Mai 2021)

Kleiner Rundgang durch den Garten.
Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Pfingstfest!

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Mai 2021)

...und noch ein paar hinterher


----------



## Sailem (24. Mai 2021)

Bei mir sieht es so  aus     noch viel Arbeit  bis der Umbau fertig ist


----------



## Opa Graskop (24. Mai 2021)

Aber dekoriert ist doch schon mal ganz toll.


----------



## Chelmon1 (24. Mai 2021)

Es regnet endlich mal wieder. 
Jetzt bin ich wieder am grübeln ob ich im Nutzgarten nicht doch besser auch Platz für __ Reis freigelassen hätte.


----------



## Opa Graskop (24. Mai 2021)

Bei uns hat`s heut viel Sonne und endlich wird es grün.


----------



## samorai (24. Mai 2021)

Habe einen Fadenalgen Anzeiger  ...... Würde sagen gedeihen mittelpraechtig
￼￼.


----------



## Chelmon1 (24. Mai 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Habe einen Fadenalgen Anzeiger


cool! war das die Schwiegermutter?


----------



## samorai (24. Mai 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> cool! war das die Schwiegermutter?



Noch nicht!


----------



## Chelmon1 (25. Mai 2021)

Mein saisonaler Flachteich auf dem Garagendach.
 

Heute sollen es 12°C werden.  Naja, wenigstens über 10°


----------



## Knipser (25. Mai 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Mein saisonaler Flachteich auf dem Garagendach.
> Anhang anzeigen 224827
> 
> Heute sollen es 12°C werden.  Naja, wenigstens über 10°


Warte bis Freitag, dann geht es wieder bergauf - vielleicht ist es der Sommer. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## samorai (25. Mai 2021)

Nein alle Wetterlinge und Astronomen haben sich um ein ganzes Jahr verrechnet.
Dieses Jahr ist erst Schaltjahr = Kaltjahr.
Die atmen bestimmt zu viel Stickstoff unter ihren Masken ein und sind jetzt plem plem.


----------



## Knipser (26. Mai 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 224806
> Es regnet endlich mal wieder.
> Jetzt bin ich wieder am grübeln ob ich im Nutzgarten nicht doch besser auch Platz für __ Reis freigelassen hätte.


Bei der Kälte wächst auch kein Reis.  Gruß, Willi


----------



## samorai (27. Mai 2021)

Hallo!
Habe mich mal etwas bei anderen Teich Besitzer hier in der Gegend informiert.
Alle haben dieses Jahr Probleme mit Fadenalgen.
Ich habe schon gedacht..... Abdeckung..... frühes füttern, also bin ich nicht allein mit den Problemen.
Mal ehrlich wir haben Ende Mai und die Temperatur im krackselt irgendwo im nirgendwo herum.


----------



## Biko (28. Mai 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Habe mich mal etwas bei anderen Teich Besitzer hier in der Gegend informiert.


Ich wohne doch gar nicht in deiner Gegend ... 
Aber ja - Fadenalgen sind heuer auch hier ein Thema. 

Dafür ist die Teichtechnik-Baustelle bei mir nun nach wenigen Tagen schon sehr schön verwachsen und gut durch Pflanzen verdeckt. Die Rohre, Filter und Pumpen treten schon in den Hintergrund und alles blüht


----------



## troll20 (28. Mai 2021)

So, nach dem die Fische heute auf der Wiese ein ausgiebiges Schlammbad genommen haben, musste ich sie danach erst einmal ordentlich waschen. Da jedoch xer ganze Dreck auch unter den Schuppen saß hab ich etwas head and shoulders genommen.
Aber sie jetzt gut aus. 

    

Da es gerade so schön aussieht, nehm ich auch noch ein Vollbad und putz dabei ein paar Fadenalgen weg.


----------



## Biko (28. Mai 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Da jedoch xer ganze Dreck auch unter den Schuppen saß hab ich etwas head and shoulders genommen.



Ich nehme mal an, der Schaum kommt vom Aufsalzen?
Viel Erfolg bei den Fadenalgen!


----------



## troll20 (28. Mai 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, der Schaum kommt vom Aufsalzen?


Ich glaube nicht, vermutlich eher vom Liebesspiel


----------



## samorai (28. Mai 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, vermutlich eher vom Liebesspiel



Echt? Natürlich die Länge der Tage ist ein Indiz


----------



## Biko (29. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen und ein schönes Wochenende an alle!

 
Dem Neubesatz geht es gut und die Rainbow Shiner beginnen ihr Hochzeitsspiel in den leuchtendsten Farben.
 
Die Koi betrachten das natürlich als gedeckten Tisch


----------



## Biko (29. Mai 2021)

So schön leuchten meine Elritzen, wenn sie sich paaren! 
https://youtube.com/shorts/9-OkiR3ttak?feature=share


----------



## anz111 (29. Mai 2021)




----------



## Lion (29. Mai 2021)

So wie heute (29 Mai 2021) darf es bleiben.


----------



## Marion412 (29. Mai 2021)

Wir hatten über 1 Woche Dauerregen und der Garten gleicht einer grünen Hölle. Bei kurzen Regenpausen bin ich immer wieder kurz raus um Unkraut zu zupfen, geht meiner Meinung nach besonders gut auf feuchten Böden .
Heute bei strahlendem Sonnenschein ein paar Fotos gemacht und dann in den Teich um Pumpen und Oberflächenskimmer Schlauch zu kürzen und Algennester rauszufischen. Einen kompletten Eimer voll rausgefischt , sassen rings um die Wurzeln und mühsam die kleinen __ Wasserpest und Hornblattpflänzchen rausgefischt


----------



## Opa Graskop (29. Mai 2021)

Hi Marion,
ich bewundere ja immer wieder deinen bunten Garten.

Aber diese Baströckchenschwimminsel..... phuu, harter Tobak

Gruß Silvio


----------



## Marion412 (29. Mai 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Hi Marion,
> ich bewundere ja immer wieder deinen bunten Garten.
> 
> Aber diese Baströckchenschwimminsel..... phuu, harter Tobak
> ...


Ja…, recht hast du, die sind schrecklich, da bekommst du Augenkrebs  
wenn es noch Bast wäre , ist übelstes Plastik für teuer Geld ich hoffe die wachsen schnell zu damit man sie nicht mehr so sieht.


----------



## axel120470 (29. Mai 2021)

Guten Abend zusammen.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus meinem Garten. Leider nicht so schön bunt wie viele andere hier. Dazu kommt die „kleine“ Baustelle im Garten. Hier geht es aus gesundheitlichen Gründen und mangels Handwerker auch nicht weiter. Aber wenigstens hatten wir heute endlich nochmal schönes Wetter.
            
Schönes Wochenende euch allen
VG Axel


----------



## DbSam (29. Mai 2021)

Oh, jetzt auch noch Drahtstricke neben der Gartentür.
Da kann ich mich doch gar nicht mehr vorbei quetschen. 

So ganz ohne war das alles besser, da konnte man einfach erscheinen. 


VG Carsten


----------



## axel120470 (29. Mai 2021)

Warst Du echt so lang nicht mehr hier? Das ganze habe ich letztes Jahr im April montiert. Oder Du hast Altersdemenz


----------



## DbSam (29. Mai 2021)

Das Klettergerüst neben der Tür kenne ich, aber an die Stricke kann ich mich nicht erinnern ...


VG Carsten

PS:
Auf die Altersdemenz wartet der Mann meiner Frau, die alte Plinse.
Der will unbedingt wieder wissen wie es ist, wenn man morgens neben einer unbekannten Frau aufwacht, so wie früher ...


----------



## axel120470 (29. Mai 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Das Klettergerüst neben der Tür kenne ich, aber an die Stricke kann ich mich nicht erinnern ...


Ich sag doch Demenz. Den __ Wein habe ich im April 2020 gepflanzt. Weil der direkt anfing zu wachsen habe ich im gleichen Zuge die Seile gespannt und alles lackiert .
So, und nu finde dich mit gewissen Erinnerungslücken ab. Die sind vollkommen normal ab einem gewissen Alter ( ich glaube mit 55 fängt das an  )


----------



## DbSam (29. Mai 2021)

Hihi, dann habe ich noch ein paar Jährchen Zeit ...


----------



## axel120470 (29. Mai 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hihi, dann habe ich noch ein paar Jährchen Zeit ...


lol


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Mai 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hihi, dann habe ich noch ein paar Jährchen Zeit ...



Bei vielen beginnt es auch früher!


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen,

gestern habe ich den Schwimmteich ausgesaugt und dabei die letzten Mulmreste beseitigt. So klar wie zur Zeit war der Teich seit der Erstbefüllung 2015 nicht mehr. Anschließend musste ich 12 m³ Wasser nachfüllen.

Am neuen Helixfilter habe ich nichts gereinigt, dem gebe ich noch ein paar Wochen Zeit.

Die Palme hat dieses Jahr wieder Blüten bekommen, dieses Jahr lass ich sie mal dran mal sehen was draus wird.

  

Die erste Seerosenblüte hat sich gestern auch gezeigt und es wird jetzt langsam bunt um den Teich.

      

Hier noch einige Bilder von Rene`s Fischis und deren Nachkommen.


----------



## Chelmon1 (30. Mai 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Bei vielen beginnt es auch früher!


Was denn?


----------



## axel120470 (30. Mai 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Was denn?


Das


axel120470 schrieb:


> Warst Du echt so lang nicht mehr hier? Das ganze habe ich letztes Jahr im April montiert. Oder Du hast Altersdemenz





axel120470 schrieb:


> Die sind vollkommen normal ab einem gewissen Alter ( ich glaube mit 55 fängt das an  )



Ein paar Beiträge vorher

VG Axel


----------



## Biko (30. Mai 2021)

Immer wieder Sonntags 
... werden die Wasserwerte gemessen. 

alles im grünen Bereich 
pH etwas hoch, dafür CO2 recht niedrig.


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Mai 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Was denn?



Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Mai 2021)

endlich konnte man, da endlich mal warm und Sonne, gescheite Bilder von seinem Teich und Umfeld machen.
Da steht jede Menge Arbeit an (zum Glück darf ich nun meinen Antrag wegen Arbeitsunfährigkeit stellen nachdem mir die "Teilhabe am Arbeitsleben" wieder schwere Depressionen verpaßt hat und ich da rausgenommen werden mußte)

Foto 1: im südwestlichen Flachwasser nach 10 Jahren alles zugewuchert - der Uferstreifen wo sich den Winter über ne Wühlmaus durchs gesamte gefressen ahtte ist aber schon wieder neu besetzt

Foto 2: in südöstlicher Flachwasserzone ebenfalls nach 10 Jahren alles zugewuchert

Foto 3 + 4: Algenschmodder der zwischen auftreiben Zungenhahnenfußrhizomen hängt

Foto 5: die Seeblüten kommen endlich

Foto 6: hier wuchsen/blühten bis letztes Jahr noch massenhaft Pontederia cordata - bis auf eine in etwas tieferen Wasser alle wech wärend das kälteempfindlichere  Pontederia lanceolata in der letztes Jahr gerupften Ecke weiterhin da ist

Foto 7: die 18 Seerosen müssen nun nach 10 Jahren auch mal radikalst ausgedünnt werden - da __ fliegen min. 10 wohl wieder raus

Foto 8: __ Iris pseudacorus fangen an zu blühen

Foto 9: die "Pornoplant" treibt auch wieder Blütenstände

Rest: und rundum überall Unkraut, Unkraut, Unkraut(das ist auch alles was die letzten 3 supertrockenen und dieses bisher kalte nasse Jahr gut gewachsen ist)

letztes Foto:

schon jetzt ist nur noch ca. 1/4 der Wasseroberfläche frei (aber erst Mal ist links der "Ufergraben" dran weiter ausgeräumt zu werden nachden sich da der Wiesen-Knöterich zu breit gemacht hatte - der kommt nun zusammen mit auch wieder massiv aufgetauchten __ Goldweiderich auf die an sich feuchte Blumenwiese, da können beide sich austoben/wuchern wie sie wollen bevor der Rasenmäher kommt)

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (30. Mai 2021)

Es wächst so langsam im Teich. Ich habe mir beim Beobachten einer __ Vierflecklibelle ganz schön die Birne verbrannt. Kein Wunder nach dem krassen Wetterwechsel. Nach tagelang Regen und Lichtmangel jetzt volle Sonne. Und der Wind kühlt, so dass man nicht mitbekommt wie die Haut verbrennt.

Hier ein paar Bilder. - vom Teich 


     

Die __ Krebsschere hat neue Büschel gebildet. Ob die in dieser Saison mal hoch kommen?

@Knoblauchkröte: Na dann hast Du doch noch was schönes zu tun in 2021. 


Schönen Restsonntag euch allen!


----------



## Opa Graskop (30. Mai 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> endlich konnte man, da endlich mal warm und Sonne, gescheite Bilder von seinem Teich machen.



Jenau!

Endlich Grün.
 

Und endlich versteckt sich die Filteranlage ein wenig.
 

Der Filterteich macht inzwischen auch was her.
 

Besuch hatte ich heute auch.
 

Gruß Silvio


Nachtrag:
Noch 2 Bilder von den neuen Bewohnern.


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Mai 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder. - vom Teich



Ein Bild der verbrannten Birne wäre interessant gewesen!


----------



## Chelmon1 (30. Mai 2021)

na?


----------



## Opa Graskop (30. Mai 2021)

Sacht ma, seit ihr Geschwister?


----------



## Chelmon1 (30. Mai 2021)

nee. keene Jeschwister !


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Mai 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Sacht ma, seit ihr Geschwister?



Ich habe keine Ahnung, aber meine Mutter erzählte mal das mein Vater früher als Staubsaugervertreter unterwegs war. Von daher, nichts ist unmöglich!


----------



## Chelmon1 (30. Mai 2021)

Es saugt und bläst der Heinzelmann wo Mutter …


----------



## Biko (31. Mai 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Noch 2 Bilder von den neuen Bewohnern.


Das sind zwei hübsche Kerlchens! Besonders der Yamabuki Butterfly gefällt mir sehr gut. 

Hier haben sich die neuen Bewohner auch schon gut eingelebt. Eigentlich gibt's ja noch kein Futter, aber einen kleinen Snack von der Hand habe ich mir den doch nicht verkneifen können. Auch die Neuen sin schon sehr zutraulich und fressen aus der Hand!  (dauert zwar ein paar Augenblicke, aber dann sind sie allesamt da!)





Un auch die Rainbow Shiner haben ein kleines Stück abbekommen:


----------



## Biko (31. Mai 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> So schön leuchten meine Elritzen, wenn sie sich paaren!
> https://youtube.com/shorts/9-OkiR3ttak?feature=share


jetzt kann ich auch wieder Videos einbetten!


----------



## Opa Graskop (31. Mai 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Das sind zwei hübsche Kerlchens! Besonders der Yamabuki Butterfly gefällt mir sehr gut.



Danke. Ist mir ja fast peinlich, aber ich musste erst mal googeln welcher der Yamabuki ist.
Weißst du zufällig auch, wie der andere heißt?
Ich hab mir die nur nach Aussehen ausgesucht.
Der Spruch vom Troll: "Täuscht Schläue....." sollte eigentlich in meinem Profil stehen
Gruß Silvio


----------



## samorai (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo Silvio! 
Kann ein Ginrin Schowa Butterfly sein.


----------



## Biko (31. Mai 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Weißst du zufällig auch, wie der andere heißt?


Ich würde ihn mal als Butterfly Sanke bezeichnen. Mit ein paar ginrin Schuppen. 
Sanke bedeutet dreifarbig, wobei die Grundfarbe weiß ist und darauf rote/orange Bereiche und schwarze Flecken (nicht am Kopf).
 Ginrin sind Glitzerschuppen. Für diese Bezeichnung müssen aber eine gewisse Anzahl solcher Schuppen vorhanden sein.

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Opa Graskop (31. Mai 2021)

Vielen Dank euch beiden!


----------



## Opa Graskop (2. Juni 2021)

So, hier bin ich richtig. 


Man kann sie nicht früh genug für den Teich begeistern.
  
VG
Silvio


----------



## Knipser (3. Juni 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> So, hier bin ich richtig.
> 
> 
> Man kann sie nicht früh genug für den Teich begeistern.
> ...


Silvio, da hast Du vollkommen Recht. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2021)

so langsam macht sich am Teich wieder die sich anbahnende "Trockenheit" bemerkbar, der Wasserspiegel fällt zusehens und die beiden Morrbeetschlenken mußten heute erstmals gefüllt werden

1 aber, die erste Seerose blüht (wieder mal die HxT - letztes Jahr war "__ Marliacea Chromatella" schneller
2 Sagittaria "graminea" blüht auch - verdammt spät dieses Jahr, die letzen 3 Jahre blühte der Ami schon Mitte/Ende März, hat scheinbar auch sehr am Substanz verloren
3 wo kommen die auf einmal wieder her  (net die "Grünstreifen-Bananenschlange" sondern vorne die 6-7 Stängel Lysimachia thyrsilfora. Das letzte Mal wuchs straußblütiger __ Weiderich von 14 Jahren im Vorgängerteich)
4 __ Gnadenkraut (Gratiola officinalis) hält sich nun schon seit über 11 Jahren in der sauren Brühe, obwohl es als kalkliebhaber da eigentlich gar nicht wachsen sollte
5 durch das starke abfallen des Wasserspiegels hat sich die letzten 3 Jahre der brennende __ Hahnenfuß (Ranunculus flammula) und Sumpfhelmkraut (Scutellaria galericulata) über Saat gut  ausbreiten können

MfG Frank


----------



## Marioaner (3. Juni 2021)

Ich habe auch ein Winterfoto!
Gruß Mario


----------



## troll20 (4. Juni 2021)

Marioaner schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Winterfoto!
> Gruß Mario
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 225157



Wir wollen Sommer und du kommst schon wieder mit dem Puderzucker für die __ Nase.


----------



## anz111 (5. Juni 2021)




----------



## Annett (5. Juni 2021)

Wo ist der Teich?


----------



## troll20 (5. Juni 2021)

Annett schrieb:


> Wo ist der Teich?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 225192


Ich würde sagen: du musst dich unbedingt mal von deinem Liegestuhl erheben


----------



## Annett (5. Juni 2021)

Der hat da gar keinen Platz mehr.....


----------



## Tigerlady (6. Juni 2021)

Die neusten Fotos vom Teich Mai 2021.War lange kalt und die Pflanzen haben gebraucht zu wachsen .Jetzt kommen sie mit Schuß .


----------



## Knipser (6. Juni 2021)

Tigerlady schrieb:


> Die neusten Fotos vom Teich Mai 2021.War lange kalt und die Pflanzen haben gebraucht zu wachsen .Jetzt kommen sie mit Schuß .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 225203 Anhang anzeigen 225204 Anhang anzeigen 225205 Anhang anzeigen 225206


Hallo.
Dein Teich + Garten gefällt mir, schön angelegt. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Opa Graskop (6. Juni 2021)

Alle Fische weg
  
Nee, im Ernst. Hier iss was faul.
Alle verstecken sich und fressen nur sehr sparsam mein Futter. Aber sie gründeln fast alle  auf dem Boden.
Ein Goldi von zirka 15cm scheint auch eine
kleine Wunde zu haben.

Kann das ihre Schuld sein?
  
VG
Silvio

P.S.
Oder hat der Rene wirklich seinen __ Reiher heut Nacht vorbei gebracht?


----------



## Chelmon1 (6. Juni 2021)

Hallo Silvio,
Also die __ Ringelnatter sieht zumindest nicht so aus als hätte sie einen Fisch gefressen. Aber wenn sie einen geschnappt hatte und der sich wieder befreien konnte, könnte das natürlich zu diesem Verhalten führen.
Da würde ich mich mal gemütlich an den Teich setzen und beobachten. Das ist doch ein wichtiger Grund!


----------



## PeBo (6. Juni 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich mal gemütlich an den Teich setzen und beobachten.


Und während Silvio da sitzt, kommt bestimmt 
René‘s __ Reiher nicht nochmals zu Besuch

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (6. Juni 2021)

Nee der kam heute Vormittag zurück und hat sich für den Tip bedankt, in dem er nur geschaut hat, was die dämlichen Fische da treiben.


----------



## Knipser (7. Juni 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde   Wie schnell sich die Natur doch von der Kälte erholen kann. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (7. Juni 2021)

bei mir dauert es wohl noch ein bisschen. Aber alle Pflanzen sind am Start.


----------



## samorai (7. Juni 2021)

Bei mir ist alles hoch und dicht, es strahlt im satten grün.          
Die ersten zwei Seerosen Blüten zeigen sich.


----------



## dasHirschl (8. Juni 2021)

So, noch mal ein Foto vom aktuellen Teich im satten grün. Nächste Woche knüpfe ich noch mal an Richtung Bungalow. Ca. 2,5m x 2,0m Fläche… wie eine Art Bucht als Flachbereich maximal 25cm tief der zum Teil noch bepflanzt wird. Da der Teil immer im Schatten liegt denke ich ganz angenehm und optisch noch ein Highlight. Mehr kann ich aber dann leider auf meiner Fläche nicht realisieren. Ich frag mich nur, warum nicht gleich so


----------



## troll20 (9. Juni 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Oder hat der Rene wirklich seinen __ Reiher heut Nacht vorbei gebracht?


Also nächste mal bitte nicht nur füttern sondern auch beschäftigen.
Da kam das dumme Ding gleich wieder auf noch dümmere Gedanken und hat seine Jagdkenntnisse versucht aufzubessern.
Das Ergebnis, na ja, sehr bescheiden
   

Und da er noch satt war ....


----------



## Opa Graskop (9. Juni 2021)

Hast du nun davon!
Das nächste Mal behälst das Viech gleich bei dir.
Ich hab nämlich auch ein Schubumski eingebüßt.
Und einen Sonnenbarsch noch dazu. Aber um den tut`s mir nicht leid.
Und jetzt bin ich 10 Tage nicht zu Hause.
Also fütter ihn bitte bei dir durch.

VG
Silvio


----------



## troll20 (9. Juni 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Also fütter ihn bitte bei dir durch


Geht nicht, bei mir hat er jetzt Diät bekommen. Und dazu etwas Sport.
Hab ihm aber gesagt wenn er an anderen Teichen futtert ist das sein Problem


----------



## Krischan (10. Juni 2021)

Hallo ,hier mal die neusten Bilder ,die __ Frösche lieben den Skimmer

 

Der __ Fischreiher sondierte schon mal die Umgebung nach Abendessen


 

Ach so Quaken tun sie natürlich auch 

 
LG Krischan


----------



## Turbo (10. Juni 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Man kann sie nicht früh genug für den Teich begeistern.


 
Na dann lasse dich nicht lumpen.  

Dann könnt ihr Schiffe versenken spielen.  
Gibts auch als U-Boot.


----------



## Opa Graskop (10. Juni 2021)

Nee, nee, nee, damit rasiert der nicht meinen Fischies den Schädel

Aber im Ernst. Sein Dad hat ne Landwirtschaft.
Da darf der mit richtigen großen Traktoren über den Acker jagen.
Mit so nem Spielzeugboot werd ich ihn kaum imponieren.
Na ja, obwohl. Fussball spielt er auch lieber mit mir als mit dem Vater


----------



## Paga1 (10. Juni 2021)

Hey Leute,
Is es echt normal das ich sooooo viele kaulquappen im teich hab?
Ich Wechsel nun jeden 2_3 Tag ein 5tel Wasser weil ich Angst hab das es bricht .
Es sind hunderte kaulquappen +so ca 15 __ Molche herinen. Jemand Erfahrung mit dem Lebewesen? Oder Sol ich weiterhin Wasser wechseln oder oder oder?
Temp ist 21 C und wasserwehrt ist im grünen Bereich bis auf hesamthärte die extrem hoh ist...


----------



## PeBo (10. Juni 2021)

Paga1 schrieb:


> Is es echt normal das ich sooooo viele kaulquappen im teich hab?


Mach dir mal keine Sorgen, es werden in den nächsten Tagen immer weniger, aber die verbliebenen werden auch größer. In ein paar Wochen haben die Füße und der Schwanz bildet sich zurück. Und kurz danach verlassen die deinen Teich und der ganze Spuk ist wieder vorbei. 

Also einfach dazusetzen und beobachten. Eine kleine Scheibe Wurst jetzt in den Teich und wenige Minuten später wimmelt alles Drumherum, so dass man die Wurst nicht mehr sieht.

Gruß Peter


----------



## krallowa (11. Juni 2021)

Moin,

meine __ Frösche sind schon aus dem Wasser.


----------



## krallowa (11. Juni 2021)




----------



## Paga1 (11. Juni 2021)

Lieber Peter,
Ersthaft Wurst? Ich dachte die kleinen sind Vegetarier . Was mir eher wundert das die __ Molche noch immer drinnen sind aber keine nachkommen von denen zu sehen sind .
Also ist es normal dass das Wasser wie kurz vorm kippen aussieht?
Putze den Filter jede 2_3 Tage und es sieht noch immer gleich aus, sind es vielleicht die kaulquappen die so viel Unordnung reinbringen?


----------



## Teichmatze (11. Juni 2021)

Hallo Leute

Das Wetter wird besser,das Wasser wärmer und die Pflanze beginnen zu wachsen.
Die Koi sind munter.
Nun ist auch die Biokammer mit Folie ausgelegt,am Wochenende werden die Pumpen umgebaut und neu verrohrt,dann geht auch endlich der Wasserfall wieder.
Anbei noch ein Bild vom Projekt,gemacht mit der Reolink Überwachungscam.
Im vorderen Bereich ist noch Baustelle,da geht es nächste Woche dann weiter.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## PeBo (11. Juni 2021)

Paga1 schrieb:


> Ich dachte die kleinen sind Vegetarier


Also meine nicht 

Nein ernsthaft, teste es mal mit einem wirklich winzigen Stück Wurst. Bei mir stürzen sich alle drauf!

Dass dein Teich zur Zeit nicht klar wird hängt sicher nicht mit den Kaulquappen zusammen. Momentan sind viele Teiche etwas trübe, durch die vielen Blütenpollen, den Regen der letzten Tage und durch die plötzliche Veränderung der Teichtemperatur.

Also einfach die Füße stillhalten, und wenn möglich den Filter nicht so oft reinigen. Wie soll sich denn da im Filter eine vernünftige Biologie aufbauen, wenn der ständig gereinigt wird?

Meine __ Molche werden auch immer mehr, ohne dass ich Quappen im Teich sehe. Die scheinen sich besser zu verstecken oder sehen einfach den anderen Quappen zum Verwechseln ähnlich.

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> den Regen der letzten Tage


 Der war gut 
Ich kann nicht mehr.


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Juni 2021)

Bei mir wächst jetzt auch alles schön.
Nur der Schachtelhalm bekommt braune Spitzen. Muss ich den vielleicht mehr gießen?
 

Die __ Rosennymphe von Frank, die schon eine Blütenknospe an der Wasseroberfläche hatte, habe ich heute an die vorgesehene Stelle versenkt. Jetzt sieht man sie nicht mehr. Das war ganz schön frisch untenrum!

 und mein „Filter“ ist wieder in Betrieb 

 
Das Wasser ist sehr trüb. Ob ich mir doch noch einen richtigen Filter kaufen soll?


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Muss ich den vielleicht mehr gießen?


Oder eventuell doch gleich Sprengen 


Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Das Wasser ist sehr trüb. Ob ich mir doch noch einen richtigen Filter kaufen soll?


Bei deinem Besatz wäre das zu überlegen.
Insbesondere, wenn man sich vorstellt, man muss ein halbes bis ganzes Jahr in seiner eigenen Sch..... schwimmen und leben


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Juni 2021)

Ich glaube nicht dass es die Sch… ist. Dann würde ich Nitrat messen. Der Abbau der Ausscheidungen scheint zu funktionieren.

Es sind wohl eher Algen, die sich an Schlammpartikeln halten. Aber ich gebe Dir soweit Recht. Der Dreck muss raus. Und zwar aus ästhetischen Gründen.
Ich bin halt immer ein bisschen schwerfällig in Einsehen eines Problems.
Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mit einem Partonenfilter versucht, zu filtern. Täglich Auswaschen der Vliesmatten. Pumpe mit 3500 l/h.
So sah das aus:
 
Da war auch immer sehr viel Dreck drin.

Nachdem ich dann aber zwei Tellerschnecken geschreddert hatte, habe ich die Aktion wieder eingestellt.

Ich will ja einen Bachlauf bauen und da soll vom Teich aus als erstes ein Filter kommen, von dem aus das gereinigte Wasser zur „Quelle“ gefördert wird.

Die Trübung war übrigens von Anfang an. Und ich weiß auch was die Ursache ist. Ich dachte halt es klärt sich noch. Der kleine Teich mit 4.000 l Inhalt, den wir vorher hatten, war trotz ähnlich hohem Fichbesatz und Fütterung immer recht klar.
Als wir 2018 den Inhalt umgezogen haben, war ich damit beschäftigt, die Tiere einzufangen und meine Frau hat die dann eimerweise in den neuen Teich verbracht. Als es dann an den Schlamm ging, sollte der in den Garten an die Rosen und die Stauden. Das wusste sie aber nicht. Ehe ich reagieren konnte, waren schon viele 10 Liter Eimer im neuen Teich gelandet.
Es hat sich dann eigentlich nie richtig geklärt. Es gab aber auch keine Verluste und auch keine Fische mit Stockflecken und die Wasserwerte sprechen für ein gesundes System.
 

Im Übrigen kenne ich sehr viele natürliche Gewässer mit gesundem Wasser, die nicht klar sind. Aber schöner ist es, wenn man den Boden sieht.

Und da wollen wir jetzt hin.


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Im Übrigen kenne ich sehr viele natürliche Gewässer mit gesundem Wasser, die nicht klar sind. Aber schöner ist es, wenn man den Boden sieht.


Und optisch klar bedeutet nicht gleich gesunde Wasserwerte.


----------



## Knipser (11. Juni 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und optisch klar bedeutet nicht gleich gesunde Wasserwerte.


Das Auge will aber auch was, da muss ich Robert auch Recht geben.  Gruß,  Willi


----------



## PeBo (11. Juni 2021)

Selbst Abends sucht man beim Chillen am Teich jetzt wieder den Schatten, deshalb sind Tisch und Stühle zur Zeit etwas abgerückt vom Teich. Der Teich wandert dann noch mal aus dem Hausschatten und wird sonnendurchflutet bis zum Sonnenuntergang.
  

Ahhhh, wie ich diese Zeit liebe!



Gruß Peter


----------



## Knipser (11. Juni 2021)

Beim füttern heute Abend. Gruß, Willi


----------



## samorai (11. Juni 2021)

Hallo @PeBo!
Hier schillert noch etwas anderes  
Ist WE, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## axel120470 (11. Juni 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hier schillert noch etwas anderes


Hier auch 
  

VG Axel


----------



## Turbo (11. Juni 2021)

Alles Saufnasen hier.
Hmm..  wo hab ich jetzt meine Milch schon wieder abgestellt.


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Hmm.. wo hab ich jetzt meine Milch schon wieder abgestellt.


Die hast bestimmt in der Sonne stehen lassen und jetzt ist sie nach Hause gelaufen


----------



## axel120470 (11. Juni 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Alles Saufnasen hier.
> Hmm.. wo hab ich jetzt meine Milch schon wieder abgestellt.


Oh, eine seltene Spezies. Ein Milchbubi


----------



## samorai (11. Juni 2021)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Oh, eine seltene Spezies.



Muss auch mal sein .


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2021)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Oh, eine seltene Spezies. Ein Milchbubi


Mach dir nichts draus Patrick, ich steh dazu, das och meine Milch immer mit etwas Kaffee verdünne 
Im übrigen gibt es heute Wolken bei uns aber da fällt kein Wasser draus, muß daß so


----------



## Knipser (12. Juni 2021)

Hallo Teichliebhaber.
 Ich konnte um 4 Uhr 10 nicht mehr schlafen,   da habe ich dieses Bild geschossen. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Turbo (12. Juni 2021)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Oh, eine seltene Spezies. Ein Milchbubi


Ooo.... jetzt hast du es mir aber gegeben.


----------



## Biko (12. Juni 2021)

Kennt ihr die Geschichte von Regenbogenfisch, der seine schönsten Schuppen verschenkt?
Heute hat mir meine Karachi-Dame ein "Geschenk" gemacht...
(ich habe Handschuhgröße 12)


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2021)

Ja, nur leider sehen die nicht lange so schön aus.


----------



## cafedelmar80 (13. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen!
Nun auch ein Update 2021 von mir. 
Die __ Sumpfschwertlilien sind dieses Jahr wetterbedingt verspätet gewesen. Nun ist die Blütezeit fast vorbei und der __ Blutweiderich steht sicher bald in den Startlöchern. 


Gruß,
Thorsten/Cafedelmar


----------



## jolantha (13. Juni 2021)

Mein Teich wird Urwaldig


----------



## Muckeltnadine (13. Juni 2021)

Bei uns im Garten und im Teich wird es nicht nur grün sondern es kommt auch endlich Farbe ins Spiel. Leider höre ich keine __ Frösche mehr - wir gehen davon aus, dass der __ Fischreiher diese geholt hat. Es fehlen auch zwei Fische. Was uns aber heute sehr erfreut hat ist, dass zwei __ Goldfisch- oder Goldorfenjunge (die sind letztes Jahr geboren) ihre Farbe bekommen und nicht mehr schwarz sind. Wie sehr ich es liebe, meine Füße in den Teich zu halten.


----------



## Marion412 (14. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte auch die Füsse im Teich  zum Saubermachen , den Schwimmbereich und nicht die Füsse    
Heute sehr starkes Flugvorkommen und Revierkämpfe der Königslibellen .
Eine Mummel von insgesamt 3 Stück , hat ein Schwimmblatt  bekommen, die 2 anderen kümmern noch vor sich hin
Eine der letzten __ Lilien blüht noch 
__ Salbei, Rosen und Yucca Bühnen um die Wette


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Juni 2021)

Am Samstag habe ich zum ersten mal den neuen Helixfilter gereinigt, eigentlich wollte ich noch etwas damit warten aber die Neugier hat gesiegt. Durch die Besiedlung ist das Helix auch etwas eingesunken und ich habe die restlichen 50 l noch eingefüllt.

Das Helix ist gut besiedelt, und Schmodder hatte sich auch gut am Filterboden abgesetzt. Aber irgendwo musste der Schmutz ja sein nachdem der Teich jetzt glasklar ist.

Bewohner habe ich auch im Filter, schätze mal so 12 - 15 Stück

Das Bild trägt den Titel:  *Jungkröte auf 13er Helix

  

*


----------



## keepout (15. Juni 2021)

Nur ganz langsam wachsen die Pflanzen in meinem Teich. Was wirklich ordentlich gedeiht und relativ viel Arbeit fordert sind die Algen. Ich habe gestern 27 Grad auf der Anzeige im Filter abgelesen - denke, das ist sehr hoch?
Medium 33139 anzeigenMedium 33140 anzeigen


----------



## Knipser (15. Juni 2021)

keepout schrieb:


> Nur ganz langsam wachsen die Pflanzen in meinem Teich. Was wirklich ordentlich gedeiht und relativ viel Arbeit fordert sind die Algen. Ich habe gestern 27 Grad auf der Anzeige im Filter abgelesen - denke, das ist sehr hoch?
> Medium 33139 anzeigenMedium 33140 anzeigen


Hallo.
Ja ist schon sehr hoch die Temperatur - Teich bei Sonneneinstrahlung etwas beschatten mit Sonnensegel oder ähnlichem. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Ida17 (15. Juni 2021)

Moin,

kleiner Einblick in die "Grüne Hölle" 

  sehr fotogene Libelle, braves Tier!

  Edelrose "Augusta Luise" 
  na, wo ist der Teich? 
  Flipper kann es nicht besser


----------



## PeBo (15. Juni 2021)

Hallo Ida, klasse Schnappschuss!






Gruß Peter


----------



## Knipser (15. Juni 2021)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kleiner Einblick in die "Grüne Hölle"
> 
> ...


Ida, auf so einen Moment warte ich auch noch, springen tun sie bei mir wie der Teufel aber so ein Moment zu Treffen ist nicht so einfach - Hochachtung. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Ida17 (15. Juni 2021)

Danke Euch beiden, Peter und Willi 

War natürlich alles vorher einstudiert und um exakte Uhrzeit geplant.


----------



## Knipser (15. Juni 2021)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Danke Euch beiden, Peter und Willi
> 
> War natürlich alles vorher einstudiert und um exakte Uhrzeit geplant.


Ida, da hast Du ihn aber gut erzogen - alle Achtung.  Willi


----------



## troll20 (15. Juni 2021)

So schön und lustig das manchmal ist....
Manchmal ist es aber auch ein unschöner Grund warum Karpfenartige das springen vermehrt betreiben


----------



## PeBo (15. Juni 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es aber auch ein unschöner Grund warum Karpfenartige das springen vermehrt betreiben


So, wie ich Ida kenne, hat sie das bestimmt im Blick. Sauerstoff wird genug im Teich sein, wenn ich das auf dem gleichen Foto richtig erkenne und Parasitenbefall und scheuern wird sie durch Beobachten auch deuten können. Aber man sollte natürlich darauf hinweisen, dass da auch besorgniserregende Gründe vorliegen können, wenn Koi springen.
Jetzt, in der Laichzeit kommt das aber wahrscheinlich bei jedem gemischt besetzten Teich mal vor. Jedenfalls kann ich dieses Verhalten bei mir im Teich auch zeitweise beobachten.

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (15. Juni 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Aber man sollte natürlich darauf hinweisen,


So war das auch nur gemeint


----------



## samorai (15. Juni 2021)

Es muß nicht immer gleich ein __ Parasiten Befall vor liegen , auch nicht gereinigte Filter oder Filter Module können durchaus daran Schuld sein.
Hierbei glaube ich das gepumte Systeme mehr Ärger machen als Schwerkraft Systeme. 
Weil der Kot und anderes durch die Pumpe zerkleinert wird.
Dann ist es Mikro.
Und Mikro ist so in den Filtern als ob man nach dem Toiletten Gang nicht das Fenster öffnet.
Obwohl die Filter funktionieren, wird das Wasser immer wieder mit dem Mikro Schitt kontermeniert.
Auch die Schnapp Atmung kann ein Indiz auf verdreckte Filter sein.


----------



## dasHirschl (15. Juni 2021)

Zwei Tage… Lehm nervt zum buddeln aber toll zu modellieren. Ich wollte unbedingt noch einen schönen flachen Pflanzbereich. Zum dritten Mal… jetzt geht aber nix mehr…


----------



## troll20 (15. Juni 2021)

dasHirschl schrieb:


> Zum dritten Mal… jetzt geht aber nix mehr…


Das haben schon viele gesagt


----------



## Paga1 (15. Juni 2021)

Hab es mit dem Blatt Wurst ausprobiert....
Unter dem schwarzen gewuzzel ist die...
Die Kaulquappen bewegen sich unentwegt... .


----------



## PeBo (15. Juni 2021)

dasHirschl schrieb:


> Ich wollte unbedingt noch einen schönen flachen Pflanzbereich.


Da fragt man sich immer, wieso nicht beim ersten Mal?

Gruß Peter 

PS: Viel Erfolg


----------



## PeBo (15. Juni 2021)

Paga1 schrieb:


> Hab es mit dem Blatt Wurst ausprobiert....
> Unter dem schwarzen gewuzzel ist die...


Hab ich doch so vorausgesagt, hat bei mir genauso ausgesehen 
Also doch keine Vegetarier 

Gruß Peter


----------



## krallowa (16. Juni 2021)

Moin,
Anhang anzeigen 225589 Flipper kann es nicht besser [/QUOTE]
bei so einer Aktion ist mir am Sonntagabend ein Koi aus dem Teich gesprungen, zum Glück war meine Tochter noch kurz im Garten und hat ihn gefunden.
Lag schon ziemlich regungslos am Boden, hat sich aber wieder erholt.
Hatte gut 5 Kg der Brocken, dachte nicht das der so schwer ist, muss mal meine Futtermengen überdenken.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Anja W. (16. Juni 2021)

[QUOTE="dasHirschl, post: 619938, member
Zwei Tage… Lehm nervt zum buddeln aber toll zu modellieren. Ich wollte unbedingt noch einen schönen flachen Pflanzbereich. Zum dritten Mal… jetzt geht aber nix mehr…[/QUOTE]
Ich würde Dir jede Krume Lehm abnehmen, wenn Du dichter dran wohnen würdest. Hier ist nur Sand, grauer oben und darunter gelber. Leichter zum Buddeln, aber nix wächst ohne Pflanzerde einzubuddeln.


----------



## Ida17 (16. Juni 2021)

@PeBo und @troll20 

Alles bestens, ich hab das im Blick 
Ab und an schnappen die Koi sich Mücken, Motten usw. von der Oberfläche, nicht immer machen sie dann den "Flipper".
Das Ablaichen klingt langsam aus und meine Mädels erholen sich wieder von dem Stress. Gefüttert wurde in der Zeit nicht, der Filter wird regelmäßig gereinigt und jede Woche gibt es einen Wasserwechsel von wenigstens 5m³ oder mehr. 
Freuen wir uns auf den Sommer!


----------



## Paga1 (16. Juni 2021)

Hab gestern paar Pflanzen bekommen,
Ich habe das Gefühl daß passt jetzt oder?


----------



## Paga1 (16. Juni 2021)

Die Wasser Werte passen aber nicht wirklich


----------



## Knipser (16. Juni 2021)

Paga1 schrieb:


> Hab gestern paar Pflanzen bekommen,
> Ich habe das Gefühl daß passt jetzt oder?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 225620 Anhang anzeigen 225621


Hallo Paga.
Sieht nach Algenblüte aus - Teich abschatten bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung oder für starken Pflanzenwuchs sorgen. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Opa Graskop (16. Juni 2021)

Mein Teich heut Abend. 
  
Nicht mal auf Fische brauch ich verzichten


----------



## Knipser (16. Juni 2021)

Hallo.  Großer __ Rohrkolben, fast 3m hoch   Kleiner Rohrkolben 2m hoch. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Muckeltnadine (17. Juni 2021)

Da sitze ich am Teich, halte meine Füße zur Abkühlung ins Wasser und falle vor Schreck fast ins Wasser. Der Grund ist der Frosch - ich höre ja schon länger kein Gequake mehr und dachte, dass der __ Reiher unsere __ Frösche geholt hat. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen was es für ein Frosch ist. Mein Sohn wird sich riesig freuen, dass ein Frosch gesichtet wurde. 
Habt einen tollen Tag!


----------



## samorai (19. Juni 2021)

Hallo!
Habe gerade Fadenalgen entfernt und mach jetzt Pause.
Die helfers Helfer machen dafür weiter und beseitigen die Reste.


----------



## Knipser (19. Juni 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Habe gerade Fadenalgen entfernt und mach jetzt Pause.
> Die helfers Helfer machen dafür weiter und beseitigen die Reste.Anhang anzeigen 225783 Anhang anzeigen 225784


Ja, am Filtergraben muss ich auch noch manchmal ran, aber ist hinnehmbar Willi


----------



## troll20 (20. Juni 2021)

So im und um den Teich völlig wirr in den letzten Tagen einfach draufgehalten:


----------



## troll20 (20. Juni 2021)

Ganz vergessen, hab ja noch ein Suchbild.
Nur was wird hier gezeigt


----------



## Knipser (20. Juni 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen, hab ja noch ein Suchbild.
> Nur was wird hier gezeigt
> Anhang anzeigen 225879



Fadenalgen mit einer Kaulquappe? Den hellen Wurm oben meinst Du doch wohl nicht, oder?  Willi


----------



## PeBo (20. Juni 2021)

Nein, keine Kaulquappen, das ist wohl der Fischnachwuchs. René hatte doch Rambazamba im Teich mit Schauminseln im Anschluss auf dem Wasser 

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (20. Juni 2021)

Schön René, also gehe ich mal davon aus das ich mein Nachwuchs gegen Ende August auch sehen kann.


----------



## Chelmon1 (20. Juni 2021)

Ich habe das Fischchen auch gesehen, wollte aber nicht wieder der Klugscheißer sein.
Das wird bestimmt mal ein Toranaga Sama!


----------



## troll20 (20. Juni 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Nein, keine Kaulquappen, das ist wohl der Fischnachwuchs. René hatte doch Rambazamba im Teich mit Schauminseln im Anschluss auf dem Wasser
> 
> Gruß Peter


Und der Gewinner ist hiermit der Peter.

Ähm ich hatte glaube vergessen das du jetzt stolzer Besitzer von 1000 Baby-Fischen bist.
Also ich glaube in erster Linie werden das Goldfische sein.
Wann kommst du die Abholen


----------



## PeBo (20. Juni 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ähm ich hatte glaube vergessen das du jetzt stolzer Besitzer von 1000 Baby-Fischen bist.


Oh René, die kannst du gerne behalten. Meine Koi waren vergangene Woche auch ordentlich zugange, und ich bin froh, wenn da kein Nachwuchs durchkommt. Und Mischbesatz möchte ich schon gar nicht 
Du musst ja nicht deine Goldfische in der ganzen Republik verteilen, Roland freut sich sicher auch noch täglich über dein „Geschenk“ 

Gruß Peter


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Juni 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> , Roland freut sich sicher auch noch täglich über dein „Geschenk“
> 
> Gruß Peter



Das geht schon in Ordnung, ich wollte ja Fische. Der __ Zander hat im Schwimmteich ordentlich aufgeräumt, alles was kleiner als 12 cm ist fehlt. Viel gewachsen ist der Zander über den Winter allerdings nicht. Jetzt habe ich fast Bedenken das er verhungert.

Ich muss noch von einem Ereignis welches sich diese Woche abspielte berichten, ich hätte nicht gedacht dass das möglich ist. Meine beiden Enkel tobten beide im Wasser als von der Seite ein Milan an flog. Er krallte sich einen __ Goldfisch und flog davon.

Wenn es mir meine Enkel erzählt hätten hätte ich es nicht geglaubt, aber meine Frau saß am Teich und konnte es genau beobachten.


----------



## PeBo (20. Juni 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Er krallte sich einen __ Goldfisch und flog davon.


Wow, das hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, dass so etwas möglich ist. Heute Nachmittag kreiste auch ein roter Milan in niedriger Höhe über unserem Teich und stieß dauernd Rufe aus. Hoffentlich hat er nicht Ähnliches vor.

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (20. Juni 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> als von der Seite ein Milan an flog. Er krallte sich einen __ Goldfisch und flog davon.


Wie jetzt, kommt inzwischen halb Bayern bei dir in den Teich zum durchfressen.
Na da muss ich wohl eine Sonderlieferung machen 
Aber @PeBo  so geht das nicht, gewonnen ist gewonnen und die kleinen haben sich schon richtig gefreut als ich Ihnen ihren neuen Teich gezeigt habe.
Spielschulden sind halt Ehrenschulden


----------



## PeBo (20. Juni 2021)

Gerade gefunden:


----------



## Throphol (20. Juni 2021)

Bei mir blüht nichts mehr, aber wir sind die letzten Tage nur im Wasser - auch sehr schön.


----------



## Chelmon1 (20. Juni 2021)

Es regnet!


----------



## Knipser (21. Juni 2021)

Hallo Allerseits.     Kennt jemand diesen __ Käfer ca 4mm lang? Scheint gefräßig am Blattwerk der Wasserpflanzen zu sein. Willi


----------



## Muckeltnadine (21. Juni 2021)

@Throphol wie toll dein Wasser ausschaut . Dein Teich sieht echt schön aus!!


----------



## Knipser (21. Juni 2021)

Muckeltnadine schrieb:


> @Throphol wie toll dein Wasser ausschaut . Dein Teich sieht echt schön aus!!



Hallo Nadine. Darf ich Dich so nennen?
Danke für Deine Einstellung, mein Kopf geht sofort in die höhe - schöne Anerkennung. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (21. Juni 2021)

Den __ Käfer kann ich so nicht bestimmen. Es gibt so viele, die so aussehen. Ist er am Hinterende rund?


----------



## Chelmon1 (21. Juni 2021)

Mein Wasser wird klarer. Der Filter ist gut.

 

Wenn das so bleibt werde ich den Teich Bodenseh nennen.


----------



## PeBo (21. Juni 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Nadine. Darf ich Dich so nennen?
> Danke für Deine Einstellung, mein Kopf geht sofort in die höhe - schöne Anerkennung. Viele Grüße,  Willi


Hallo Willi, Nadine meint den Teich von @Throphol aus diesem Beitrag.


----------



## Knipser (21. Juni 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Willi, Nadine meint den Teich von @Throphol aus diesem Beitrag.



Hallo Peter
Es war ein Versehen von mir, ich dachte, ich wäre in meinem Thread gewesen - Pardon. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (21. Juni 2021)

Muckeltnadine schrieb:


> @Throphol wie toll dein Wasser ausschaut . Dein Teich sieht echt schön aus!!



Hallo Nadine, "Pardon" ich dachte, ich wäre in meinem Thread gewesen. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (21. Juni 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Kennt jemand diesen __ Käfer ca 4mm lang?


Hallo Willi, wenn er größer wäre, könnte es ein Minzblattkäfer sein. Frisst er anWasserminze?
Oder auf welcher Pflanze frisst er?


----------



## Knipser (21. Juni 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Hallo Willi, wenn er größer wäre, könnte es ein Minzblattkäfer sein. Frisst er anWasserminze?
> Oder auf welcher Pflanze frisst er?



Robert, ja an Minze. Willi


----------



## Stichling100 (21. Juni 2021)

Guten Abend. Am Samstag habe ich ungefähr 10 neue __ Schnecken in den Teich gesetzt. Heute habe ich einpaar wieder gefunden. Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, aber ich glaube das dass Blasenschnecken sind.


----------



## Teichmatze (21. Juni 2021)

Hallo

Bei mir ist alles soweit ok,die Pflanzen wachsen,die Biokammer ist auch in Betrieb.
Nur ist unser Wasser etwas trüb milchig,bis 80 cm Tiefe kann man alles erkennen,im tiefen Bereich sieht man zwar die Schrauben der BA Deckel aber die Koi´s kannste da unten fast nicht sehen.
Ich hoffe das es jetzt besser wird,wo der Bürstenfilter wieder Ruhe hat.
Ich hatte ja die letzten Wochen den hinteren Teil der Burstenkammer als Helixkammer genutzt,und auch gut belüftet,zwar durch ein Gitternetz getrennt,damit das Helix auch da bleibt und nicht in die Bürsten wandert.
Die Pumpen lagen auch unten in der Kammer,wodurch natürlich der Mulm auch mit angesaugt wurde und durch die Luft immer aufgewirbelt wurde.
Aber nun kann sich alles wieder schön absetzen,die Filterkammer ist vom Fachman meines Vertrauens 1a mit Vlies und Folie ausgelegt und verschweißt worden.
Das ganze dauerte natürlich mit betonieren der Trennwand ein paar Wochen,da auch die Termine nicht immer so passten.

Aber nun wird hoffentlich alles gut.

Ich habe zwei Bilder eingefügt,auf dem ersten fehlen noch die Pflanzen,das ist etwas älter. ist auch noch teilweise Baustelle im Randbereich.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## samorai (21. Juni 2021)

Hallo Matthias!
Zwei Fotos aus der jeweiligen Filter Kammer währen auch interessant gewesen.


----------



## Teichmatze (22. Juni 2021)

Hallo Ron

Hast Recht. bei dem Regenwetter gestern war ich garnicht draußen. ich werde das aber nachholen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## dasHirschl (22. Juni 2021)

Es hat sich alles gelegt und gefunden. Der Filter macht seine Arbeit. Sieht gut aus …


----------



## Teichmatze (22. Juni 2021)

So ,nun war ich Bilder machen.
Die kleine Seerose hat heute ihre erste Blüte,die andere hatte vorgestern noch 4 Blüten.
Die Bürstenkammer ist noch mit 6 Reihen Bürsten ausgestattet,da mach ich noch paar Reihen rein,damit mehr Schwebepartikel festgehalten werden.
In der Helixkammer stehen vorne an der Wand die Pumpen,weswegen ich dort nicht belüften kann,weil die Pumpen sonst die Luft mit ansaugen. dadurch verteilt sich das Helix nicht wie gewünscht.
Also kommt in die Kammer noch eine Trennwand um das Helix von dem Pumpenbereich zu trennen,dann kann ich die Belüftung auch so anpassen,das die Helixkammer schön umwälzt.
So,nun habe ich meine Pflicht mit den Bildern erfüllt.

Die Bürstenkammer ist 80cm breit,ca 85 cm tief und 330cm lang.
Die Helixkammer ist 123 cm breit,ca 90 cm tief und 170 cm lang.
Im hinteren Bereich ist ein KG 160 Rohr als Verbindung der Kammern. 

Davor ist der Bereich wo die Elektrik und Sauerstoffpumpe sich befinden und noch ein Schacht für Tauchpumpe wo der Überlauf vom Teich versickert und evtl auch abgepumpt wird,je nach Regenmenge.
Einen Kanalanschluß habe ich leider nicht.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. Juni 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Robert, ja an Minze.


Ja dann isses bestimmt eier


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. Juni 2021)

Karbonsumpf


----------



## Opa Graskop (22. Juni 2021)

Unsere Konifere blüht wieder.


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. Juni 2021)

Du bist eine botanische Koryphäe! Aber echt.


----------



## jolantha (22. Juni 2021)

Meine ersten 2 __ Molche
   Hier war ich echt geschockt, da frißt ein größerer Frosch einen Kleinen. Ich wußte gar nicht,
daß __ Frösche Kannibalen sind  Wenn Ihr genau hinschaut, könnt Ihr die Beine rechts und links im Maul noch sehen.


----------



## Knipser (22. Juni 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Du bist eine botanische Koryphäe! Aber echt.


Auch Fachmann genannt oder Experte, Robert. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## samorai (22. Juni 2021)

Okay, @Teichmatze!
Habe mir die Fotos angeschaut und kann noch kleine Tipps dazu geben.

Im Bürsten Filter läßt du den Einlauf erst einmal gegen die Wand klatschen dadurch gibt es eine bessere Verteilung des Wassers und alle Bürsten werden gleichmäßig angestroemt.

Im __ Hel-x Filter ziehst du das Rohr erst nach unten und lässt es mittig 40 cm unter Wasser Kannte abschließen / aufhören.
Den Sauerstoff vor dem Auslauf legen.
So ergibt es zwei verschiedene Strömungen, damit verbunden größere Austausch Rate und eine gewisse Verweilzeit im Filter.
Im Moment sieht es lt Foto so aus das sich dass Hel-x nicht richtig tauscht.
Eventuell etwas reduzieren mit einer Endkappe auf 90 cm mit einer Stichsäge. Der Auslauf sollte etwas brodeln. 
Weiß ich aber nicht genau, ein Foto ist ja nur eine Moment Aufnahme.
Vielleicht noch etwas mehr Hel-x, schließe ich auf die kahlen Stellen.


----------



## Teichmatze (23. Juni 2021)

Hallo Ron

Ja,ich hatte ja schon geschrieben,das ich in der Helix Kammer noch eine Trennwand montieren werde.
Im Bürstenfilter sind die Einläufe ganz vorne unten auf den Bildern nicht zu sehen. die Anströmung der Bürsten ist gerade bei der ersten Reihe so stark,das sie nach hinten gedrückt wird.
Da hab ich schon u-Schienen bestellt und die Bürstenreihen unten zu führen.
Zwischen den Bürstenreihen ist kaum Strömung zu erkennen,genau so wie es sein soll.
Das Helix bewegt sich zwar komplett,aber eben stellenweise zu langsam. 
Von der Einlaufenden Strömung wird ein gewaltiger Strom erzeugt,der viel Helix mitnimmt,die Luft wirbelt zusätzlich um. 
Nur eben der Bereich über den Pumpen dreht sich recht langsam.
Da kann ich auch nicht belüften,weil die Pumpen dann die Luft ansaugen und das kann nicht gut sein.
Deshalb kommt die Tage eine Trennwand rein.
Für die 6 kleinen Koi's und die paar Gramm Futter reicht das Helix bestimmt erstmal,die Wasserwerte sind jedenfalls top. aber ich wollte später noch einen Sack Helix dazu schütten.
Aber erstmal alles fertig bauen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## MarianneU (25. Juni 2021)

Hier war ich echt geschockt, da frißt ein größerer Frosch einen Kleinen. Ich wußte gar nicht,
daß __ Frösche Kannibalen sind  Wenn Ihr genau hinschaut, könnt Ihr die Beine rechts und links im Maul noch sehen.


----------



## MarianneU (25. Juni 2021)

Ich kann dich gut verstehen. 
Ich hab mich so gefreut, dass unsere Grasfroschquappen jetzt so groß sind das sie als winzige __ Frösche aus dem Teich klettern.
Dann sehe ich, die großen Teichfrösche fressen die Mini Grasfrösche.
Die dicken Grasfroschquappen fressen die frischen Teichfroscheier.
Ahhhrg! Die Natur ist soooo krass, ein einziges Fressen.

Grüße Marianne


----------



## Marion412 (25. Juni 2021)

Das 1. __ Hechtkraut blüht  , die letzten __ Iris und noch das ein oder andere. 
Koi‘s habe ich jetzt auch , aber nicht im Teich sondern im Baum


----------



## samorai (25. Juni 2021)

Panoramablick aus der Koi Lounge bei Nacht


----------



## troll20 (26. Juni 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Panoramablick aus der Koi Lounge bei Nacht Anhang anzeigen 226058


Fehlt nur noch der Elefant, welcher im Hintergrund vorbei schreitet.
Da kommt Dschungel Feeling auf.


----------



## Biko (26. Juni 2021)

Landspaziergang …
Wenn meine Koi Futter im Gestrüpp vermuten, krabbeln sie dafür gerne mal aus dem Wasser
rofl


----------



## Chelmon1 (26. Juni 2021)

So ähnlich muss das wohl ausgesehen haben, als die ersten Fische im Oberdevon an Land gingen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (26. Juni 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch der Elefant, welcher im Hintergrund vorbei schreitet.
> Da kommt Dschungel Feeling auf.



So ungefähr?
 

Ist zwar kein Dschungel, sondern Botswana.
Aber ich erinnere mich, das es dort sogar einen (erbärmlichen) Koi-Teich gab.
Meine Frau hat ganz leise um Hilfe gerufen.
Aber mit der Situation musste sie allein klar kommen.
Ich hatte schließlich eine Camera in der Hand.
Sorry für o.T.
Ich leide unter Afrika-Entzug.


----------



## samorai (26. Juni 2021)

Wasser Wechsel aus vollen Rohren, eh Schläuchen.
  

Die Elefanten kommen doch gar nicht aufs Grundstück, ist doch Strom gesichert gegen Wildschweine.


----------



## Muckeltnadine (26. Juni 2021)

Ich genieße den Abend am Teich - nach der großen Verärgerung mit dem Fachhändler, der gesagt hat wie Sch***** unser Teich sei und er es besser gemacht hätte. Ich und mein Mann lieben unseren Platz des Plätscherns, Tiere beobachten und der Abkühlung! Prost auf euch


----------



## Teichmatze (27. Juni 2021)

Hallo Nadine

So ein Teich ist auch immer Geschmackssache,nicht jeder mag einen zugewachsenen Teich,viele mögen keinen Koipool.
Wenn Euch die Oase gefällt,ist doch alles gut.
Unseren Teich mögen bestimmt auch nicht alle,das stört uns aber auch nicht.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Juni 2021)

Meine Gattin meinte am Teich würde noch eine Banane fehlen!


----------



## Biko (27. Juni 2021)

Muckeltnadine schrieb:


> Ich genieße den Abend am Teich - nach der großen Verärgerung mit dem Fachhändler, der gesagt hat wie Sch***** unser Teich sei und er es besser gemacht hätte. Ich und mein Mann lieben unseren Platz des Plätscherns, Tiere beobachten und der Abkühlung! Prost auf euch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 226104


Hallo Nadine, wenn euch der Teich gefällt, dann passt es doch! Egal, was andere sagen!
Allerdings ist es ebensowichtig, dass ein Teich "funktioniert", denn sonst ist spätestens nach ein paar Jahren die Freude vorbei. Wenn ich das Foto richtig deute, ist euer Teich noch recht neu. Es wird sich also noch einiges einspielen. Da wächst man dann auch mit der Aufgabe ;-)
Ich sehe auf dem Foto viel Flachwasser und du gibst eine max. Tiefe von 1,2m an, der Teich ist vollsonnig. Da könnte die Temperatur - speziell für Fische - ein Thema werden. Aber das wird sich alles zeigen. Sonnensegel kann man immer noch spannen.

Jetzt mal viel Freude mit eurem Teich und bei manchen Nörglern die Ohren auf Durchzug stellen!

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Muckeltnadine (27. Juni 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Hallo Nadine, wenn euch der Teich gefällt, dann passt es doch! Egal, was andere sagen!
> Allerdings ist es ebensowichtig, dass ein Teich "funktioniert", denn sonst ist spätestens nach ein paar Jahren die Freude vorbei. Wenn ich das Foto richtig deute, ist euer Teich noch recht neu. Es wird sich also noch einiges einspielen. Da wächst man dann auch mit der Aufgabe ;-)
> Ich sehe auf dem Foto viel Flachwasser und du gibst eine max. Tiefe von 1,2m an, der Teich ist vollsonnig. Da könnte die Temperatur - speziell für Fische - ein Thema werden. Aber das wird sich alles zeigen. Sonnensegel kann man immer noch spannen.
> 
> ...




Unser Teich ist ein Jahr alt und hat in der Mitte 1,20 - der Teich wurde in Stufen gebaut und die 1,20 haben eine Fläche von 1,5 x 2 m. 

Nach einem Jahr kann ich noch nicht sagen, dass er „funktioniert“ aber die Wasserwerte sind alle im grünen Bereich und das Wasser ist klar. Die Fische und __ Frösche fühlen sich wohl. 

Uns ist auch egal was andere sagen, ich habe mich nur darüber geärgert, dass dieser Fachhändler alles schlecht geredet hat, weil er es nicht gemacht hat. Nachdem ich ihn um Rat zwecks Pflanzen gefragt hatte, hat er mich sehr herablassend behandelt. Das mag ich nicht… 

Zum Glück gibt es verschiedene Geschmäcker


----------



## Teichmatze (27. Juni 2021)

Hallo

Ja,da gehen die Ansichten weit auseinander.
Wegen Pflanzen hatte ich auch ein herablassendes Beratungsgespräch,unser Teich ist falsch angelegt,weil ich keine Flachwasserzone mit Substratbefüllung angelegt habe.
Naja,die Schwimminseln und auch die Pflanzen habe ich dann eben woanders gekauft. Pech für den Händler.
Zwei große Körbe mit den Seerosen hab ich wohl,der Rest ist in den Schwimminseln,wie wir finden ideal,die Kois haben Ihre Verstecke und schwimmen nicht durch die Bepflanzung. Die Seerosen und vorallem das Hundertblatt nehmen die morgens ganz schön auseinander.
Aber der Rest bleibt schön so wie es soll.
Ein Torfstück mit Insektenfressender Pflanze haben wir auch noch am Rand stehen,ganz toll wird die wenn sie sich erstmal gesetzt hat.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Turbo (27. Juni 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Meine Gattin meinte am Teich würde noch eine Banane fehlen!


Ja... da musst du durch.


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Juni 2021)

Weil man vom ersten Teich fast nichts mehr sieht, sind wir zum Zweit-Teich übergegangen .


----------



## jolantha (28. Juni 2021)

Viel Ufer hab ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## krallowa (29. Juni 2021)

Moin,
kennt ihr das auch?
Da packt man mal die Unterwasserkamera in den Bachlauf um zu schauen was da so los ist.
Schwups erscheint plötzlich ein Fisch, in diesem Fall ein Koi, den ihr noch nie zuvor gesehen habt 
Der Bursche scheint sich da wohl zu fühlen, schätze ihn auf 10-15cm.
  

Seltsam, aber so ist es.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Opa Graskop (29. Juni 2021)

Nee, die gucken nicht Fussball.
Die staunen über den ersten Regen seit 4 Wochen.


----------



## Rhz69 (30. Juni 2021)

Bananen gibt es auch in gelb und krumm, sind vor dem Winter einfacher frostsicher zu versorgen. Am besten aber noch gelb essen.

Bei mir übrigens grade tropisches Wetter: morgens schön, mittags schwül, abends Gewitter. so voll war mein Teich noch nie.

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

innerhalb der letzten  2 Wochen ist 3 x der Teich übergelaufen, zum Glück haben wir beim Bau einen Überlauf eingebaut.

Den Pflanzen tut der Regen gut.


----------



## troll20 (30. Juni 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Den Pflanzen tut der Regen gut.


Und erst mal der Fischdünger


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juni 2021)

Hi Roland,

sitzt deine __ Thalia dealbata auch ganzjährig im Teich?

meine hält sich seit den einpflanzen vor 8 Jahren in 30-40cm Tiefe weiter nördlich wacker (und hat auch schon etliche harte Fröste hinter sich - wie den im Februar). Leider wird sie im Teich wegen "Nahrungsmangel" net viel höher wie auf dem aktuellen Bild - Blütenstände ragen kaum übers Laub

 

PS: was da wie Algen aussieht sind keine. Ist alles an/unter der Wasseroberfläche hängendes "bissiges" Grünzeug (da hät ich nie einen kleinen Zippel von in den Teich werfen sollen. Schon seit 4 Jahren wuchert das alles zu (morgen will ich ja mal nach Duisburg. Eventuell springen mir bei Zajac ja ein paar "rotflossige Unterwasserrasenmäher" ins Auto

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juni 2021)

PS: ich wünschte hier würde es mal stärker regnen. Bei mir fehlen wieder 15cm im Teich und die heftigen Gewitter ziehen alle wieder vorbei

den letzten richtigen Starkregen hatte ich den Sa nach Himmelfahrt abbekommen (natürlich beim wandern auf dem Jakobsweg. Da war Mann bis auf die Haut nass geworden und auch der Rucksack und Wurfzelt war "wassergesättigt". Das gab die Nacht sehr feuchte Träume und 2 Tage später den grippalen Infekt)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (30. Juni 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> PS: ich wünschte hier würde es mal stärker regnen. Bei mir fehlen wieder 15cm im Teich un Ruhrgebietd die heftigen Gewitter ziehen alle wieder vorbei



Frank, dann sei froh, dass Dir das nicht passiert was im Süd-West u. Ruhrgebiet geschieht. Dann lieber mal den Wasserhahn aufdrehen. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Ecki Holo (30. Juni 2021)

Bei uns ist heute Abend auch Land unter und kein Ende in Sicht


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Juli 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> sitzt deine __ Thalia dealbata auch ganzjährig im Teich?
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank die Thalia sitzt auf - 50 cm im Filtergraben und gedeiht dort prächtig. Die Blütenstände wachsen meist 1m über das Laub.


----------



## Knipser (1. Juli 2021)

Hallo Koifreunde        Hungerleider im Naturteich beim Frühstück.
Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juli 2021)

Hi Willi,

haben deine Koi auch keine Gelüste um zum "Pflanzenschredder" zu mutieren Das liest/hört man ja immer wieder das Koi alles Grüne im Koipool zerlegen

MfG Frank


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
auch in Oberhavel "Land unter", seit 3 Tagen ununterbrochen Regen. So langsam läuft der Teich über. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knipser (1. Juli 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> haben deine Koi auch keine Gelüste um zum "Pflanzenschredder" zu mutieren Das liest/hört man ja immer wieder das Koi alles Grüne im Koipool zerlegen
> 
> MfG Frank


Hi Fr ank.
Den Salat ( __ Wasserkresse ) fressen sie zu gern - wächst schneller als sie mögen, muss sogar ernten. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (1. Juli 2021)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch in Oberhavel "Land unter", seit 3 Tagen ununterbrochen Regen. So langsam läuft der Teich über.
> LG
> Goldkäferchen
> ...



Hallo Goldkäferchen.
Deine Bilder find ich wunderschön gelungen. Bei mir lief gestern der Teich über, musste das Wasser  nachhärten wurde zu weich. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Juli 2021)

oh, danke


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juli 2021)

Hi Willi,

das akute "pflanzenzerlegen" scheint noch eigenen Erfahrungen und anderen hier, die Koi im "normalen" Gartenteich halten/hielten, ja auch eher in "steril gehaltenen" KoiTeichen vorzukommen wo sich Koi net wirklich arttypisch verhalten können (wo sie net am/im Boden gründeln können, keine ruhigen Rückzugsorte unter Seerosen haben, viel zu klares Wasser haben, ect.)

das ist wohl eher ne typische "Verhaltensstörung"

PS: wie, Wasser durch den vielen Regen zu weich geworden. 
Kann bei mir zum Glück nie passieren da der Teich schon jahrzente nur Regenwasser - bzw. Brunnenwasser - abbekommt. Ich könnte in meinen Teichwasser südamerikanische Salmler züchten

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (1. Juli 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> das akute "pflanzenzerlegen" scheint noch eigenen Erfahrungen und anderen hier, die Koi im "normalen" Gartenteich halten/hielten, ja auch eher in "steril gehaltenen" KoiTeichen vorzukommen wo sich Koi net wirklich arttypisch verhalten können (wo sie net am/im Boden gründeln können, keine ruhigen Rückzugsorte unter Seerosen haben, viel zu klares Wasser haben, ect.)
> 
> ...



Ja genau. Willi


----------



## Biko (1. Juli 2021)

Meine Koi haben bisher auch noch keine einzige Pflanze angeknabbert oder beschädigt like


----------



## FBeer (1. Juli 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Meine Koi haben bisher auch noch keine einzige Pflanze angeknabbert oder beschädigt like



Dann sind sie aber gut erzogen. Meine Koi haben diese Woche abgelaicht und erhebliches Chaos unter den Pflanzen angerichtet, ich glaub meine Seekannen bekomm ich nie mehr entknotet


----------



## FBeer (1. Juli 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> das akute "pflanzenzerlegen" scheint noch eigenen Erfahrungen und anderen hier, die Koi im "normalen" Gartenteich halten/hielten, ja auch eher in "steril gehaltenen" KoiTeichen vorzukommen wo sich Koi net wirklich arttypisch verhalten können (wo sie net am/im Boden gründeln können, keine ruhigen Rückzugsorte unter Seerosen haben, viel zu klares Wasser haben, ect.) das ist wohl eher ne typische "Verhaltensstörung"/QUOTE]
> 
> Einen dicken Daumen Hoch  für diese Aussage!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juli 2021)

FBeer schrieb:


> Meine Koi haben diese Woche abgelaicht und erhebliches Chaos unter den Pflanzen angerichtet, ich glaub meine Seekannen bekomm ich nie mehr entknotet



Hi Frank,

das kann bei nem wilden Gang-bang halt schon mal passieren das da was rundum kaputt geht. Net nur bei Karpfen

aber solche "Sexunfälle" haben ja nix mit nem willigem  "das freß/reiß ich jetzt ab" zu tun

MfG Frank


----------



## FBeer (1. Juli 2021)

Hier auch (endlich) mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich:


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juli 2021)

Hi Frank,

was sind denn das für blaue Fische auf dem letzten

besoffene Orfen?


----------



## FBeer (1. Juli 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> was sind denn das für blaue Fische auf dem letzten
> 
> besoffene Orfen?



Das sind meine Blauorfen, etwa 25cm gross.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juli 2021)

die sind wenigstens schön blau, 

ich habe auch noch 3 im Teich die sind eher dreckigblau mit leicht rosa Scheckung (sehen daher immer irgendwie krank aus)

MfG Frank


----------



## FBeer (1. Juli 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> die sind wenigstens schön blau,
> 
> ich habe auch noch 3 im Teich die sind eher dreckigblau mit leicht rosa Scheckung (sehen daher immer irgendwie krank aus)
> 
> MfG Frank



Ja, die haben ein richtig schönes hellblau bis auf einen da kommt etwas __ Goldorfe durch. Hab derzeit 18 im Teich, so zeigen sie ihr natürliches Schwarmverhalten. Sie sind fast immer an der Wasseroberfläche, sehr schwimmfreudig und einfach schön anzusehen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juli 2021)

bei mir waren es vor 4 Jahren auch noch 12. Aber anfangs waren sie noch net scheu, dachten "wo es plätschert gibts Futter" und waren dann gleich zur Stelle. Da hatten __ Reiher leichtes Spiel und einige erwischt und auch die __ Waller haben 2 kleinere erlegt. Die 3 übrigen sind jetzt 30cm+ und trieben sich letzte Woche durch den Teich

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (1. Juli 2021)

Mal ein paar Fotos aus dem preußischen "Regenwald", Ltd @troll20 fehlen nur noch die Elefanten .
Etliche Pflanzen wurden vom Dauerregen einfach runter gedrückt, andere wachsen wie die blöden.                           Die __ Thalia hat eine Höhe von ca 1,8m  Und die erste Haken Lilie treibt ihren Blüten Stengel hoch, der ist auch verdammt groß, darin verstecken sich bis zu 14 einzelne Blüten.
Diese könnte aber noch mehr auf dem Lager haben.


----------



## Knipser (1. Juli 2021)

Ron, hast einen schönen Naturteich, Bilder gefallen mir - alles lässt die Köpfe hängen, was Pflanze heißt. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Opa Graskop (1. Juli 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Fotos aus dem preußischen "Regenwald", Ltd @troll20 fehlen nur noch die Elefanten .


----------



## Knipser (1. Juli 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


>


Besser im deutschen Regenwald, im Ruhrgebiet u. in Süddeutschland gießt es auch.  Willi


----------



## FBeer (2. Juli 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Fotos aus dem preußischen "Regenwald", Ltd @troll20 fehlen nur noch die Elefanten .
> Etliche Pflanzen wurden vom Dauerregen einfach runter gedrückt, andere wachsen wie die blöden. Anhang anzeigen 226289 Anhang anzeigen 226290 Anhang anzeigen 226291 Anhang anzeigen 226292 Anhang anzeigen 226293 Anhang anzeigen 226294 Anhang anzeigen 226295 Anhang anzeigen 226296 Anhang anzeigen 226297 Anhang anzeigen 226298 Anhang anzeigen 226299 Anhang anzeigen 226300 Anhang anzeigen 226301 Die __ Thalia hat eine Höhe von ca 1,8mAnhang anzeigen 226302 Und die erste Haken Lilie treibt ihren Blüten Stengel hoch, der ist auch verdammt groß, darin verstecken sich bis zu 14 einzelne Blüten.
> Diese könnte aber noch mehr auf dem Lager haben.



Sehr schöner, natürlicher Teich!


----------



## Biko (2. Juli 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Fotos aus dem preußischen "Regenwald", Ltd @troll20 fehlen nur noch die Elefanten .
> Etliche Pflanzen wurden vom Dauerregen einfach runter gedrückt, andere wachsen wie die blöden. Anhang anzeigen 226289 Anhang anzeigen 226290 Anhang anzeigen 226291 Anhang anzeigen 226292 Anhang anzeigen 226293 Anhang anzeigen 226294 Anhang anzeigen 226295 Anhang anzeigen 226296 Anhang anzeigen 226297 Anhang anzeigen 226298 Anhang anzeigen 226299 Anhang anzeigen 226300 Anhang anzeigen 226301 Die __ Thalia hat eine Höhe von ca 1,8mAnhang anzeigen 226302 Und die erste Haken Lilie treibt ihren Blüten Stengel hoch, der ist auch verdammt groß, darin verstecken sich bis zu 14 einzelne Blüten.
> Diese könnte aber noch mehr auf dem Lager haben.



Ron, wirklich schön bei dir!

Hier ein kleiner Einblick in das ruhige Treiben bei mir am Teich an einem eher kühlen Nachmittag. Seitdem die Nasen raus sind, ist's deutlich gechillter


----------



## PeBo (2. Juli 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> deutlich gechillter


Hallo Hans-Christian, da schwimmt aber noch einiges an Nachwuchs in deinem Teich — das ist also noch ein bisschen Arbeit, bis du den herausgeholt hast .

Das laute Schmatzen der Koi an der Randbepflanzung (bei Minute 1:00) kenne ich von meinen Koi auch. Die Nachbarn musste ich erst einmal aufklären, dass wir das nicht sind .

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (2. Juli 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Das laute Schmatzen der Koi an der Randbepflanzung



Also das hört sich bei mir anders an.
Tolle Koi Hans Christian besonders gelb - schwarz hat mir gefallen.


----------



## Biko (2. Juli 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> da schwimmt aber noch einiges an Nachwuchs in deinem Teich


Peter, das sind nur meine Elritzen. 
Nachwuchs hat bei mir dank der Orfen kaum eine  Chance. Alles unter 3-4 cm wird verputzt.


----------



## Biko (2. Juli 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> da schwimmt aber noch einiges an Nachwuchs in deinem Teich


Peter, das sind nur meine Elritzen. 
Nachwuchs hat bei mir dank der Orfen kaum eine  Chance. Alles unter 3-4 cm wird verputzt.


----------



## Paga1 (3. Juli 2021)

Meine Lieben,
Hab nun einige Pflanzen mehr und es würde mich sehr interessieren ob ihr was anderes machen würdet oder ob ich welche falsch positioniert hab danke für den Imput.
Das Wasser scheint auch seid 3_4 Tagen wieder klarer zu werden was die __ Molche scheinbar nervt sind auf die unteren Stufen umgezogen wie auch die Kaulquappen.
Danke in voraus und
Liebe Grüße
Paga


----------



## Rhz69 (3. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
Die Kaulquappen gehen tiefer, wenn sie grösser werden. Bei mir verschwinden die __ Molche jetzt ganz aus dem Teich.
Sonst gefällt mir dein Teich, ich denke das wird noch besser werden.

Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## Marion412 (4. Juli 2021)

Ich war gerade bei Facebook und habe ein Foto als Erinnerung angezeigt bekommen vor 2 Jahren.
Unser Garten beim Einzug vor 2 Jahren und jetzt gerade aufgenommen , was ein Unterschied.


----------



## Paga1 (5. Juli 2021)

In 2 Jahren krasser Unterschied


----------



## Knipser (5. Juli 2021)

Hallo Ihr Teichlieben.    __ Laube am Teich musste mal neu aufpoliert werden. Willi grüßt


----------



## dasHirschl (7. Juli 2021)

Wir gestern Nachmittag


----------



## Muckeltnadine (7. Juli 2021)

Guten Morgen - ich habe eben ein Geschenk für meinen Teich bekommen. Es ist als Dank dafür, dass ich deren Kinder das schwimmen beigebracht habe und somit sie das Seepferdchen bekommen haben. Ein Schwimmstein … kannte sowas nicht und nun schwimmt er im Teich als Deko.


----------



## Knipser (7. Juli 2021)

dasHirschl schrieb:


> Wir gestern Nachmittag
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 226446 Anhang anzeigen 226447



Hallo, Bilder gefallen mir, einen Strolch haben wir auch "Cocker "Polly". Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Turbo (7. Juli 2021)

Muckeltnadine schrieb:


> . Ein Schwimmstein … kannte sowas nicht und nun schwimmt er im Teich als Deko.


Super!!!
Macht sich gut in deinem Teich.


----------



## Knipser (7. Juli 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Meine Koi haben bisher auch noch keine einzige Pflanze angeknabbert oder beschädigt like





Biko schrieb:


> Meine Koi haben bisher auch noch keine einzige Pflanze angeknabbert oder beschädigt like



Hallo Hans-Christian, wenn im Futter viel Pflanzenmaterial eingelagert ist, auch Salatköpfe füttern, bremst die Gier nach Grünzeug - habe ich festgestellt. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Ida17 (8. Juli 2021)

Gestrige Raubtierfütterung


----------



## axel120470 (8. Juli 2021)

Herzlich willkommen zur Schlammschlacht

  

VG Axel


----------



## samorai (8. Juli 2021)

Ach du was ist das denn Axel?
Super Regen?


----------



## axel120470 (8. Juli 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Ach du was ist das denn Axel?
> Super Regen?


Nein Ron. Bedingt durch den Klimawandel ist das ein waschechter Monsun ! 
Der Wasserstand war nach einer halben Stunde erreicht.


----------



## samorai (8. Juli 2021)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Bedingt durch den Klimawandel ist das ein waschechter Monsun !



Au kacke, das ist ja nicht das erste Mal oder?
Kann man da nichts machen?
Mir würde als erstes eine Trocken Mauer vor schweben die dass Wasser abhält bzw umleitet.
Und wenn es nur 2 Steine (Klinker) über einander sind.
Meine die geschlossenen nicht die mit den Löchern.
Oder einen Erdwall oder beides zusammen, sieht bestimmt am besten aus.


----------



## Rhz69 (10. Juli 2021)

Das Wasser sah heute schon wieder so trocken aus. Gut, dass es wieder regnet, sonst hätte ich morgen den Teichsprenger anschalten müssen.
  

Schönen Abend
Rüdiger


----------



## troll20 (10. Juli 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


>


Ist ja so dunkel bei dir, mach doch mal die Sonne an


----------



## anz111 (12. Juli 2021)

Da hat sich plötzlich eine rosa Seerose unter die Einheimischen gemischt….


----------



## dasHirschl (12. Juli 2021)

anz111 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 226651
> 
> Da hat sich plötzlich eine rosa Seerose unter die Einheimischen gemischt….




Wie geil ist das denn bitte? Wo gibt es mehr Bilder vom Teich???


----------



## samorai (12. Juli 2021)

dasHirschl schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn bitte



Das sind 2 verschiedene Arten.
Achte auf die Blattoberseite.


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
mein Trommelfilter läuft tapfer durch (er hat ordentlich zu kämpfen bei den warmen Temperaturen). Der Teich ist grün, ohne Steg und Steilufer wäre kaum noch was von ihm zu sehen.
Der Mini schlägt sich auch wacker - letztes Jahr hatten wir noch eine Zinkwanne, das ist tatsächlich nicht nötig.


----------



## Muckeltnadine (13. Juli 2021)

Guten Morgen - gestern habe ich den Filter gereinigt und am Nachmittag war der Sohn mit einem Freund im Wasser. Sie haben ordentlich die Algen aufgewirbelt.  
Heute ist der Teich total klar und ich kann bis auf den Boden schauen…  
Jetzt trinke ich meinen Milchkaffee und werde dann mit der Haus- und Gartenarbeit beginnen. Habt einen schönen Tag!


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Juli 2021)

Ohne Chemie und UV
Luftheber und TF werkeln störungsfrei.
Wartung....1x kärchern des Siebgewebes


----------



## FBeer (16. Juli 2021)

Wow, sehr schön!


----------



## Opa Graskop (16. Juli 2021)

Gerade entdeckt.
Die hat wohl gerade das Leben begonnen und lässt ihr Gefieder trocknen.


----------



## Rhz69 (16. Juli 2021)

Der Teich ist voll aber nicht übergelaufen. Im Gegensatz zur Kander, unserem Dorfflüsschen. Normal 50 cm tief und 3 m breit. Jetzt sicher 2 m tief und an die 10 m. Hat vorhin auf der Hauptstrasse vorbeigeschaut, ist aber nicht vergleichbar mit dem was im Westen passiert ist.
Ich liege aber eh höher. 

Ich hoffe euch geht es allen gut

Rüdiger


----------



## dasHirschl (16. Juli 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 226801 Anhang anzeigen 226802
> Der Teich ist voll aber nicht übergelaufen. Im Gegensatz zur Kander, unserem Dorfflüsschen. Normal 50 cm tief und 3 m breit. Jetzt sicher 2 m tief und an die 10 m. Hat vorhin auf der Hauptstrasse vorbeigeschaut, ist aber nicht vergleichbar mit dem was im Westen passiert ist.
> Ich liege aber eh höher.
> 
> ...



Wohin läuft der denn dann über?


----------



## Rhz69 (16. Juli 2021)

Hallo Robby,

Hab ich vor kurzem hier geschrieben.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teich-läuft-über….51897/#post-621529

Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Juli 2021)

Guten Morgen!

Ich sagte ihr, Easy pass auf wenn der __ Reiher kommt!

      

Auf unseren Hund ist halt Verlass.


----------



## Knipser (18. Juli 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ich sagte ihr, Easy pass auf wenn der __ Reiher kommt!
> 
> ...


Guten Morgen Roland.
Erzogener Aufpasser ist immer gut. Glückwunsch,  Willi


----------



## lollo (18. Juli 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Auf unseren Hund ist halt Verlass.


na na, der hat die Augen zu und pennt aber.


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. Juli 2021)

Mal ein paar Bilder von heute, schließlich will die neue Forumssoftware ausprobiert werden.


----------



## troll20 (18. Juli 2021)

Na wenn das so anders sein soll, wollen wir das  mal ausprobieren.
       
Ach und das grüne ist die Spiegelung der Hecke.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Juli 2021)

Also vom Iplon direkt klapt es bei mir nicht


----------



## Biko (20. Juli 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Also vom Iplon direkt klapt es bei mir nicht


Bei mir schon. Direkt aus der Fotogalerie.


----------



## Marion412 (20. Juli 2021)

Mal sehen ob ich zurecht komme und ein paar Algen zeigen kann


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juli 2021)

bei Euch allen ist ja wenigstens noch Wasser im Teich zu sehen

bei mir muß ich wohl dringend mal ein Nilpferd einsetzen - die Schwalben können net mehr saufen, geschweige denn die Fische noch großartig schwimmen

MfG Frank


----------



## Biko (20. Juli 2021)

Abendstimmung am Teich. 
Wenn ich mich in der Abenddämmerung an den Teich setze, kommt die ganze Bande nochmals in den Flachwasserbereich um zu schauen, ob es vielleicht noch ein Leckerli gibt.


----------



## BumbleBee (21. Juli 2021)

Tjaaaa... 

  Das war Anfang Juni..

   Dann kam "Bernd" ....

   ...alles neu macht der .. Juli.


----------



## troll20 (21. Juli 2021)

Äh ja, was soll man dazu sagen, Jessy. Außer böser Bernd 
Kannst du erklären wie es dazu gekommen ist?
Und dann würde mich interessieren wie zufrieden wart ihr mit der Anordnung deiner Bodenabläufe? Die meisten empfehlen ja inzwischen die Dinger zentral im Teich zu platzieren.
Und noch eins, Kopf hoch das wird nachher noch viel schöner.


----------



## Turbo (21. Juli 2021)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> kam "Bernd"


Du lässt aber auch jeden in deinen Garten. 
Viel Erfolg bei der neu Instandstellung.
Nutze die Zeit deinen Teich zu optimieren. Sicherlich ist dir in den vergangenen Jahren das ein oder andere aufgefallen, was anders sein dürfte. 
Jetzt kommt es vermutlich auf einige Wochen auch nicht mehr an. 
Viel Kraft und Motivation. 
Liebe Grüsse 
Patrik


----------



## Biko (21. Juli 2021)

Ich habe heute den ersten großen Radikalschnitt bei der Uferbepflanzung erledigt. Insgesamt 8(!) Scheibtruhen voll mit Grünschnitt sind hinunter zu den Schafen gebracht worden, die sich gleich wie wild darüber her gemacht haben.
Da ich aufgrund der Bauform meines Teichs vieles nur von der Wasserseite aus schneiden kann, bin ich bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal in voller Montur in den Tiefbereich gefallen. 

Jetzt kommt wieder mehr Sonne an den Teich und ich sehe meine Koibande auch wieder besser.  Auch der Teich wirkt gleich wieder viel größer!


----------



## Ida17 (21. Juli 2021)

@troll20: Renè, ich glaube da gibt es nicht viel zu erklären, wie es dazu gekommen ist. Die Flutkatastrophe hat die Eifel binnen kürzester Zeit regelrecht absaufen lassen. Der ganze Boden wurde unterspült und aufgeschwemmt.

@BumbleBee: Jessy, mein aufrichtiges Mitgefühl und hoffentlich seid Ihr heile davon gekommen. Konntest Du die Koi unbeschadet retten oder ging alles zu schnell? 

Ganz liebe Grüße und Kopf hoch!
Ida


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juli 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> bei mir muß ich wohl dringend mal ein Nilpferd einsetzen -


Rechen und Körperschweiß hilft


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Rechen und Körperschweiß hilft


Hi Torsten,

ist ja net nur die ganze jährliche Wasserschlauchinvasion

der Teich braucht nun nach 11 Jahren mal ne "pflanzliche Generalüberholung" (alleine von den 18 Seerosen müssen min. 10 der einst falsch ausgezeichneten "Wuchermonster" wieder rausgenommen werden - auch der  __ Pillenfarn der seit Koiabgabe die ganze Flachwasserzone hochinvasiv dicht gemacht hat muß wieder raus
da ich ja nun, nach gesundheitlich erforderlichem Abruch der "Teilhabe am Arbeitsleben" auch meinen Rentenantrag stellen durfte hat man im Herbst dafür wohl mal Zeit das Wasser abzulassen und kräftigst auszudünnen

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (21. Juli 2021)

Ach du jeminie. 
Ich würde heulen  und 
Das ist kein Spaß mehr.


----------



## troll20 (21. Juli 2021)

Sorry @Ida17  das ich nicht geschaut habe wo @BumbleBee  ihr Teich liegt und das ich nicht bedacht habe das es an diesem Regen gelegen haben könnte.


----------



## DbSam (21. Juli 2021)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Dann kam "Bernd" ..


Hallo Jessy,

oh je ...
Ich trau mich gar nicht, nach dem Rest Deiner Umgebung zu fragen ...

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war ja alles flach und das Wasser kann sich überall hin verteilen ...
Gut, dann steigt der Pegel nicht so hoch und die Fließgeschwindigkeit kann nicht gar so zerstörerisch wirken, aber man kann sich da auch arg täuschen.


Viel Kraft Euch beim Wiederaufbau
VG Carsten


----------



## Ida17 (22. Juli 2021)

Alles gut, René.
Ich wollte jetzt auch niemanden auf den Schlips treten, dafür kennt Ihr Euch hier schon zu lange


----------



## Biko (22. Juli 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> So schön leuchten meine Elritzen, wenn sie sich paaren!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


… und ein paar Jungtiere kommen trotz Orfen und hungriger Koi immer durch. Sie verstecken sich im hintersten Winkel der Uferpflanzen. 
Nachdem sie sich in den letzten Jahren ja explosionsartig verkehrt haben, reichen einige wenige, die durchkommen, um den Bestand zu halten.


----------



## Marion412 (22. Juli 2021)

Ich sehe nur „ dieses Video ist nicht verfügbar „


----------



## Biko (22. Juli 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur „ dieses Video ist nicht verfügbar „







merke das auch gerade. Weiß aber nicht, woran das liegt. Habe die gleiche Funktion genutzt, wie sonst auch.


----------



## Marion412 (22. Juli 2021)

immer noch, aber vielleicht liegt es ja an mir


----------



## Turbo (22. Juli 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> , aber vielleicht liegt es ja an mir


Ja genau. Marion ist schuld.

Lieber du als ich.


----------



## Biko (22. Juli 2021)

So?




_View: https://youtu.be/n_EmYEb-n18_


----------



## samorai (22. Juli 2021)

Schön Biko, ich muss mal heute Abend mit der Taschenlampe leuchten gehen, eventuell kann ich auch etwas Koi Nachwuchs sehen.
Am Tage lassen die sich noch nicht sehen.
Hoffentlich habe ich Glück und kann etwas buntes erhaschen.


----------



## DbSam (22. Juli 2021)

Hhhmmm, da muss mal jemand bei Joachim an der Updateproblemtür anklopfen ...

Momentan kann man Dein Vertikalvideo nur verlinken. 



VG Carsten


----------



## Joachim (22. Juli 2021)

Patch ist heut Nachmittag erschienen - ich spiele diesen gerade ein. Etwas Geduld bitte noch.

Siehe auch hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...e-forum-und-funktionen-2021.51902/post-621912


----------



## Turbo (22. Juli 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hoffentlich habe ich Glück und kann etwas buntes erhaschen.


zb. den alten Osterhasen den du nicht gefunden hast von letztem Jahr. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## krallowa (23. Juli 2021)

Moin Leute,

bin seit 3 Uhr heute Nacht wach, die Koi machen Krach als wenn eine Horde Elefanten ständig Arschbomben in meinem Teich machen.
Heute morgen alles aufgewühlt, der Teich schön trübe und es stinkt wie im Pumakäfig, aber wenn sie Spaß hatten, ok.
Fressen aber schon wieder artig alles auf.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Knipser (23. Juli 2021)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> bin seit 3 Uhr heute Nacht wach, die Koi machen Krach als wenn eine Horde Elefanten ständig Arschbomben in meinem Teich machen.
> Heute morgen alles aufgewühlt, der Teich schön trübe und es stinkt wie im Pumakäfig, aber wenn sie Spaß hatten, ok.
> ...


Moin Ralf.
Da gibt es nur eines, Wasserwerte messen. Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## samorai (23. Juli 2021)

Hallo @krallowa !
Nicht füttern! 
Es könnte Kiemen Schäden geben. 
Durch das viele Eiweiß im Teich sind die Kiemen schon sehr stark beansprucht. 
Lieber eine Woche nicht füttern als ein ganzes Leben kaputte Kiemen. 
Auch viele TWW bis 20% fördern die Gesundheit der Koi und machen das Wasser wieder fit.


----------



## krallowa (23. Juli 2021)

Mal schauen wie es gleich aussieht wenn ich nach Hause komme.
Hatten ja jetzt genug Zeit um fertig zu werden


----------



## Muckeltnadine (24. Juli 2021)

Moin - ich habe gerade meinen Kaffee aus und warte auf den Handwerker. Der Wintergarten muss neu versiegelt werden. 

Mein Teich ist klar und alles entspannt. Mal schauen, es soll hier im Norden heute 29 Grad werden. 

Habt einen schönen Samstag und das Update gefällt mir super!


----------



## Knipser (24. Juli 2021)

In 45731 soll es auch Regen geben. Wir können den wieder gebrauchen - der Rasen jedenfalls.
Gruß,  Willi


----------



## samorai (24. Juli 2021)

Hallo!
Heute wie am jeden WE macht der Preuße seinen großen TWW  
Da die Koi lieber warme Temperaturen hätten, sind fast alle weg.  
Aber der Hunger holt sie alle wieder zurück.  
Noch 1cm Wasser und der TWW ist vollbracht.  
Die __ Lilien sind im vollen gange.  
Ausser die eine macht es spannend, sie will einfach nicht die Blüte öffnen.  
Bei der Haken Lilie kommt Blüte 14 und 15.  
Ansonsten ist im Teich und WC alles okay.


----------



## Opa Graskop (25. Juli 2021)

Na da hab ich heut auch mal ne Runde um`s Gehöft gedreht und ein paar Fotos geschossen.
Zuerst der Teich:
 

Die __ Krebsschere blüht.
 
Das __ Hechtkraut fand die Pflanzinsel ganz toll und hat sich selbst ausgesäht.
 
Auch im Filterteich wächst und gedeiht es prächtig.
 

Sonnenblumen an __ Feige 
 

Biene an __ Sonnenblume.
   

Meine Bananenpflanze hat beschlossen erst mal in die Breite zu wachsen.
 
Ich hoffe, nächstes Jahr entscheidet sie sich für Höhe.

Nach 8 Jahren hab ich gerade die erste Blüte am __ Blauregen entdeckt.
 

Und hier noch meine Insektenwohlfühloase.
 

I`am watsching you
 
Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## cafedelmar80 (25. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen!

Nun von mir noch ein kleines Update unseres Teichs der letzten Wochen.
Die nicht übermäßigen Temperaturen hatten wohl auch ein gutes. Der __ Blutweiderich und die Randbepflanzung sind ziemlich üppig in diesem etwas kühlen und teils verregneten Sommer. 
Auch unsere neue "Pflanzwand" (Gardena Vertikal-Garten), zum Kaschieren der Filtereinhausung am Filterauslauf, macht sich gut. Die Steingartengewächse sind allesamt angewachsen. 

Hoffen wir, dass der August etwas sommerlicher wird insgesamt, damit die Badesaison nicht zu früh beendet wird. 

VG,
Thorsten/Cafedelmar


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2021)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Fressen aber schon wieder artig alles auf.
> 
> ...



wer den Teich auch ordentlich mit Eiern und Sperma vollballert soll sich auch selber drum kümmern so ne Sauerrei wieder wegzubekommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2021)

hier zieht gerade ein Gewitter durch welches mich vorhin bei der Samenernten störte

zum Glück hab ich noch etliches an Samen (vom Türkenmohn, __ Bachnelkenwurz, __ Kornrade, gemeiner __ Akelei, Jupiterlichtnelke, __ Kuckuckslichtnelke - nur die Wiesenstorchschäbel hatten natürlich schon alles verschossen) für die Blumenwiese bekommen bevor die nach Regen wieder alle auf dem Boden landen

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Juli 2021)

So der Steg ist fertig!  Man beachte das klare Wasser, und das bei 28°C Wassertemperatur


----------



## samorai (25. Juli 2021)

Cool Man! 
Macht sich also die Filter Veränderungen bemerkbar.


----------



## Knipser (26. Juli 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> So der Steg ist fertig!  Man beachte das klare Wasser, und das bei 28°C Wassertemperatur
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 253500


Hallo Roland.
Du scheinst in einer sehr schönen Gegend zu wohnen. Liegt Bad Soden (Salmünster) in deiner Nähe? Dort machen meine Frau und ich sehr oft Urlaub. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Biko (26. Juli 2021)

Die Rainbow Shiner sind unermüdlich 
Kaum sind die ersten Jungfische geschlüpft, geht es fröhlich weiter mit dem Liebesspiel!





Den Nachwuchs dazu habe ich euch eh schon mal gezeigt:





Der AF Futterautomat hat sich als besonders gut erwiesen, weil er das Futter langsam in der Strömung austeilt und dadurch auch die kleineren und schüchternen Fische etwas abbekommen.


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2021)

Servus

Der __ Wasserschlauch blüht gerade sehr üppig am Teich ...

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (28. Juli 2021)

Man sagt ja immer, dass man mehrmals täglich  so viel füttern soll, wie die Fische in wenigen Minuten fressen können.
Wenn ich das mache, könnte ich die 3-4 fache Menge dessen verfüttern, was ich tatsächlich füttere. Bei mir ist nach 60 Sekunden Schluss, hungrig sind sie immer! 
Am Video sieht man an Sekunde 30 wieder ein paar lustige „Landgänger“


----------



## Knipser (28. Juli 2021)

PH Teichmessung
 Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juli 2021)

Hi Hans-Christian,

Koi sind ja auch nie satt zu bekommen

die haben wie Cockerspaniel 3 Hobbies: fressen, fressen, fressen

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (6. Aug. 2021)

Hallo!
Wird der anstehende Winter hart und heftig?

Die Fische, Eichhörnchen und Vögel fressen und fressen sich dick und rund.
Bei den Koi sind 500gr keine Seltenheit mehr.
 


Meisen, Spatzen und Eichhörnchen räumen Tag täglich 200gr Sonnenblumen Kerne ab, was ist hier im preußischen nur los.
 
Ein Gewitter naht, verkrochen in die Lounge, dazu ist sie erbaut worden, nur zum verkriechen.    
Jetzt geht es zur Sache


----------



## PeBo (6. Aug. 2021)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Dann kam "Bernd" ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...alles neu macht der .. Juli



Hallo Jessica @BumbleBee ,ich mache mir immer noch Gedanken um deinen, so in Mitleidenschaft gezogenen Teich.
Hast du denn inzwischen den Teich wieder herstellen und hast du Koi retten können?

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (6. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Wird der anstehende Winter hart und heftig?


Laut einigen Wettermodellen schon ab Mitte- Ende Oktober mit Schnee in unserer Region.
Und zu Weihnachten gibt es wieder Badetemperatur


----------



## Opa Graskop (6. Aug. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Laut einigen Wettermodellen schon ab Mitte- Ende Oktober mit Schnee in unserer Region.


Na Gott sei`s gedankt wohn ich ja weit weg von dir.


----------



## samorai (6. Aug. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> schon ab Mitte- Ende Oktober mit Schnee in  unserer Region.


Hu, zieht Euch warm an, denn Kälte greift den Teich an.


----------



## jolantha (8. Aug. 2021)

Meiner wächst langsam zu, ich muß unbedingt die Randzonen freilegen
 ..


----------



## Knipser (8. Aug. 2021)

Hallo.
       
Blühende Wasserlobelie/fulgens
vorne am Teich bei mir.
Gruß, Willi


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Aug. 2021)

Hallo, mal wieder  ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Teich und Garten.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Suppsti (10. Aug. 2021)

Moin,
mein Teich macht sich ganz gut. Nun bin ich auch mit der Randbepflanzung ein Stück weiter und widme mich gerade dem Zulauf. Also hier dann mal ein aktuelles Foto.


----------



## Teichmatze (10. Aug. 2021)

Moin

Leider ist hier kein so gutes Wetter.
Luft ist sehr feucht,ich wollte die Elektrik vom Teich noch verkabeln und mich über den Raspery für die Temperaturen her machen.
Leider fällt das alles ins Wasser.
Meine Projekte hängen gerade alle. und ich hab die letzte Woche Urlaub.
Sehr schade ist vorallem,das auch die Kois das Maul voll haben.
Der kleine silberne __ Schleierschwanz war immer der erste wenn es um Fressen geht.
Seit gestern steht er viel herum und frißt nur wenig. 
Die anderen fressen auch gelangweilt,außer die beiden großen,die sind verfressen wie immer.
Das Foto ist aus Sicht unseres Partyraumes,dort baue ich gerade die Theke um,als Ausweichprojekt,weil es in der Filterkammer zu regnerisch ist.
Aber die Laufwege zur Werkstatt sind nicht überdacht,deswegen steht das Projekt nun auch.

Das ist aber wohl jammern auf hohem Niveau,wenn man in andere Landkreise schaut.

Aber das Wetter macht den Tieren wohl auch zu schaffen.

Mal schauen wie es die nächsten Tage ist.


----------



## troll20 (10. Aug. 2021)

Teichmatze schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Leider ist hier kein so gutes Wetter.
> Luft ist sehr feucht,ich wollte die Elektrik vom Teich noch verkabeln und mich über den Raspery für die Temperaturen her machen.
> ...


Also wenn das so schlimm bei dir ist...
Dann würde ich sagen, kommst für ein paar Tage rüber, wir hangeln uns gerade in Richtung 30° Marke.
Dann kannst du hier einige Projekte fertig stellen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Aug. 2021)

Regen, Regen, Regen

gestern hatte ich rund 60cm Wasser abgelassen um in der Flachwasserzone zu roden. Nachher, nun schon nach dem 3. Platzregen heute wirds in 25-30cm Tiefe wieder quatschnasse Leinenschuhe geben  

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Aug. 2021)

ist ja schlimmer als ich dachte mit dem __ Nadelkraut-/Pillenfarngewuchere im Flachwasser.
Das Zeuch hat so einen so dichten Wurzelfilz ausgebildet das das __ Hechtkraut net mehrt genug Nahrung abbekam und auch der Wasseraustausch unter dem 20cm Filz net mehr funktionierte - kein Wunder das da im Frühjahr vom ganzen einstigen Hechtkraut kaum noch was Austreib. Beim rupfen des Nadelkraut/Pillenfarnfilzes kam man sich vor wie ein Archäologe der im Tollensetal am ältesten bisher in Deutschland entdecken Schlachtfeld buddelt. Die ehemaligen Hechtkrautrhizome waren so hart und schwarz verkohlt wie die da gefundenen Gebeine. Wenigstens hats beim roden toll gerochen da auch jede Menge Nadelminze mit in dem Filz steckt

MfG Frank


----------



## axel120470 (10. Aug. 2021)

Teichmatze schrieb:


> Leider ist hier kein so gutes Wetter.





Teichmatze schrieb:


> Leider fällt das alles ins Wasser.





Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Regen, Regen, Regen


Komisch, kommt mir alles ziemlich bekannt vor.



Teichmatze schrieb:


> Meine Projekte hängen gerade alle.


Meins auch. Dann ist es gerade mal wieder trocken und schon gibts wieder.

  Das ist nach dem Abpumpen und hoffentlich bald letzen Platzregen.
Ich könnt 

VG Axel


----------



## Knipser (11. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Quakfreunde/innen.
 
Da musste ich einfach auf den Auslöser
drücken. Einfach drollig. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Aug. 2021)

nachdem ich feststellen mußte das sich doch auch wieder ganz schon Schlamm im Teich breitgemacht hat (durch die Mengen des im Herbst verrottenden Wasserschlauchs  ) wird der Teich nun doch komplett geleert und generalüberholt. Die Flachwasserzone ist schon fast komplett pflanzenfrei (von dem einstigen Großbestand an Riesenhechtkraut hab ich nur ein paar wenige Triebköpfe für die Neuanpflanzung behalten. Die Flachwasserzone wird außer dem __ Hechtkraut, __ Iris pseudacorus - das ist zum Großteil sitzengeblieben - und Potentilla palustris - das blieb auch erhalten - erst mal nichts weiter bekommen damit ein schöner Kiesgrund für kiesige Gewässerabschnitte bewohnende Fische a la Gründlinge, __ Steinbeißer, __ Bachschmerle ect. bleibt die ich nächstes Jahr gedenke einzusetzen

die erste Seerose zum zerlegen und abgeben ist auch schon draußen  , meine "__ Madame Wilfron Gonnere".
Folgen werden noch "__ Albatros", "Marliaceae Albida", "__ Conquerer",  "__ Charlene Strawn", "__ Meteor" und wohl die "__ James Brydon". Die "Chateau la Rouge" sollte auch raus, aber die hat sich scheinbar selber verabschiedet (ist wohl bei diesen kalten Jahr in 120cm Tiefe ersoffen 

1-3 vorgestern

4-5 vorhin wo gestern noch 2-3 waren

MfG Frank


----------



## axel120470 (17. Aug. 2021)

Kleines Update zum 10.08.21

Juhu, die Folie ist drin
 
Jetzt muss ich „nur noch“ die Technik ans laufen bringen.

VG Axel


----------



## Knipser (18. Aug. 2021)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Kleines Update zum 10.08.21
> 
> Juhu, die Folie ist drin
> Anhang anzeigen 254156
> ...


Axel, Glückwunsch, man sieht schon wohin die Reise gehen soll. Gruß Willi


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Aug. 2021)

...und noch ein paar Bilder vom Teich und Garten,

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knipser (18. Aug. 2021)

Ca 80cm                            Ca 70cm                                       Wetter scheint sich zu beruhigen
Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Wetterfrösche! 
Mein Teich unter eine graue Regendecke
heute Morgen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (20. Aug. 2021)

Liebe, zum Frosch!!!     
                                       Es wird mal ein ganz großer __ Seefrosch.
                                      Heute gesichtet. Willi


----------



## samorai (26. Aug. 2021)

Hallo! 
Die Koi sind trotz 18,2°C im Teich verdammt gut drauf. 
Sie fressen wieder wie die Blöden und können gar nicht genug bekommen. 
Bin jetzt wieder bei 450 gr  am Tag. 
Wenn sich die Groß Wetter Lage nicht mehr ändert, haette ich schon Lust die Pflanzen runter zu schneiden.


----------



## Knipser (27. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Die Koi sind trotz 18,2°C im Teich verdammt gut drauf.
> Sie fressen wieder wie die Blöden und können gar nicht genug bekommen.
> Bin jetzt wieder bei 450 gr  am Tag.
> Wenn sich die Groß Wetter Lage nicht mehr ändert, haette ich schon Lust die Pflanzen runter zu schneiden.


Ron, lass den Oktober-November noch kommen - was trocken ist, kann ja schon weg. Willi


----------



## samorai (27. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Willi, gerne nehme ich deinen Vorschlag oder den Versuch das Wetter / Temperatur im Oktober besser zu machen an. 
Aber das ganze Jahr war ja wohl Grenz waehrtig. 

Im Sommer kam die Teich Temperaturen nicht über 22°C hinaus. 

Ich denke wir können nochmals mit einem richtigen kalten Winter rechnen. 
Aber wie auch immer man steckt nicht drin und aussitzen muss man es so wie so.


----------



## Knipser (28. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Willi, gerne nehme ich deinen Vorschlag oder den Versuch das Wetter / Temperatur im Oktober besser zu machen an.
> Aber das ganze Jahr war ja wohl Grenz waehrtig.
> 
> Im Sommer kam die Teich Temperaturen nicht über 22°C hinaus.
> ...


Hallo Ron, mit Oktober-November meinte ich den Pflanzenschnitt - bis dahin wachsen die Pflanzen noch und halten das Wasser stabil. Vertrocknetes muss natürlich weg, mit den Wassertemperaturen in diesem Jahr hast Du recht. Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Teichmatze (28. Aug. 2021)

Hallo

Tja,Thema passt hier gerade gut rein. bei mir waren viele __ Libellen und haben Eier an die Seerosen gelegt.
Wenn ich die nun abschneide und entferne sind die Eier weg. oder sind die Larven längst geschlüpft?
Habe gestern Zuckmückenlarven gesehen,die waren weiß???
Kenne ich so auch nicht. man entdeckt doch täglich neue Sachen am Teich.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Marion412 (29. Aug. 2021)

Ich habe gestern auch bei den Seerosen alles verblüht und recht viel unansehnliche Blätter abgeschnitten. Da auch viele __ Schnecken dran waren, sowie deren Laich , habe ich den Abschnitt in die flache Zone gelegt


----------



## Opa Graskop (29. Aug. 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern auch bei den Seerosen alles verblüht


Wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Sep. 2021)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Kleines Update zum 10.08.21
> 
> Juhu, die Folie ist drin
> Anhang anzeigen 254156
> ...


Hi Axel,

Teich vergrößert weil die Koi wachsen/mehr werden  

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (1. Sep. 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern auch bei den Seerosen alles verblüht und recht viel unansehnliche Blätter abgeschnitten. Da auch viele __ Schnecken dran waren, sowie deren Laich , habe ich den Abschnitt in die flache Zone gelegt


Marion, Sehr guter Beitrag zum Umweltschutz, weiter so. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## axel120470 (1. Sep. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Axel,
> 
> Teich vergrößert weil die Koi wachsen/mehr werden


Ja Frank, und weil vernünftige Technik eingebaut wird und Baufehler vom letzten Umbau beseitigt werden.
VG Axel


----------



## samorai (1. Sep. 2021)

Hallo! 
Die Koi sind wieder total fress-lustig, heute 500gr gefüttert. 
Obwohl die Teich Temperatur bei 18°C liegt. 
4 Stück 5 kg Beutel mit Futter sind noch da, hoffentlich reichen die bis Saison Ende. 
Ansonsten heute den großen Bio Filter (2800 l) gereinigt, TWW durch geführt und etwas den Teich gesaugt.


----------



## BumbleBee (3. Sep. 2021)

@troll20 @Turbo @Ida17 @samorai @DbSam ich wollte mich wenigstens bedanken für Euer Mitgefühl ....jaaahaaaa jetzt nach 6 Wochen hab ich auch wieder Zeit hier zu daddeln.  

Wie @Turbo bereits anmerkte, haben wir diese Katastrophe als Chance zur Verbesserung genutzt. Ich habe alles dokumentiert, für alle die, die es interessiert: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/einfahren-koiteich-wasserparameter-beeinflussen.52057/

Es ist vollbracht, alle haben überlebt, sind inzwischen gesund und fit. Das Wasser ist grün, soll es auch sein. Ab morgen schalte ich die UV zu und dann gibt´s nochmal ein Update wenn man den Grund wieder sehen kann.


----------



## keepout (3. Sep. 2021)

Soda, ich zeige auch mal wieder, was aus dem Projekt geworden ist: langsam, ganz langsam kommen die Pflanzen in die Gänge. Zwei der vier Seerosen wachsen prächtig und erfreuen uns mit schönen Blüten, die mittleren zwei, die tiefer gesetzt sind, lassen sich noch betteln. von den Flachwasserpflanzen bin ich etwas enttäuscht- habe das Gefühl, dass nur wenig Sorten den letzten Winter überstanden haben. Mal schauen.
viel Arbeit haben wir mit den Fadenalgen, wir kurbeln fast jeden Tag mit dem Bambusstöckchen. Bleibt das unser Zeitvertreib?

Die Gestaltung um den Teich ist auch im Gange, es wächst schlecht auf schlechtem Boden (Hinten am Bühel). Wir pflanzen nur bienenfreundliche Gewächse -  eh klar

Medium 33184 anzeigen


----------



## troll20 (3. Sep. 2021)

Nicht verzagen, manche Pflanzen verschwinden erst um nach 2 oder mehr Jahren wieder aufzutauchen. Und manchen kann man es nie recht machen.
Meine Randbepflanzung hat auch einige Jahre gebraucht bis sie das richtige Milieu zwischen den Wurzeln hatte. Und selbst dort sind sie manchmal wieder verschwunden um an anderen Stellen wieder aufzutauchen. Andere wiederum wucherten von Anfang an und mussten konstant kleingehalten werden.
Und manchmal wollen Pflanzen nur zeigen das sie einen eigenen Willen haben und sie lieber mit einer nicht Bienenfreundlichen an ihrer Seite leben mögen.


----------



## Turbo (4. Sep. 2021)

Braucht alles seine Zeit. Vielfach machen Pflanzen im ersten Jahr erst Wurzeln, um danach richtig loszulegen.


----------



## Knipser (4. Sep. 2021)

Hallo.
Filtergraben + Teich     
 4.9.21 abgelichtet.
Willi


----------



## Opa Graskop (4. Sep. 2021)

Blöde Planschkühe
Ich geh in den Teich um alle Dreckecken zu säubern und wie danken sie es?
Verkriechen sich seit Stunden in die andere Ecke des Teichs und gucken blöd.

 
Da sind die Jungens/innen()
dankbarer. Die wissen meine Arbeit zu schätzen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Sep. 2021)

Hi Silvio,

da bin ich ja z.Z. net der einzigste der am "Teichsäubern" ist

So oder Mo werde ich mal wieder so richtig "Wildsau in Suhle" spielen müssen um die 5 Seerosen hier auf der "ehemaligen 80cm - 1m Stufe rauszubekommen zwischen denen sich seit der Koiabgabe schöner zäher Schlamm angesammelt hat Ansonsten siehts ja schon mal im Flachwasserbereich wieder licht und sauber aus, man hat da auch seine vor 11 Jahren mal verlegten Trittplatten unter dem ganzen Wurzelfilz wiedergefunden . Für die __ Moderlieschen wurde heute auch schon mal der Hundepool, den unser Cocker eh net nutzen mag, aufgestellt (ich hoffe nur Schwesters Vislar springt da net laufend drin rum wenn er die Fischchen sieht)


----------



## Opa Graskop (4. Sep. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> So oder Mo werde ich mal wieder so richtig "Wildsau in Suhle" spielen müssen um die 5 Seerosen hier auf der "ehemaligen 80cm - 1m Stufe rauszubekommen zwischen denen sich seit der Koiabgabe schöner zäher Schlamm angesammelt hat


Dieses Theater hab ich vor Jahren mal gehabt.
Aus einer verkümmerten Seerose war nach einigen Jahren ohne Pflege ein halber Kubikmeter 
Wurzelwerk + Schmodder geworden.
Seit dem kommen die bei mir nur noch in handliche kleine Töpfe.


----------



## Marion412 (5. Sep. 2021)

Das schöne Wetter ausnutzen


----------



## samorai (5. Sep. 2021)

Mir ist Heute sprich wörtlich eine Blindschleiche über den Weg "gelaufen". 
 
Die __ Ringelnatter sieht man ziemlich oft aber die Blindschleiche war echt ein kleines Highlight.


----------



## Knipser (6. Sep. 2021)

Hallo    
           Meine Schwimminsel (120x160) von Ballast (__ Wasserkresse) etwas entlastet.
Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Sep. 2021)

Hi Willi, 

die entfernte __ Brunnenkresse auch alle schön aufgegessen  

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (6. Sep. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> die entfernte __ Brunnenkresse auch alle schön aufgegessen
> 
> MfG Frank


Frank, wir mögen diesen Salat nicht - soll aber sehr gesund sein. Kois fressen ihn liebend gern, aber auf die Insel können sie nicht - schade. Ab in die braune Tonne. Gruß, Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 6. Sep. 2021

Hallo Libellenfreunde.
 
Ist mir nicht ganz gelungen, ich
hoffe sie trotzdem zu Erkennen sie
flog immer wieder fort. Das Nachstellen
war schwierig. Willi


----------



## Knipser (6. Sep. 2021)

Hallo      
          Sie geben noch nicht auf im Filtergraben. Heute 13 Uhr.
          Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Sep. 2021)

heute gabs ordendlich schwarze Griffel durch die "__ Joey Tomocik" und dem schönen schwarzen klebrigen Schlamm

anderseite hat man beim Moderlieschenfangen mit __ Senke auch feststellen müssen das Finger-, Fuß- und S...zwicker (Edelkrebse) gegenüber hohen Wassertemperaturen sehr viel härter im nehmen sind als immer gedacht. 
5 von ehemals 10 totgeglaubten saßen heute munter mit auf der Senke  (ein weiterer hatte es geschafft von der Senke zu springen, sind also min. 6 überlebende - mal schauen ob die anderen 4 auch noch im Teich sind)

MfG Frank


----------



## Anja W. (7. Sep. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Mir ist Heute sprich wörtlich eine Blindschleiche über den Weg "gelaufen".
> 
> Die __ Ringelnatter sieht man ziemlich oft aber die Blindschleiche war echt ein kleines Highlight.



Bei uns ist es umgekehrt. Wir haben viele Blindschleichen. Soviele, dass ich im Heidekrautgewuchere keinen Spaten benutzen kann, da immer irgendwo eine Blindschleiche versteckt ist. Dafür haben wir dieses Jahr keine Ringelnatter. Unsere Pfützen sind auch eigentlich zu klein für sie.

Konnte Deine Schleiche auf den Platten schlängeln? Ich habe festgestellt, dass sie auf Steinplatten kaum "laufen" können. Eine konnte ich letzte Woche ganz einfach aufheben, als sie in der Garage verschwinden wollte. Im Grünen war sie dann sofort verschwunden.


----------



## samorai (7. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Anja! 
Kann ich nicht richtig beurteilen. 
Sie hat auf den Steinen etwas verharrt, ich hab das Foto geschossen und kurz darauf hat sie sich mit einem kleinen Satz umgedreht und ist in der Tujahecke verschwunden. 

Zuerst schoss mir durch den Kopf : Man ist das ein großer Wurm. 
Aber 35-40 cm Länge kann kein Wurm sein.


----------



## Anja W. (7. Sep. 2021)

So hat im letzten Jahr eine Drossel auch gedacht, allerdings ohne weiterzudenken wie du. Wir saßen beim Frühstück, als eine Drossel vor dem Fenster das Ende der Blindschleiche im Schnabel hatte. Auch dieser Schleiche wurden die Platten, in diesem Fall Waschbeton, zum Verhängnis. Ich musste dann mal dazwischen gehen


----------



## Knipser (7. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Herbstlieblinge.
  
Sumpfgladiole.              Seerosen 4Stück, blühen die bei Euch auch noch?
Heute abgelichtet 14Uhr. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Sep. 2021)

Hi Willi,

bei mir blühen selbst noch Seerosen die schon seit ner Woche "auf dem trockenen sitzen" oder "im Eimer sind"  . Vorhin gegen 16.00 die "__ Conquerer" und "__ Marliacea Rosea" außerhalb des Wassers und eines der Rhizomstücke der "__ Joey Tomocik" im Speißbütt

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Sep. 2021)

heute stand mal man in der Tiefenzone wo noch ca. 40cm Wasser steht um restliche Viecher (Mini-__ Moderlieschen die durch die Senknetzmaschen fallen, __ Schwimmkäfer, Sumpfdeckelschnecken in allen Größen, und natürlich die totgeglaubten Edelkrebse die nun am schlammfreien Folienrand rumlaufen) rauszufangen. Was sich da in der Tiefe die letzen 3 Jahre durch die wucherenden und zerfallenden Wasserschlauchmassen Schlamm angesammelt hat 

die Krebse haben sich auch vermehrt (trotz der 3 __ Waller die zwischendurch ja auch mit drin waren). aus einst 10 sind min. 14 große geworden, und die Metastasenbildung ist diesen Winter über auch weitergegangen  wie man auf den letzten beiden Bildern sehen kann (mal schauen wieviele Minikrebschen ich in der Schlammbrühe noch finde. Auf jeden Fall heißt es nun weitere Steinaufbauten und auch mal wieder Kalk einzubringen

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Sep. 2021)

24 große Edelkrebse und 28 kleine sinds geworden

die kleinen sind erst mal ins leerstehende 160l Becken gekommen damit sie die nächsten Tage, die die großen im Hundepool ausharren müssen net von denen gefressen werden (zumal im Pool nun auch noch 3 Blauorfen, ein ziemlich dicker __ Goldfisch (wo der hergekommen ist, ist ne Kreuzung zwischen Oranda und normalem Goldfisch) ein großer __ Flußbarsch und ein handgroßer __ gemeiner Sonnenbarsch schwimmen)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Sep. 2021)

gestern Abend noch alles i.O.
heute früh,

Wasser im Becken total milchig (akute Bakterienblüte) und alle kleinen Krebse tot


----------



## Knipser (11. Sep. 2021)

Hallo.
   
   Teich und Filtergraben. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Sep. 2021)

z.Z. siehts so aus

die morgige Sonntagsarbeit heißt "die Schlammbrühe in  der Tiefenzone mittels "Eimer am Stiel" in Richtung Lattenzaun auf den Gartenweg rausschöpfen". Der Eimer am Stiel wurde auch vorm erneuten Einsatz, da schon einige Jahre alt, erst mal vom CÜV-Chef überprüft

anschließend noch 2,5 Seerosen von den linken raus und am Mo/Di noch einige Speisbütten voll Steinbrocken sammeln und einbauen. Dann kann das fluten wieder beginnen

MfG Frank


----------



## TeichChaot (12. Sep. 2021)

_Dreh dich nicht um - oh, oh, oh
Der Teichinspektor der geht um - oh, oh, oh
Er wird dich anschauen, und du weisst warum
Es liegt alles um den Teich drum rum_


----------



## Qax1 (12. Sep. 2021)

Moin Moin,..
"Eimer am Stiehl" sehr gute Konstruktion... muss ich mir merken.
Mit freude habe ich gestern festgestellt dass es kein OASE Spezialschere braucht um Seerosen und ähnliches zu schneiden,
ein Hochentaster den wohl jeder im Garten hat funktioniert genau so gut


----------



## PeBo (12. Sep. 2021)

Qax1 schrieb:


> ein Hochentaster den wohl jeder im Garten hat funktioniert genau so gut


Aber nur die Mechanischen mit dem Zugseil. Benutze ich auch teilweise zum Rückschnitt. Nach Benutzung aber mit voll ausgefahrener Länge gut trocknen lassen.

Ich habe auch noch einen mit einer elektrischen Motorsäge am Teleskopstiel, den werde ich lieber nicht unter Wasser betreiben 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Teichmatze (12. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Leute

Komischerweise dreht sich bei mir im Teich gerade alles um.
Das Wasser war immer bodenklar, am Rand waren stellenweise Fadenalgen, die ich ab und zu mal mit nem Holzstab aufgewickelt und entfernt habe. Nicht weil sie stören,sondern damit die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich kommen.
Seit Freitag ist nun das Wasser etwas trüb geworden und die Fadenalgen sind fast komplett weg.
Ich dachte es liegt am Filter,das er die Schwebstoffe nicht zurückhalten kann. Also habe ich den Filter gereinigt und somit ca 3000 Liter Wasser erneuert.
Das Wasser ist optisch unverändert.
Die Fische sind wie immer verfressen und es gibt auch sonst keine Auffälligkeiten. 
Evtl ist das ja auch der ganz normale Herbst?
Ich habe den Teich ja erst ein Jahr,somit fehlen die Erfahrungen was das angeht.

Wasserwerte werde ich nach der Wahl mal checken. Die waren aber bisher nie auffällig.


Gruß Matthias


----------



## Turbo (12. Sep. 2021)

Salü Matthias

Nimm es locker und lasse den Teich machen. Er weiss wie es geht.  
Für mich tönt das, wie wenn alles perfekt läuft.


----------



## Teichmatze (12. Sep. 2021)

Jo,Wasserwerte sind wie immer. KH GH zu niedrieg,das liegt am Ausgangswasser,da fummel ich auch nicht herum,wenn ich da erst anfange,hab ich eine never ending Story,befürchte dadurch nur Chaos.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## TeichChaot (12. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Matthias,

bei uns waren am Anfang sehr schnell Fadenalgen da. Das Wasser klar. Dann zweimal bisher deutlich grünlich trüber und Fadenalgen seit der ersten Eintrübung so gut wie weg. Jetzt ist es so klar wie nie. Einen Zusammenhang mit Regen, Laub usw kann ich nicht erkennen.
Müsteriös!



Daher beobachten und abwarten.
Solange die Wasserwerte gut sind wird das der übliche Kampf um die Nährstoffe sein und ab und an sind auch die Algen am Zug.

MfG
Pitti


----------



## BumbleBee (12. Sep. 2021)

@Knipser Willi, wie wunderschön Deine Seerose aussieht!   Einfach herrlich.


Meine Seerosen sind von den Koi leider nahezu komplett abgefressen, die werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit aus dem großen Teich raus holen und wieder in den kleinen Seerosenteich umsetzen. Und dann hoffe ich auf´s nächste Jahr. 
Mein Fazit: große Koi und Pflanzen... nope. Dat funzt nit.


----------



## samorai (12. Sep. 2021)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: große Koi und Pflanzen... nope. Dat funzt nit.


Aber anscheinend brauchen sie mal etwas Pflanzliches zur Abwechslung.
Ich gehe zB darauf ein und füttere jede Woche mal einen Eisbergsalat.
Die grünen Aussen Blätter mach ich ab, die süßen Innen Blätter werden dann gerupft und verspeist.
Meine Koi lassen in der Regel nur den Strunk übrig und sind gut beschäftigt.


----------



## BumbleBee (12. Sep. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend brauchen sie mal etwas Pflanzliches zur Abwechslung.
> Ich gehe zB darauf ein und füttere jede Woche mal einen Eisbergsalat.
> Die grünen Aussen Blätter mach ich ab, die süßen Innen Blätter werden dann gerupft und verspeist.
> Meine Koi lassen in der Regel nur den Strunk übrig und sind gut beschäftigt.



Habe ich auch des Öfteren verfüttert, meine __ fliegen auf Eichblattsalat


----------



## PeBo (12. Sep. 2021)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: große Koi und Pflanzen... nope. Dat funzt nit.


Hallo Jessy,
ausnahmsweise muss ich dir mal widersprechen.

Bei mir funzt dat:
 

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, die Pflanzen hatten vorher rund 10 Jahre Zeit ein dichtes Geflecht zu bilden. Aber jetzt sind unter anderen zwei 80cm Monster im Teich. Die Schlürfen und Schmatzen zwar immer im Randbereich Kleinstlebewesen aus den Pflanzen, aber ohne einen Schaden zu hinterlassen.

Fazit: Erst die Pflanzen, dann die Koi funzt!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knipser (12. Sep. 2021)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> @Knipser Willi, wie wunderschön Deine Seerose aussieht!   Einfach herrlich.
> 
> 
> Meine Seerosen sind von den Koi leider nahezu komplett abgefressen, die werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit aus dem großen Teich raus holen und wieder in den kleinen Seerosenteich umsetzen. Und dann hoffe ich auf´s nächste Jahr.
> Mein Fazit: große Koi und Pflanzen... nope. Dat funzt nit.


Danke Jessica, geht runter wie Öl. Viele Grüße, Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 12. Sep. 2021



samorai schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend brauchen sie mal etwas Pflanzliches zur Abwechslung.
> Ich gehe zB darauf ein und füttere jede Woche mal einen Eisbergsalat.
> Die grünen Aussen Blätter mach ich ab, die süßen Innen Blätter werden dann gerupft und verspeist.
> Meine Koi lassen in der Regel nur den Strunk übrig und sind gut beschäftigt.


Ich habe __ Brunnenkresse, wächst wie Unkraut und so schnell, dass sie es nicht schaffen alles leer zu fressen. Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Sep. 2021)

Hi Qax1

nee, Spezialscheren von Oase und Co. brauchts da wirklich net um Seerosenlaub zu kappen

ich habe dazu meine auf 6m ausziebare Wolf-Gartengerätestange (wo normalerweise Hochentaster, Baumsägen, Kescher, Fächerrechen ect. reingesteckt werden können) und wickel mit Klebeband einfach ne ale Sichel von den Großeltern vorne dran. Dann zack, zack schwimmen die Seerosenblätter im Teich (mit dem 6m Stab komme/kam ich auch gerade so von allen Teichseiten an die Seerosen ran ohne nass zu werden 

PS: Teich ist wieder sauber (dafür ist nun der Weg am Teich vorbei und ein Teil des Wäscheplatzes ordentlich verschlammt - gut das die Rentner erst mal im Urlaub sind). Morgen wird die Brunnenpumpe reaktiviert und das füllen kann wieder beginnen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Sep. 2021)

Paar Seedosen blühen bei mir auch


----------



## BumbleBee (13. Sep. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, die Pflanzen hatten vorher rund 10 Jahre Zeit ein dichtes Geflecht zu bilden. Aber jetzt sind unter anderen zwei 80cm Monster im Teich. Die Schlürfen und Schmatzen zwar immer im Randbereich Kleinstlebewesen aus den Pflanzen, aber ohne einen Schaden zu hinterlassen.
> 
> Fazit: Erst die Pflanzen, dann die Koi funzt!
> 
> Gruß Peter


Hi Peter, 
das ist ne Idee, das versuche ich dann im nächsten Leben  

Ich meinte in meiner Aussage eher Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest und Seerosen. Die Koi fressen die Pflanzen nicht auf, sondern machen mit ihrem Gewusel einfach alles kaputt. Sobald ein neues Blättchen aus dem Edelstahlgitter über dem Seerosenkorb herausragt, zutzeln die das ab und ich finde es wenig später im Skimmer. 
Das gleiche gilt für die Wasserpest. Die habe ich auf einem mit Sand eingeschlämmten Stück Uftermatte befestigt und im Teich versenkt. Aber nööö, die wühlen so lange da dran rum, bis die ganze Pracht im Teich rumschwimmt und im Skimmer landet. 

Ich gebs´s auf, die Pflanzen kommen wieder in den kleinen Teich, da leben nur Elritzen und Flusskrebse drin. Dann können sich die armen malträtierten Pflänzchen erholen und hoffentlich noch vor dem Winter stabil einwachsen.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 13. Sep. 2021



Knipser schrieb:


> Ich habe __ Brunnenkresse, wächst wie Unkraut und so schnell, dass sie es nicht schaffen alles leer zu fressen. Willi


Das ist einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Knipser (13. Sep. 2021)

Ja Jessica, das Kraut ist so winterhart, dass es bei frostfreien Tagen noch wächst und entgiftet noch das Wasser . für mich eines der besten Kräuter im/am Teich. Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Sep. 2021)

Hi Jessy,

mal ne Frage zum Bodengrund bei deinem Koi. Ist da was drin wo die Koi "gut buddeln" können oder blanke Folie und die Seerosen in Pflanzkörben?

PS. __ Wasserpest und __ Hornblatt sind wurzellos, daher kann man sie net gescheit befestigen. Die werden alleine schon von den Schwimmbewegungen größerer Fische hin und her transportiert

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Sep. 2021)

gerade mal Bilder gemacht  

von der "üblichen Fotostelle" aus (vorne der Haufen ist noch der Rest der gerupften Pflanzen, 3 große Biotonnen voll waren heute früh geholt worden)

die "Unterwasser-Bucht" wo mal 4 Seerosen saßen - da kommen nach dem weiteren abdecken der blanken Folie mit Steinen (für die Krebse) aber wieder 1-2 Stücke von der "__ Joey Tomocik"  in die Ecke

das erste Wasser ist ja auch wieder drin - und Viecher sind darin auch schon wieder munter unterwege (2 Minikrebse, tausende Glanzwürmer, __ Schwimmkäfer und der Mosaikjunger-Libellerich dreht auch wieder seine Runden


----------



## BumbleBee (15. Sep. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Jessy,
> 
> mal ne Frage zum Bodengrund bei deinem Koi. Ist da was drin wo die Koi "gut buddeln" können oder blanke Folie und die Seerosen in Pflanzkörben?
> 
> ...


Moin Frank,

den Koi habe ich insgesamt 50 kg feinen Sand auf die Stufe (ca.3 qm Fläche) gegeben, darauf stehen auch die Pötte mit den Seerosen und da liegen auch die Matten mit (ehemals) Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut. Die Pflanzen sind mittlerweile nahezu komplett draußen, leider ohne mein Zutun, die habe ich allesamt aus der Spülrinne vom Filter entfernt und wieder in den kleinen Teich gegeben. Wäre schade drum.

Den Sand finde ich inzwischen auch mehr in der Spülrinne als im Teich , die Seerosen versuchen stets neue Blättchen zur Oberfläche zu schicken, leider kommen die nicht weit. Ich habe heute frei, sobald es nicht regnet, gehe ich die Seerosen retten und den Teich säubern. Das mit dem Sand war ne Schnapsidee.

__ Brunnenkresse habe ich jetzt als Samen bestellt, mal sehen ob die noch was werden vor dem Winter :/


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Sep. 2021)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sand war ne Schnapsidee.


Denke die Koi finden den Toll.

Verduch einen Aquarienkies oder einen 4-8 vom Baumarkt.


----------



## jolantha (16. Sep. 2021)

__ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest und __ Krebsschere nehmen bei mir total überhand. Mein Problem ist, ich kann es nicht rausholen, da
ich durch Arthrose in den Händen nicht die Kraft habe, das Zeug mit dem Kescher rauszuangeln. 
Hatte es schon bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen drinne --zu verschenken-- selbst da werde ich kaum was los 
Gut aussehen tut es ja


----------



## jolantha (16. Sep. 2021)

Ups, hab meinen Nachsatz vergessen : Wenn jemand aus der näheren Umgebung was ab haben möchte, kann rumkommen,
und rausfischen


----------



## Anja W. (16. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Anne, dein Teich sieht toll aus! Wenn wir mit unserem Teich schon fertig wären, würde ich glatt mit der Angel vorbei kommen , aber in die Pfützen passt nichts mehr rein.


----------



## samorai (16. Sep. 2021)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Den Sand finde ich inzwischen auch mehr in der Spülrinne als im Teich , die Seerosen versuchen stets neue Blättchen zur Oberfläche zu schicken, leider kommen die nicht wei


Ja dann mach doch einen "Zaun" rum.
So etwas gibt es aus PVC /PE.  
Gibt es in vielen Varianten, zum Kreis formen und mit kl. Kabelbinder zusammen halten.
Geht auch im Filter für __ Hel-x für die Trennung.


----------



## Knipser (17. Sep. 2021)

Hallo.
Seerosen gebens auf, Sumpfgladiole soll noch bis ende November blühen - ich bin gespannt.
    Gruß, Willi


----------



## jolantha (17. Sep. 2021)

@Knipser,
ich mag Deinen Teich, wuchert genauso schön zu, wie meiner.


----------



## BumbleBee (19. Sep. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Ja dann mach doch einen "Zaun" rum.
> So etwas gibt es aus PVC /PE. Anhang anzeigen 254949
> Gibt es in vielen Varianten, zum Kreis formen und mit kl. Kabelbinder zusammen halten.
> Geht auch im Filter für __ Hel-x für die Trennung.



Hi Ron, die Dinger sind ja interessant!  Die könnte ich im Winter auch als Schneeschuhe zweckentfremden. 

Mal im Ernst, wo gibt es die? Ich habe die Seerosen mit einem Edelstahlgitter geschützt, das geht aber nicht hoch genug. Für den Sand wären die "Zaunelemente" zu grob.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Sep. 2021)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Für den Sand wären die "Zaunelemente" zu grob.


https://www.ebay.de/itm/301315247905, die habe ich als Pflanzenschutzhülle im Wald. Einfach mit dem Kabelbinder zu einer Röhre geformt.
Gibt es in verschiedenen Breiten. Auch in Schwarz gibt es ähnliches https://www.ebay.de/itm/351784393041?hash=item51e7fbd951:g:0AUAAOSwR9BfdFYN


----------



## BumbleBee (19. Sep. 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> https://www.ebay.de/itm/301315247905, die habe ich als Pflanzenschutzhülle im Wald. Einfach mit dem Kabelbinder zu einer Röhre geformt.
> Gibt es in verschiedenen Breiten. Auch in Schwarz gibt es ähnliches


Super! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Knipser (19. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Pflanzenliebhaber/rinnen.
Der Herbst hält doch langsam Einzug.
         
Aber für den radikalen Rückschnitt noch zu früh, wie ich finde. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Sep. 2021)

Bei mir ist es spätsommerlich.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 19. Sep. 2021

Oder frühherbstlich.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 19. Sep. 2021

Wie man möchte.


----------



## BumbleBee (20. Sep. 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es spätsommerlich.
> 
> Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 19. Sep. 2021
> 
> ...



WAAHNSINN! Was ist das bitte für ein Seerosenmonstrum


----------



## Chelmon1 (21. Sep. 2021)

Guten Morgen Jessy,
Frank, @Knoblauchkröte und ich sind uns nicht so recht klar ob es eine Joe Tomocik oder eine Colonel A.J. Welch ist oder eine Hybride. Sie bringt jedenfalls Ableger an den Blütenknospen hervor. Willst Du einen? Ich habe zur Zeit zwei Stück.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Sep. 2021)

Hi Jessy,

ich könnte auch ein Triebstück von der "__ Joey Tomocik" schicken, da kann man die Unterschiede zwischen beiden Sorten gut erkennen  

@ Robert: die 2. austreibende verwelkte Blüte der "__ Colonel A.J. Welsh" wird sich eventuell nicht sicher weiterentwickeln da noch keine Wurzelbildung dran vorhanden. Die ist doch was zu früh abgenommen worden. Adventivpflänzchen (egal bei welchen Pflanzenarten) die man zur Weitervermehrung/Weitergabe nutzen will sollte man möglichst lange an der Mutterpflanze lassen. Normalerweise fallen sie, wenn alleine überlebensfähig von alleine ab (bei viviparen Seerosen halt wenn das Laubblatt oder hier der Blütentrieb absterben/zerfallen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (21. Sep. 2021)

ok  
@BumbleBee : Ich habe nur einen Ableger


----------



## Knipser (21. Sep. 2021)

Hallo.
 
Trockenzeug zaunseitig schon mal entfernt,
andere Seiten müssen noch etwas warten - da 
wächst noch einiges. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (22. Sep. 2021)

O2 Werte um 9Uhr, in 95cm Tiefe
   
Willi


----------



## BumbleBee (22. Sep. 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> ok
> @BumbleBee : Ich habe nur einen Ableger


Jaaaa  Bitte sehr gerne! Wenn das dieses Jahr noch was gibt mit dem anwachsen? Ich könnte sie zur Anwurzelung in den Koiteich stellen, der hat muckelige 23 grad. Oder gehen die auch nach Tageslänge und haben sich quasi schon das Winterschlaf-Bettchen gemacht?

@Knoblauchkröte Was rät der Fachmann?

@Chelmon1 ich schicke Dir die Adresse per PN


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. Sep. 2021)

ok.
Ich glaube, das geht im Koiteich. Die macht eh keine richtige Winterpause.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Sep. 2021)

Hi Jessy,

den Ableger von Robert kannste dieses Jahr aber nicht gleich in den Teich auspflanzen.
Ich hatte den letztes Jahr bekommenen erst mal in einen größeren Tontopf voll mit Maulwurfshaufenerde gesetzt und mit Drahtbügel fixieren müssen (da auch noch net genug Wurzeln dran waren und der "Austriebsknubbel" ja oberhalb der Erde bleiben muß schwamm er sonst laufend auf) und dann den Winter über in einem gefluteten größeren Eimer im Foliengewächshaus stehend (im Februar bei dem starken Frost mußte ich ihn ihn einige Tage in den kalten Flur stellen damit er net einfror. Richtig anfangen zu wachsen tat er ja erst ab Mai. Z.Z. steht der Colonel immer noch im Topf im Gießwasserbottich und kann nächstes Jahr im den Teich umziehen

hier Mal ein gerade gemachtes Foto von dem Ableger (so ein Adventivpflänzchen braucht halt ein bissel länger als ein abgetrenntes Rhizomstück bis es ne ordentliche Seerose wird)

MfG Frank


----------



## BumbleBee (24. Sep. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> hier Mal ein gerade gemachtes Foto von dem Ableger (so ein Adventivpflänzchen braucht halt ein bissel länger als ein abgetrenntes Rhizomstück bis es ne ordentliche Seerose wird)
> 
> MfG Frank



Hi Frank, 

wie süß, der kleine Colonel 


danke für die umfassende Info. Ich hatte zunächst an einen Überwinterungsplatz im Koiteich gedacht. In einem übersichtlichen kleinen Pott mit Edelstahlgitter oben drüber, damit die Koi nicht dran können. Der Teich hat im Moment beheizte 24 Grad, ich baue demnächst eine vernünftige Abdeckung da drüber, damit der im Winter möglichst  7 grad nicht unterschreitet. Wo liegt das Problem bei dieser Methode? Braucht der Colonel es kalt über den Winter?

Einen frostsicheren Platz außerhalb des Teiches zu finden wird schwierig, evtl. die Garage... aber ich kenne mich. Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn. 
Das wäre schade drum.


----------



## Knipser (24. Sep. 2021)

O2 Werte in 95cm Tiefe, 14:30 Uhr, PH 7,53
       Willi


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Sep. 2021)

Hallo,

mit dem Schwimmen dürfte es für dieses Jahr zu Ende sein, die Nächte sind einfach zu kühl. Habe heute damit begonnen die Pflanzen rund um den Filtergraben zurück zu schneiden.

   

Die Seerosen blühen noch, und auch das __ Hechtkraut trägt noch Blüten.


----------



## axel120470 (25. Sep. 2021)

Mit Pflanzen sieht es bei mir dieses Jahr mau aus. Hab heute den Teich auf Endhöhe aufgefüllt. TF läuft jetzt seit 3 Wochen und auf dem Helix hat sich ein leichter Biofilm gebildet.
Nach 3 Monaten Poolaufenthalt durften heute meine Koi zurück in den Teich.

  
VG Axel


----------



## troll20 (26. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Roland @trampelkraut , dein Wasser sieht ja immer noch so gut aus. War das im ganzen Jahr so?
Hallo Axel @axel120470 täucht das oder ist dein Teich tiefer als das umgehende Gelände


----------



## samorai (26. Sep. 2021)

Der Herbst lässt grüßen


----------



## axel120470 (26. Sep. 2021)

@René: ja, hinten an der Wiesenseite ist das so. Da muss ich noch ein wenig Gelände regulieren.


----------



## Knipser (26. Sep. 2021)

Es könnte Gewitter geben. Willi


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Sep. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Roland @trampelkraut , dein Wasser sieht ja immer noch so gut aus. War das im ganzen Jahr so?


Hallo Rene!

Ja, seit der neue Filter in Betrieb ist sehe ich jeden Krümel auf dem Boden. Ich hatte auch den ganzen Sommer die UVC an. Nächstes Jahr werde ich mal testen ob ich auch ohne oder sporadischem Betrieb zurecht komme.


----------



## Knipser (27. Sep. 2021)

Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (27. Sep. 2021)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> ich baue demnächst eine vernünftige Abdeckung da drüber, damit der im Winter möglichst 7 grad nicht unterschreitet. Wo liegt das Problem bei dieser Methode? Braucht der Colonel es kalt über den Winter?


Hallo Jessica,
also ich denke, wenn Du das so machst, wie geplant, sollte das bei 7°C klappen. Nur nicht gleich so tief setzen damit Licht dran kommt.
Frank, was meinst Du?

@Knoblauchkröte: Schön zu sehen, was aus dem Ableger geworden ist. Bei dem großen Colonel waren die ersten Blätter auch so flach und marmoriert.
Der hat übrigens noch drei Blüten am Start. Ob das noch was wird?
viele Grüße,


----------



## Knipser (28. Sep. 2021)

9 Uhr gemessen.  Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Sep. 2021)

Hi Robert/Jessica

__ gelbe Seerosen sind, da dort  N. mexicana, die südlichste Seerose des winterharten Rhizomtyps mit drin steckt, eh etwas wärmebedürftiger als weiße/rote Sorten. 7-10 Grad sollten da kühl genug sein.

meine "__ Joey Tomocik" - da ist aber auch noch ne tropische Seerose mit  eingekreuzt - tut bei so winterlichen Wassertemperaturen zwar immer noch weiterwachen (vor 3 Jahren hat die kurz vor Weihnachten noch geblüht) hat damit aber bisher auch noch keine Probleme gehabt wenn dann ab und an dann Eis auf dem Teich die Blätter matscht

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (29. Sep. 2021)

20 Minuten später     Bach-__ Nelkenwurz.  Willi


----------



## axel120470 (29. Sep. 2021)

Die kleinen haben sich eingewöhnt.
Gefressen wird auch wieder ordentlich.
  

VG Axel


----------



## Knipser (30. Sep. 2021)

Um 5:30 Uhr, Willi


----------



## Knipser (1. Okt. 2021)

7:30 Uhr,  Willi


----------



## Turbo (1. Okt. 2021)

Nicht am Teich...  Aber fast.

Eigentlich wollte ich heute meine Buchhaltung aufräumen, aber als ich das super Wetter gesehen habe, konnte mich nichts halten.


----------



## samorai (1. Okt. 2021)

Wow Axel, tolle Gegend.
Meine Frau liebt die Berge, ich leider nicht .


----------



## Opa Graskop (1. Okt. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Nicht am Teich...  Aber fast.
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich heute meine Buchhaltung aufräumen, aber als ich das super Wetter gesehen habe, konnte mich nichts halten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 255226


Und der da am Schirm hängt bist du?
Respekt!


----------



## Turbo (1. Okt. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Und der da am Schirm hängt bist du?


Nö...  da hätte mein Hund an der Leine überhaupt keine Freude dran gehabt.   
Der hat sich nur rechtzeitig ins Bild geschummelt.


----------



## Knipser (2. Okt. 2021)

O2 Messung, 10:15 Uhr, ph 7,61
   
Gruß,  Willi


----------



## MarianneU (2. Okt. 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
Was machen die Seerosen mit den übrigen Knospen im Winter?
Geht die kaputt  oder kommt die im Frühling?
Grüße Marianne


----------



## Knipser (3. Okt. 2021)

Leichter Regen.  Willi


----------



## Knipser (3. Okt. 2021)

MarianneU schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Was machen die Seerosen mit den übrigen Knospen im Winter?
> Geht die kaputt  oder kommt die im Frühling?
> Grüße Marianne


Bei mir ruhen die Seerosen jetzt, Blätter vergilben langsam - bis nächstes Jahr im ende Februar ist Ruhepause angesagt. Lasse sie untergetaucht stehen und sehe zu, dass kein Frost daran kommt. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knipser (4. Okt. 2021)

Kurz vorm Regen.  Willi


----------



## PeBo (4. Okt. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Kurz vorm Regen. Willi


Sag mal Willi, weshalb schreibst du eigentlich deine Temperaturen nicht einfach in Textform und in auch in den richtigen Thread. 

Bei den vielen Bildern (die man auch mit ein paar Zahlen oder Buchstaben beschreiben kann) kostet das jede Menge Serverplatz.

Und hier an diesem Ort würde ich einfach sagen „Thema verfehlt“.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knipser (4. Okt. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Sag mal Willi, weshalb schreibst du eigentlich deine Temperaturen nicht einfach in Textform und in auch in den richtigen Thread.
> 
> Bei den vielen Bildern (die man auch mit ein paar Zahlen oder Buchstaben beschreiben kann) kostet das jede Menge Serverplatz.
> 
> ...


Pardon für den Missbrauch deines Threads, kommt nicht wieder vor. Gruß, Willi


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Okt. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Pardon für den Missbrauch deines Threads, kommt nicht wieder vor. Gruß, Willi


@PeBo hat es geahnt, ich wollte dich deswegen gerade anschreiben. Der Thread hier ist gedacht das jeder übers Jahr Bilder seines Teichs mit verschiedenen Bepflanzungen, neuen Fischen oder Veränderungen zeigen kann.

Deine Temperaturen kannst du besser im Thread:  Wie kalt oder warm ist es an euren Teichen einstellen. Und ja, Bilder verbrauchen viel Speicherplatz, also besser in Textform.


----------



## samorai (6. Okt. 2021)

Alles im grünen Bereich, bei mir im Teich. 
Die Koi liegen jetzt schon mal über Nacht ab. 
Bei 14,7 °C können Sie das ruhig machen und überhaupt sind die schnellen Bewegungen passe. 

Ich nehme mal an das sie gut durch den Winter kommen werden, im August und September haben die Fischlies ordentlich gefuttert und 500gr waren keine Seltenheit. 
Probleme mit EMS hatte ich eigentlich noch nie. 
Dann warten wir wohl wieder ab wie sich alles fügt.


----------



## Biko (6. Okt. 2021)

Bei mir ist auch schon ein wenig Ruhe in den Teich gekommen. Die Koi sind zwar noch munter unterwegs, aber ihr Appetit hält sich in Grenzen. Füttere jetzt schon weniger als 50% in Vergleich  zum Sommer.

Nebenbei: ich habe nun endlich eine simple und wirksame Lösung für mein Problem mit der ständig nachlaufenden Gartenbewässerung gefunden! Das Schlauchende liegt ja unterhalb des Wasserstandes im Filter und deshalb ist nach dem Abschalten der Bewässerungdpumpe immer noch ein wenig Wasser nachgeflossen (Saughebewirkung).
Ich habe nun einfach ein Schlauchentleerungsventil umfunktioniert und entgegen der eigentlichen Verwendungsanweisung an der höchsten Stelle der Bewässerung angebracht (= zweiter Ausgang der Gartenpumpe). Dieses öffnet unter 0,2 bar. Somit kommt sofort nach Ausschalten der Pumpe Luft in den Schlauch und die Saughebewirkung verliert an Wirkung.
Kosten € 3,90 für das Ventil und € 1,60 für den Rohrverbinder.
Wirkung: perfekt!


----------



## Chelmon1 (7. Okt. 2021)

Guten Abend .
ich habe Anfang der Woche meinen Oase Teichfilter für diese Saison außer Betrieb genommen. Das Solarpümpchen lasse ich mal noch laufen. Damit die Umstellung nicht zu krass ist.  
Die Fische fressen bei 14° Wassertemperatur ja auch schon nicht mehr und sind kaum noch zu sehen.
Das Wasser ist weiterhin klar.
Die Seerose will noch blühen! Dafür besteht sogar noch eine Chance denn es sind noch ein paar schöne Tage angesagt.


----------



## samorai (8. Okt. 2021)

Muß mich noch ein mal zu Wort melden.
Meine Koi haben heute noch mals 300 gr Futter weg gehauen.  

Wissen die mehr wie ich?
Eine gute Winter Vorbereitungen ist ja ok, aber solche Fresslust bei schlappen 13° kommt mir sehr spanisch vor.

Ich las sie aber gewähren.


----------



## Opa Graskop (8. Okt. 2021)

@samorai 
Also dann wissen deine Koi auch mehr als meine Koi.
Die fressen seit Tagen sehr wenig.
Und ich hoffe auch, deine sind da irgend welchen Fake-News aufgesessen.
Hab kein Bock auf Winter!


----------



## samorai (8. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Silvio!
Eventuell gibt es einen Doppel Winter.
Das ist keine Seltenheit bei uns.
Wenn ich die Natur so betrachte, die Kraniche troeten zum Abflug, auch einige Gänse machen das selbe.
Aber wir hatten auch schon den Winter nach Weihnachten wieder warm.
Da steckt man ebend nicht drin.
An Hand des Klimawandel kann man auf alles tippen.


----------



## PeBo (10. Okt. 2021)

Heute habe ich mal zwei Suchbilder für euch (jeweils aufgenommen im Abstand von 24 Stunden):
  

Und hier Nummer zwei:
  

Wer findet den Unterschied?

Die Bäume werfen bei Wind schon ordentlich mit Laub. In den nächsten Tagen kommt dann das Laubschutznetz drüber.

Meinen Koi geht es gut, morgens liegen die auch schon mal ab, aber tagsüber schwimmen sie dann wieder fit durch den Teich:
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (10. Okt. 2021)

Das war ja einfach , ich habe die Unterschiede sofort erkannt:
Bei den ersten beiden Bildern hast Du verschiedene Zoomstufen genutzt und bei den anderen beiden hältst Du einmal die Kamera schief.


Kleiner, lieb gemeinter  Tipp:
Für ordentliche Bilderrätsel musst Du schon etwas mehr Arbeit in die Umgebung stecken.
Also so, dass es auch wenigstens ein paar erkennbare Unterschiede in kleinen Details gibt und nicht einfach so faul drauflos knipsen ...  


VG Carsten
*duckundwech*


----------



## Turbo (10. Okt. 2021)

Salü Peter
Fleissig waren die Koi.
Haben alles abgeweidet. 
Die geben bestimmt schon Milch.
Du musst den hohen Koi Zaun rund um den Teich ziehen. Nicht nur bei der Terrasse. 
So wird das mit dem Grünzeugs nie was bei deinen gefrässigen Kois.


----------



## Opa Graskop (10. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Peter!
Also mir fällt auf, dass im zweiten Bild
die geschmacklich zweifelhafte Partybeleuchtung fehlt.
Soviel Arbeit war das nicht, oder?


----------



## Chelmon1 (10. Okt. 2021)

Ich finde links schöner.


----------



## PeBo (10. Okt. 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Ich finde links schöner.


Hallo Robert, ich auch!
Trotzdem lässt sich der Lauf der Jahreszeiten leider nicht aufhalten. Noch ein paar Tage und alle Randbepflanzung liegt im Teich, dazu noch das Laub, welches von den Bäumen rieselt. Auch um das Laubschutznetz so über den Teich zu spannen, dass es auch effektiv wirkt, erfordert, dass die Bepflanzung weichen muss.
Und so dachte ich mir, lieber bei schönem Wetter und angenehmen Temperaturen, als zwei Wochen später mit bibbern und klammen Händen erledigen.
Ich finde es auch schade, jetzt mehrere Wochen auf das Laubschutznetz und anschließend 5 Monate auf einen kahlen Teich zu blicken!

Aber so ist das nun mal, und so freut man sich auch um so mehr auf die Teichsaison 2022!

Gruß Peter


----------



## TeichChaot (11. Okt. 2021)

Du hast zwei der Lampen vertauscht? Einmal die Pinke neben der Neongelben oder bin ich jetzt verwirrt?????


----------



## Turbo (11. Okt. 2021)

Nachdem es heute morgen A...kalt war, jetzt eine wunderbare Abendstimmung.
Aber frisch ist es immer noch.
 
Wünsche allen einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Teichmatze (14. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Bei uns am Teich ist alles super,die Pflanzen versagen so langsam,das Wasser ist etwas trüb geworden.
Die Koi´s sind doppelt so groß wie im letzten September.
Alles ist klar für den Winter.

Leider habe ich diesen Sommer ein trauriges Erlebniss hier im Garten erlebt.
Die __ Hornissen sind endlich mal wieder bei uns heimisch geworden.
Aber nicht im extra gebauten Hotel,sondern in einem Schlitz am Dachüberstand direkt bei der Terasse.
Ich habe alle Gäste darauf hingewiesen,das die friedlich sind und keiner Angst haben muß.
es waren immer so ca 3-4 Hornissen am __ fliegen. ganz toll und interessant.
Dann lagen immer wieder tote Maden unterm Eingang.
Alle paar Tage,manchmal täglich 2-3 Stück.
Das ging fast den ganzen Sommer so.
2 tote Hornissen habe ich auch dort gefunden.
Eine fliegt noch immer fleißig hin und her.
Das ist so traurig.
Letztes Jahr hat die Königin ein Nest im Nistkasten gebaut.
Ist dann aber als das Nest fast Tennisballgröße hatte nicht wieder gekommen.

Naja,nächstes Jahr haben wir evtl mal Glück.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Okt. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Nachdem es heute morgen A...kalt war, jetzt eine wunderbare Abendstimmung.
> Aber frisch ist es immer noch.
> Anhang anzeigen 255349
> Wünsche allen einen schönen Abend.


Hi Patrik,

ähnlichen Blick hatte ich Montagabend als ich abends auf dem Heimweg aus dem Urlaub zwischen 18.00-18.30 in Bern im stockenden Verkehr stand auch in Richtung Berner Alpen. Als ich dann auf die A1 in Richtung Basel einbog glühten Eiger, Mönch und Jungfrau im Hintergrund noch mal richtig rot auf

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Okt. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mal zwei Suchbilder für euch (jeweils aufgenommen im Abstand von 24 Stunden):
> Anhang anzeigen 255338Anhang anzeigen 255340
> 
> Und hier Nummer zwei:
> ...


Hi Peter,

na da hat eindeutig irgendein Kamel das ganze Gras was über ne Sache gewachsen ist wieder abgefressen

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Okt. 2021)

ob er am Mo noch übern Col de Clapier gekommen ist   - mittlerweile steht nach neusten Funden aber ja wohl fest das das Denkmal hier im Arctal analog zum Hermannsdekmal in Detmold an der falschen Ecke steht

Hannibal ist nach neusten archäologisch-biologischen Funden ja viel weiter südlich von der Rhone aus an der Ouveze hoch (nicht weit vom heutigen Vaison la Romain wurde in der Schlucht des einmündenen  Toulorenc nördlich des Mont Ventoux schon vor jahrzenten in einer Höhle ein Bild eines Elefanten an der Wand entdeckt das altersmäßig um Hannibals Alpenzug entstanden ist), dann die Durance hoch und dann ab Guillestre dem Guil folgend am Mont Viso vorbei über den 2950m !!!! hohen Col de la Traversette in die Poebene gezogen ist

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbo (14. Okt. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Als ich dann auf die A1 in Richtung Basel einbog glühten Eiger, Mönch und Jungfrau im Hintergrund noch mal richtig rot auf


Salü Frank

Danach warst du bestimmt wieder ferienreif.   

Da noch etwas von heute Nachmittag zum abgewöhnen.  
 
(Nicht am Teich)
Liebe Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Patrik


----------



## troll20 (14. Okt. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Salü Frank
> 
> Danach warst du bestimmt wieder ferienreif.
> 
> ...


Ja ja, die Leute aus de Berge, ja die wissen das gute Zeugs für die __ Nase auch zu schätzen. Und sie wissen wie es am besten trocknet, in der Sonne


----------



## Turbo (14. Okt. 2021)

Jetzt wird mir alles klar René

Deshalb bin ich jetzt so tiefentspannt. Das weisse Zeugs wirkt Wunder.


----------



## samorai (17. Okt. 2021)

Gehe zum zweiten Cappuccino an den Teich und wer kommt ohne Einladung gerade an, mein Lieblings Kumpel. 
  
Im vorderen Bereich sind die Pflanzen schon mal weg. 
  
Bleibt nur noch der hintere Bereich.


----------



## axel120470 (17. Okt. 2021)

Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende, es wird kühler draußen und ich hab immer noch Baustelle im Garten. 
      
Aber schön ist es trotzdem bei dem Wetter.

VG Axel

PS.: Wünsche euch einen schönen sonnigen Sonntag


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Okt. 2021)

Hi Axel,

"es wird kühler draußen"

sach nur bei Dir gleich um die Ecke gabs noch keinen Frost 

MfG Frank


----------



## axel120470 (17. Okt. 2021)

Hi Frank,

Wenn Du mit Frost diese komischen Temps unterhalb der 2° Marke meinst, dann gab es bei Dir um die Ecke noch keinen Frost. 

Obwohl , ich könnte mal langsam welchen gebrauchen , wenn der Schlehenlikör noch vor Weihnachten fertig werden soll. 

VG Axel


----------



## anz111 (18. Okt. 2021)

So schauts aus…


----------



## troll20 (18. Okt. 2021)

anz111 schrieb:


> So schauts aus…


Also irgendwie sieht der Backofen dort ziemlich verloren aus.
Den solltest du besser abbauen und bei mir hinstellen


----------



## anz111 (19. Okt. 2021)

Ok ich fang heute an


----------



## jolantha (22. Okt. 2021)

So siehts aus


----------



## samorai (30. Nov. 2021)

Weil es morgen ca die 10°
bei uns im preußischen Ländle erreichen könnte, mache ich heute schon mal einen ordentlichen TWW. 
Das Erdreich scheint noch nicht alt zu kalt zu sein, die Temps im Teich sind von 4,7 auf 5,1° regelrecht gesprungen. 
Anvisiert sind dieses mal ca 6000l, dh 20% gerechnet auf das Teich Volumen. 

"Einfach richtig mal die Bude durch lüften". 

Dann habe ich ständigen Besuch eines Grauhreiher, um ihn etwas Salz in die Suppe zu streuen werde ich doch den vorderen Bereich abdecken.
Ein Grund dafür ist auch der kleine Ginrin Schagoi den ich dieses Jahr bei Konishi gekauft habe, das wäre ein teures Sushi für den __ Reiher. 
Bei dem Preis von 90 € entfacht meine "Goe Ga" ganz komische Umrechnungen, zB in Schuhe oder Handtaschen. 
Okay jedem das seine  .


----------



## Knipser (1. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde!
     
Bischen trostlos, Wasser vom Dach in den Teich hat es zu Genüge gegeben - muss es noch messen und KH auf 8° nachhärten.
__ Wasserkresse und Papageienkraut wächst noch sehr gut - __ Spaltgriffel und Trollblume haben das Blühen noch nicht ganz
 aufgegeben. Luft Temperaturen sind für die Jahreszeit bei 10° noch sehr hoch. Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Dez. 2021)

meiner hat sich die letzten 3 Regentage wieder ordentlich volllaufen lassen  , ob Regen/Schnee die letzten fehlenden 20cm bis Silvester noch schaffen 

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (2. Dez. 2021)

Dach anschließen und Du hast ruhe. Willi


----------



## PeBo (3. Dez. 2021)

Es wird wirklich Zeit, dass ich meinen Eisfreihalter installiere:
 

Das werde ich wohl am Wochenende erledigen!

Gruß Peter


----------



## jolantha (3. Dez. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Es wird wirklich Zeit, dass ich meinen Eisfreihalter installiere:


Bei mir sieht es genauso aus , hab die Installation gerade hinter mir.


----------



## samorai (7. Dez. 2021)

Musste bei mir die Abdeckung noch etwas nachbessern.
Der kalte S O -Wind treibt einfach zuviel Wärme aus der Abdeckung.
 
Mit Noppen Folie und Schraubzwingen war das schnell gelöst.
Jetzt steigen die Temperaturen im Wasser wieder. Diese waren auf 3,3° gesunken.
Behalte das mal im Auge.
Die Be- und Entlüftung kann auch durch die Laufbretter der Brücke erfolgen.


----------



## Knipser (16. Dez. 2021)

Hallo liebe Wasserratten!

     
  So sieht es beim Knipser aus - etwas lebt noch.


----------



## Knipser (17. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde!
 
Heute bei 8,1° Wassertemperatur hab ich die Kois + co gefüttert.
Sonst bei unter 8°, 1 - 2 mal die Woche mit Störfutter.


----------



## PeBo (21. Dez. 2021)

Tiefkühlfisch:
 

Nein, keine Sorge, denen geht es gut 

Gruß Peter


----------



## mfridau (21. Dez. 2021)

Leider zuviel Regen und Schnee in Teich gelaufen. KH ist nur 5. Hab einige Muschelschalen im Fischteich. Werd mir Teichfit kaufen. Nur auf den Schnee oder aufs Eis geht ja nicht. Hat jemand ein Tipp mit natürliches Mittel? Danke.


----------



## Turbo (21. Dez. 2021)

Ach...  mache dir keinen Kopf.
Wenn der Teich gut eingelaufen ist, wird er das meistern.
Aktionismus ist meist die schlechteste Lösung von allem.
Gib dem Teich und dir Zeit.


----------



## bastimv (24. Dez. 2021)

Hallo, hier mein Teich aktuell vom 24.12. und ein Bild aus dem Sommer. Den Teich habe ich dieses Jahr im April angelegt, er fasst 5000 Liter. Bin gespannt ob er Euch gefällt.


----------



## Knipser (25. Dez. 2021)

Hallo!
   
Still ruht die Hochsee bei +2°. Willi


----------



## PeBo (25. Dez. 2021)

Bei uns ist wenigstens ein Hauch von weißer Weihnacht zu sehen:
 

Ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest an alle!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Dez. 2021)

gestern +9 Grad, 

heute Dauerfrost und 15cm Schneedecke

MfG Frank


----------



## PeBo (31. Dez. 2021)

Das Jahr verabschiedet sich mit strahlend blauem Himmel und Sonnenschein bei zweistelligen Temperaturen:
 

Die Palme hat 2021 wieder an Größe zugelegt:
 

Allen einen guten Rutsch 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knipser (31. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Teich-Gartenfreunde!
     
Das alles bei sonnigem 16° Wetter. Auch ich wünsche Allen einen guten Rutsch ( dieses mal ohne Böllern ) ins neue Jahr 2022.


----------



## Turbo (31. Dez. 2021)

Der Schnee ist bei uns im Zürioberland wieder vielerorts weg. 
 
Allen einen guten Rutsch ins 2022.


----------



## Elvira B. (31. Dez. 2021)

Leider nicht mein Teich, euch allen einen guten Rutsch oder Flug ins Neue Jahr


----------



## Knipser (31. Dez. 2021)

Elvira B. schrieb:


> Leider nicht mein Teich, euch allen einen guten Rutsch oder Flug ins Neue Jahr
> Anhang anzeigen 256216Anhang anzeigen 256217





Elvira B. schrieb:


> Leider nicht mein Teich, euch allen einen guten Rutsch oder Flug ins Neue Jahr
> Anhang anzeigen 256216Anhang anzeigen 256217


Elvi, sei froh, die hätten Deinen Teich gleich mitgenommen oder in Stücke gerissen. Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Elvira B. (31. Dez. 2021)

Ne, der Teich is so riesig, das hätten sie nich geschafft.


----------

